# هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة؟؟؟



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة؟​ 

إن ماكينات الحركة الدائمة والتي تفترض ديمومة حركتها مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة 
حيث ينص هذا القانون بشكل عام على أن :​ 
"الطاقة لاتفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم ".​ 
ولقد إنتشرت محاولات وتجارب لإيجاد محركات وماكينات ذات حركة دائمة .. 
هذه الحركة لابد لها من مُنشئ فلم تأتْ من عدم .. 
إن أبسط قوانين الحركة ، و الحرارة وغيرها تنص على وجود طاقة أحدثت الحركة او حرارة بخرت الماء ، 
او إنشطار نواة ولد طاقة حرارية او نووية.. 
اما أن تتحرك من لاشئ او ان تتبخر من لاطاقة او تنشطر بدون مفاعلات فهو ضرب من الخيال .. ​ 


لقد قامت كل العلوم الحديثة على مبدأ قانون الطاقة .. ولو سلمنا جدلا بعدم صلاحيته ؟؟ 
فهذا يعني ان ما سبق من إكتشافه من معادلات وإختراعات وإكتشافات علمية تقنية 
في كافة المجالات غير صحيحة !!​ 
وهذا مخالف للواقع والمنطق...!!! ​ 
نحن لا نحجر على المحاولات ولا التجارب .. وكلنا يهدف إلى إكتشاف 
علوم حديثة تستند على الأسس العلمية .. ​ 
إذا سلمنا بأنه يُمكن إحداث (خلق) شئ من عدم .. فهذا من المستحيلات ..بل هو تعدٍ على الذات الإلهية .​ 
معظم المحاولات التي مررتُ بها تستند أساسا على مقدار صغير من الطاقة لتحريك الجسم 
لا تلبث ان تتلاشى .. 
وهذا ما نص عليه قانون حفظ الطاقة.​ 
إذا كانت الطاقة في أي شكل لها يمكنها ان تتلاشى او تختفي في 
مثل هذا النظام ، 
فالنتيجة الحتمية هي إن كتلة هذا النظام ستتناقص نتيجة الفقدان.​ 

وكنتيجة لقانون حفظ الطاقة ‘ فإن ماكينات الحركة الدائمة يمكنها ان تعمل باستمرار
فقط إذا لم تنتج طاقة لمحيطها. ​ 
إذا كانت هذه الماكينات تنتج طاقة فائضة عن تلك التي تم تزويدها بها 
فإنها يجب ان تفقد جزءا من كتلتها حتى تتلاشى هذه الكتلة مع الوقت، 
لذا فإن هذه الماكينات غير ممكنة
(أي أنها مستحيلة) .​ 


أحببت طرح هذا الإستفتاء للوصول إلى رأي بخصوص هذه المواضيع ​ 

وهذا رابط يوضح القانون ​ 








مثبــت: قانون Conservation of Energy ؟؟ دعوة للنقاش !! ‏(



12) ​ 
والله الموفق.​


----------



## د حسين (25 أبريل 2010)

*تحية طيبة للدكتور محمد باشراحيل*

شكرا لهذه الخطوة الممتازة
انا أفضل حذف كل المواضيع التي تحدثت عن المحرك الدائم الحركة المزعوم وهويخالف مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة والمادة ...... رغم أن فيه ردودا علمية جيدة ... وأرى ان يتم فتح موضوع واحد بعنوان واضح ومحدد ونبدأ من جديد بالردود الواضحة دون اتهامات مع تقديم الأرقام والمعادلات والتجارب العملية ...والابتعاد عن الروابط المتعلقة بمواقع مشبوهة ومحجوبة في أكثر من بلد عربي مثل اليوتيوب وغيرها .... ومن يعتمد على هذه الروابط يمكنه تلخيص الموضوع والمشاركة به باللغة العربية الواضحة ... واتوقع ان تكون النتيجة ملف حوار ونقاش متكامل يكون مرجعا علميا وعمليا لكل من يخطر على باله اي مشروع مشابه ...
أقترح العنوان التالي 
( المحرك دائم الحركة ..تاريخه .. وأسباب فشله ...)
وبالتالي في المستقبل نقل اي مشاركة مشابهة الى هذا العنوان 
وأخيرا أتمنى لكم التوفيق ... والله معنا جميعا​


----------



## الهزاز (25 أبريل 2010)

و أنا أؤيد الدكتور حسين

و بحيث يكون النقاش على اساس علمي و من يناقش باسلوب سفسطائي فيتم تحذير القاريء من أخطائه

و بحيث يكون المنتدى مفيد للقارئ و ليس ضاراً له 

فحسب معلوماتي هناك باحث روسي أفنى عمره كله في محاولة كسر قانون الطاقة و لكنه لم ينجح

و يشرفنا أن ينجح عالم عربي في كسر هذا القانون ( لأنه ستكون ثورة علمية عالمية )

لكن الإشكال الأساسي هو في أسلوب الطرح والنقاش لأن الأشخاص الذين يطرحون هذا الموضوع حالياً يناقشون بطريقة هي الأقرب للإستهزاء منها للنقاش


----------



## naser27 (25 أبريل 2010)

أعتقد أنه يمكن استخدام الجاذبية الأرضية لتحريك الة و توليد الطاقة منها.....و هذه ليست طاقة ابدية لأنها ستنفذ مع نهاية الجاذبية على الأرض و الا لقلنا أن الآلات التى تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية هى ألة دائمة الحركة الى الأبد!!!

بحثت كثيرا فى أكبر المنتديات الأجنبية التى تهتم بالآلات الدائمة الحركة و وجدت أن صاحب المنتدى overunity.com قد قال لأحد الأعضاء أنه حتى الان لا يوجد محرك دائم الحركة و أن كل و أكرر كل مقاطع الفيديو على اليوتيوب اما أنها مزيفة أو لم يستطيع أحد محايد التأكد منها
الخلاصة أنه حتى الان و باعتراف المهتمين بهذا النوع من الآلات لم يستطع أحد صنع آلة دائمة الحركة
و كما ذكرت أننى عندى أمل كبير أن يستطيع أحد ما فى المستقبل استغلال قوة الجاذبية لانتاج حركة دائمة


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2010)

لقد صوتت لصالح الإبقاء على الموضوع مع التحذير من كونه مخالف لقانون بقائ الطاقة
وأتفق مع فتح النقاش في هذه الأمور وأتفق مع حقيقة أن القوانين التي اكتشفها العلماء ليست منزلة من الخالق وبالتالي قد تكون صحيحة، أو تكون صحيحة بحدود، أو تكون خاطئة
ولكن أتمنى أن يتم وضع ضوابط لهذه المواضيع:
1- أتمنى أن يضاف إلى قوانين ساحة الطاقة المتجددة، قانونا بأن المصادر في المواضيع التي عليها علامة "مخالف لقوانين الطاقة" يجب أن تكون مصادر معتمدة وليست مجرد فيديوهات بلا مصدر أو مقالات في صحف صفراء، وهذا ينطبق على الطرفين، المؤيد والمعارض
2- أن يتدخل المراقبون والمشرفون بما لهم من ثقل علمي وحظوة واحترام لدى الأعضاء في النقاش، وذلك كي لا ينخدع المبتدئون وقليلو العلم من هذه المواضيع
3- أن يراقب المشرفون مستوى الحوار ويمنعوا التراشق بين الأطراف، ورغم أن هذا موجود، فالأدعى أن يوجد هذا بصورة أكبر في هذه المواضيع
4- أن يوقف المشرفون الحوار إذا رأوا أن أحد الأطراف يماطل أو يراوغ في إجابات حاسمة، وأبرز مثال على هذا عندما ذكر أحدهم أن تحليل الماء كهربيا يستهلك طاقة أقل من التي تنتج من تفاعل الهيدروجين والأكسجين لإنتاج، وطالبته بالإثبات على هذه العبارة المحورية ولم يرد لذا في مثل هذه الأمور يجب أن يتدخل المشرفون لمنع المراوغة

الخلاصة أن حذف أو قفل هذه المواضيع هو تقييد مرفوض لحرية الرأي
وترك هذه المواضيع بدون ضوابط يحول الملتقى من ملتقى هندسي علمي إلى ملتقى للدجل والشعوذة


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 أبريل 2010)

*هل يجب حجب التكنولوجيا عن العرب بالمنتدى ولماذا هذا العداء لتلك الاختراعات العالمية*

هل قانون الطاقة اله ؟
انه فرض من البشر الذين يخطئون 
وكل نظرية لها استثناءات 

فمثلا كان العالم دارون يقول ان الانسان كان في الاصل قرد ثم تطور 
وصدقه الكثيرين 
وكانت تلك النظرية من الدوافع المستخدمه في الحرب العالمية الاولى والثانية بحجة ان الانسان له دوافع عدوانيه ترجع الى اصله الحيوانى 
وللاسف كلنت تدرس لنا فى السبعيات بعالما العربي الى ان تم الغاءها بعد ان تم كشف خطئها من قبل عالم امريكي

ونظرية بقاء الطاقة لها استثناءات 
فغالب تلك المحركات تستمد طاقتها من مصدر يقول العلماء انه مصدر مجهول او من الفاكيوم او المحيط حولنا

فاين تذهب تلك الطاقة اللتى تستخدم فى ارسال الموجات اللاسلكية والالكتروستاتيكيه هل فنيت 

ستقولون بالطبع لا 
فاين هى ؟

اذن يمكن الحصول عليها مرة اخرى 

وفي دول العالم المتقدم يتم اعتماد لبراء الاخترعات اللتى يرفض نشرها البعض بالمتنتدى فعلينا ان نظل بعيدين عن تلك التكنولوجيا 
لماذا؟؟؟

تلك الموضوعات يوجد بها الالدلة القاطعه على صحتها من الناحية الهندسية 
واللتى عجز المكذبين لها عن طمسها وبالتالى يطالبون بحذفها ومنعها من الانتشار بين العرب والمسلمين 
فلماذا؟

هل لاننا لا نقبل براءات الاخترعات العالمية ؟

ام !!!!!!!!!!

هل يجب حجب التكنولجيا عن هذا القسم 


وهذا موضوع به براءى الاختراع حجه دامغه على من يرفض تلك التكنولوجيا 

رابط براءة الاختراع 

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?WO=2009019001


Pub. No.: WO/2009/019001 International Application No.: PCT/EP2008/006459
Publication Date:	12.02.2009	International Filing Date:	06.08.2008
Chapter 2 Demand Filed: 04.03.2009
IPC:	H02N 15/00 (2006.01), F16C 39/06 (2006.01)
Applicant:	YILDIZ, Muammer [TR/TR]; (TR).
Inventor:	YILDIZ, Muammer; (TR).
Agent:	FELBER, Josef; Felber & Partner AG Dufourstrasse 116 8034 Zürich (CH) .
Priority Data: 10 2007 037 186.3 07.08.2007 DE

Title:	
(EN) DEVICE HAVING AN ARRANGEMENT OF MAGNETS

(DE) VORRICHTUNG MIT EINER ANORDNUNG VON MAGNETEN
Abstract:	
(EN) The invention relates to a device having an arrangement of magnets for generating an alternating magnetic field that interacts with a stationary magnetic field. The device comprises a rotor (1) and a stator (2) disposed coaxially to a rotatably mounted shaft (5). The rotor (1) comprises one or more first magnet sequences and the stator (2) one or more second magnet sequences. The first and second magnet sequences each comprise two or more dipole magnets, the arrangement and orientation of which may vary.

(DE) Die Erfindung betrifft eine Vorrichtung mit einer Anordnung von Magneten zur Generierung eines magnetischen Wechselfeldes, welches mit einem ortsfesten magnetischen Feld interagiert. Die Vorrichtung umfasst einen Rotor (1) und einen Stator (2), die koaxial zu einer drehbar gelagerten Welle (5) angeordnet sind. Der Rotor (1) weist eine oder mehr erste Magnetfolgen und der Stator (2) eine oder mehr zweite Magnetfolgen auf. Die ersten und zweiten Magnetfolgen umfassen jeweils zwei oder mehr Dipolmagnete, deren Anordnung und Orientierung unterschiedlich sein kann.



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachmen...1&d=1272115968


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192095-3.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192095-3.html


----------



## م.عماد ك (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأخ د محمد باشراحيل
لن أخوض في جدال ونقاشات قد تكون عقيمة للبعض ولا تجدي نفعا
ولكن أعطي رأي وكما يقال مختصرا ومن الأخير (يجب بقاء مواضيع الآلة الدائمة الحركة)
كما أنه ليس له علاقة بخلق شئ من العدم يا أخي! لأن الله عز وجل هو الخالق من العدم ...وهذا أمر مسلم به لا شك
وما تلك التجارب للحركة الدائمة(بمختلف أشكالها ومصادرها)إلا واقع وصل من وصل لها وجهلها من جهلها
والذي خلقك وخلق كل من نفى هذا بالحق 
إن هو إلا حقيقة وواقع على الأرض يعمل وليس عى ورق
أخي في الله 
والله أنه من هذه المواضيع في هذا القسم ..يوجد الحل..ولكنه مبعثر بمواضيع شتى لأعضاء كثر ولكن ينقص التجميع لها...
وأزيد (لا نخبئ العلم)الذي أمرنا الله بإظهاره ولكن يوجد وللأسف هنا في هذا المنتدى الكريم من يتصيد
ليعقلها من كانت نيته لله صافية
قد لايكفي شرحي وما ذكرت لإيصال فكرتي ولكن أكتفي بالقول 
دعوا الناس تستنير وتحاول حتى تظهر البينة على أكثر من يد ومن دول شتى 
وعندها لن يستطيع أحد إيقافها


----------



## الهزاز (26 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> لقد صوتت لصالح الإبقاء على الموضوع مع التحذير من كونه مخالف لقانون بقائ الطاقة
> وأتفق مع فتح النقاش في هذه الأمور وأتفق مع حقيقة أن القوانين التي اكتشفها العلماء ليست منزلة من الخالق وبالتالي قد تكون صحيحة، أو تكون صحيحة بحدود، أو تكون خاطئة
> ولكن أتمنى أن يتم وضع ضوابط لهذه المواضيع:
> 1- أتمنى أن يضاف إلى قوانين ساحة الطاقة المتجددة، قانونا بأن المصادر في المواضيع التي عليها علامة "مخالف لقوانين الطاقة" يجب أن تكون مصادر معتمدة وليست مجرد فيديوهات بلا مصدر أو مقالات في صحف صفراء، وهذا ينطبق على الطرفين، المؤيد والمعارض
> ...



كلام الأخ زملكاوي لا يعلى عليه


----------



## د حسين (26 أبريل 2010)

*توضيح*

تحية للمشاركين 
لقد فضلت الحذف لنبدأ من أساس صحيح ومنعا للتشتت حيث يوجد حاليا أكثر من عشرة مواضيع حول نفس الفكرة وذلك يضيع علينا الوقت في التنقل فيما بيننا 
أكرر حصر الموضوع في قسم واحد فقط وتحت عنوان واحد وشكرا​


----------



## jomma (26 أبريل 2010)

لاحظت أن بعض الإخوة الأفاضل، يتسألون عن مصير الطاقة بعد استخدامها للقيام بعملية ما. أود أن أشير هنا أن للطاقة مقدار وهذا المقدار لا يفنى (قانون بقاء الطاقة)، ولكن للطاقة جودة أيضا (القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية)، وهذه الجودة التي تقاس بمدى اهميتها للمجتمع تضمحل، بمعنى آخر أثناء القيام بأي عملية كانت اصطناعية أو طبيعية، فإ ن مقدار الطاقة يبقى ثابتا، بينما تضمحل جودتها إلى الأبد. وما يقال عن أزمة الطاقة هو في الحقيقة أزمة في جودتها وليس في مقدارها.


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 أبريل 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الأخ د محمد باشراحيل
> لن أخوض في جدال ونقاشات قد تكون عقيمة للبعض ولا تجدي نفعا
> ولكن أعطي رأي وكما يقال مختصرا ومن الأخير (يجب بقاء مواضيع الآلة الدائمة الحركة)
> ...



جزاك الله على التوضيح وكشف الحقائق 

فلماذا المنع ولماذا الحذف ولمصلحة من؟؟؟

لا اعلم بان احد المنتديات الغب وحذفت موضوعات يوجد بها الالدلة الواضحه على صحتها من العلم والتكنولوجيا 
ولكن هناك من يعمل جاهدا على منع وصول العلم للعرب 
فتجد العشؤات من المنتديات الاجنبية تتحدثت عن تلك التكنولوجيا 

والكثير من المنتديات العربية مثل موقع التقنية االهندسي 

ولم يجروء اخد ابدا على حذف تلك المواضيع اللتى يوجدا بها تلك التكنولوجيا 

واتذكر جيدا عند وضع بعض الروابط لها كانت محجوبة فى الكثير من البلاد العربية ومنها الامارات كما حكى لنا الاخ المهندس محمد الكردى 

كان الااح المشرف السابق محمد الكرد من اشد الموئيدين لتتبع تلك التكنولوجيا
وستجدود ان الكثير من الاعضاء كانوا اشد فرحا بتحصيل ذالك العلم وعرضه على اساتذتهم بالجامعة ولكن الصدمة كانت ان العلماء الصادقين قالوا لهم انهم من العلوم المحرمة على الشعوب وهناك من يعمل في الخفاء على طمسها سواء بالمال او بالسلطة 

فلماذا كل هذا 
اليست ان رخصت الطاقة لتوفرة معيشة كريمة لكل الناس 
ووجد الشاب فرض عمل افضل بدلا من البطالة اللتى انتشرت بشكل مرعب 

العلم يتقدم بخطى ثابته فى هذا الاتجاه ويقبله ويدعمه 

وفى منتدنا هذا نجد البعض لاهم له الا الطمس عليه وحذفه ومحاربته معتقدا انه بذالك يحمى مصالحه السخصية 

ففالمنتدى يوجد به البغض الذين يسخرون من كل من تحدث عن تلك التكنولوجيا او دافع عنها وفلماذا ومالذى تستفيده 
ومالذى تقدمه للبشر من خير 
لا شئ 
فلماذا كل هذا العداء لتلك التكنولجيا هنا بالمنتدى 
مع العلم انه تم وضع براءات الاختراعات العلمية من الدول اللتى اصدرتها 
ويمكن التاكد من هذا على مواقعها على الانترنت


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 أبريل 2010)

jomma قال:


> لاحظت أن بعض الإخوة الأفاضل، يتسألون عن مصير الطاقة بعد استخدامها للقيام بعملية ما. أود أن أشير هنا أن للطاقة مقدار وهذا المقدار لا يفنى (قانون بقاء الطاقة)، ولكن للطاقة جودة أيضا (القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية)، وهذه الجودة التي تقاس بمدى اهميتها للمجتمع تضمحل، بمعنى آخر أثناء القيام بأي عملية كانت اصطناعية أو طبيعية، فإ ن مقدار الطاقة يبقى ثابتا، بينما تضمحل جودتها إلى الأبد. وما يقال عن أزمة الطاقة هو في الحقيقة أزمة في جودتها وليس في مقدارها.



ان كانت الطاقة لاتفنى 
اذا فهى موجودة حولنا ومعنى تضمحل انها تشتت 
اذا يمكن تجميعها والحصول عليها مرة اخرى 


فنحن نعيش فى بحر من الطاقة المبعثرة وتسمى انرجيت فروم فاكيوم 
عناك علماء للطاقة يدروسونها 
لانها تعتبر من المصادر المجهولة للكثييرين 
ومهنم العالم البرازيلى كيبا 

الذى تحدث عن احد المحركات اللتى تعد ثورة فى مجال الطاقة 

فما هو الاساس الذى تم عليه تثيبت هذا الموضوع ووضع الاستفتاء عليه ؟

هل نريد منع هذا العلم من هذا المنتدى فقط 
فوالله ليتنشر باذن الله تعالى بكل المنتديات العربية قبل من قبل ورفض من رفض 

لماذا كتمان العلم والتكنولوجيا عن الناس ؟
من المستفيد من ذالك ؟
فلو كان الحديث عن مطبعخ سيدتى مثلا وانواع من الاكلات الغربية اللتى لا نعرفها فلن يطالب احد بحذف موضوعات كثيرة بها شرح وافى عن تلك المحركات 
ام انه الخوف من ان يتوصل المهندسين العرب الى تلك التكنوجيا ويكتشفوا صحتها 

والحمد لله هناك الكثير من برات الاختراعات العربية فى هذا المجال ولكن للاسف لا يصرح بتصنيعها لماذا لاسباب اقتصادية وليس اسبالب علمية 
فالموضوع هو المال وليس العلم 

تلك الموضوعات بها الشرح الوافى اللتى جعل الكثيرين يعجزون عن التعتيم عليه 
فكان الحل لهم هو الحذف فهذه اول سابقه اسمها على مستوى المنتديات العربية 
والله المستعان


----------



## jomma (26 أبريل 2010)

ربما نختار كلمة أخرى للتعبير عن اضمحلال جودة الطاقة، المقصود هنا تحطيم (destruction) لجودة الطاقة أو Irreversibility وتعني اللاإنعكاسية، وهذا ما ينص عليه القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية " جودة الطاقة تتحطم و لا يمكن إسترجاعها إلى الأبد خلال أي عملية"

كان الكون على هيئة سحابة من دخان ذات تركيز طاقوي عالي جدا بمعنى آخر أن جودة الطاقة كانت الأعلى في هذه السحابة، وعند حدوث الإنفجار العظيم إتسع الكون وتكونت المجرات والكواكب والنجوم .... ، و لايزال الكون يتسع إلى هذه اللحظة، ونتيجة لهذا الإنفجار احتفظ الكون بمقدار الطاقة إلا أنها فقدت تركيزها، الذي أصبح يتناقص أو يتحطم، وما نقوم به نحن البشر من عمليات اصطناعية يتماشى مع هذا التحطيم، والقول بأننا بمقدورنا استرجاع جودة الطاقة يعني بالضرورة اننا نستطيع إرجاع الكون إلى ما كان عليه على هيئة سحابة من دخان!


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا لهذه الخطوة الممتازة​
> انا أفضل حذف كل المواضيع التي تحدثت عن المحرك الدائم الحركة المزعوم وهويخالف مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة والمادة ...... رغم أن فيه ردودا علمية جيدة ... وأرى ان يتم فتح موضوع واحد بعنوان واضح ومحدد ونبدأ من جديد بالردود الواضحة دون اتهامات مع تقديم الأرقام والمعادلات والتجارب العملية ...والابتعاد عن الروابط المتعلقة بمواقع مشبوهة ومحجوبة في أكثر من بلد عربي مثل اليوتيوب وغيرها .... ومن يعتمد على هذه الروابط يمكنه تلخيص الموضوع والمشاركة به باللغة العربية الواضحة ... واتوقع ان تكون النتيجة ملف حوار ونقاش متكامل يكون مرجعا علميا وعمليا لكل من يخطر على باله اي مشروع مشابه ...
> أقترح العنوان التالي
> ( المحرك دائم الحركة ..تاريخه .. وأسباب فشله ...)
> ...


 
الأخ مهندس د حسين 
أشكرك .. والموضوع سيأخذ بعض الوقت حتى نستوعب أكبر عدد من الأصوات .
وإقتراحك جيد .. وسوف نحصر الإقتراحات والأراء والأصوات .
والله من وراء القصد.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أبريل 2010)

naser27 قال:


> أعتقد أنه يمكن استخدام الجاذبية الأرضية لتحريك الة و توليد الطاقة منها.....و هذه ليست طاقة ابدية لأنها ستنفذ مع نهاية الجاذبية على الأرض و الا لقلنا أن الآلات التى تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية هى ألة دائمة الحركة الى الأبد!!!
> 
> بحثت كثيرا فى أكبر المنتديات الأجنبية التى تهتم بالآلات الدائمة الحركة و وجدت أن صاحب المنتدى overunity.com قد قال لأحد الأعضاء أنه حتى الان لا يوجد محرك دائم الحركة و أن كل و أكرر كل مقاطع الفيديو على اليوتيوب اما أنها مزيفة أو لم يستطيع أحد محايد التأكد منها
> الخلاصة أنه حتى الان و باعتراف المهتمين بهذا النوع من الآلات لم يستطع أحد صنع آلة دائمة الحركة
> و كما ذكرت أننى عندى أمل كبير أن يستطيع أحد ما فى المستقبل استغلال قوة الجاذبية لانتاج حركة دائمة


 
المهندس ناصر 
وكلنا يحدونا الأمل أن نتخلص من أزمة عوادم السيارات والمصانع 
والتي لها أسباب صحية على البيئة وعلى الإنسان أولا. 
كما أن وجود بدائل للبترول هو مطلب .. ومقصد .. وهدف ..
وخفض إستهلاك الطاقة وإقتصادياتها كذلك.
جميع العلوم بدات من أفكار وبعضها شطحات .. أدت إلى علوم موثقة 
ساهمت في تحسين حياة الإنسان .​ 
مشكور على مداخلتك . بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> لقد صوتت لصالح الإبقاء على الموضوع مع التحذير من كونه مخالف لقانون بقائ الطاقة
> وأتفق مع فتح النقاش في هذه الأمور وأتفق مع حقيقة أن القوانين التي اكتشفها العلماء ليست منزلة من الخالق وبالتالي قد تكون صحيحة، أو تكون صحيحة بحدود، أو تكون خاطئة
> ولكن أتمنى أن يتم وضع ضوابط لهذه المواضيع:
> 1- أتمنى أن يضاف إلى قوانين ساحة الطاقة المتجددة، قانونا بأن المصادر في المواضيع التي عليها علامة "مخالف لقوانين الطاقة" يجب أن تكون مصادر معتمدة وليست مجرد فيديوهات بلا مصدر أو مقالات في صحف صفراء، وهذا ينطبق على الطرفين، المؤيد والمعارض
> ...


 
المهندس zamalkawi
مشكور على المداخلة .. والنقاط التي أثرتها .
لم ولن يحجر أحد على رأي أو فكر ،،
لذلك وضعت الإستطلاع لإستنباط الرأي من الجميع ..
ومعرفة وجهات النظر.

وفق الله الجميع.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> هل قانون الطاقة اله ؟


 

ملاحظات عامة على العضو fagrelsabah

مقدمة : إن ما سأطرحه من نقاط لا تعني شخصا بذاته .. وإنما قد تنطبق على شخصيات متعددة تحمل هذه الصفات Characters .. 
ولم أرد مناقشتها أو طرحها في السابق ولكن إحقاقا للحق .. وتجريدا للواقع .. كان لزاماً علي التوضيح والتنويه.

أولا :

لقد تم توقيف العضو fagrelsabah لمدة شهر لمخالفته القوانين وهذا أمر معروف وقد صرح به العضو نفسه في مواضيعه ومداخلاته ومشاركاته.
وكانت الأسباب هي كالتالي :

1- مهاجمته للمخالفين له في الرأي
2-إيراد مشاركاته في مواضيع أخرى ليست لها علاقة
وإغراق القسم بها وزجها في مشاركات كثيرة .
3-التحيز لموضوعاته فقط.. حتى وإن كانت مواضيع تحتمل الصح والخطأ
4- عادة ما يبدأ بانتقاص وتهكم
5- هو الذي يفهم وغيره جهلة
6- بث روح الفرقة وتشتتيت المواضيع


والتي إحتوتها مواضيعه ومداخلاته وتعليقاته وعلى سبيل المثال أنظر الرابط :

مثبــت: دورة في الطاقة الهيدروجينية ........ دروس رقم (1)+(2) ‏( 123456) 
fagrelsabah

المشاركة رقم 7 في الصفحة الأولى فقد كان سؤالا مؤدبا وجملة راقية من التهذيب ..
طرحها العضو سنان محمود..!!


> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سنان محمود*
> 
> *اخي العزيز** fagrelsabah **احييك على اهتمامك و**اصرارك على البحث في هذا المجال*
> *اود ان اطرح تسأل** : **كم هي**الطاقة الازمة لتحليل كمية محددة من الماء لتنتج 1 كغم من الهيدوجين**علما** " **ان الطاقة الناتجة من حرق 1 كغم هي 141790** kj\kg *
> ...


 
*وكان رد السؤال من العضو f**agrelsabah** : *



> *الاجابة على هذا السوءال تجدها على الانترنت*
> *فلا احب الجدل ولا المجادلين ففى المنتدى الكثيرين الذى يريدون فرض**فكرهم الخاطئ*
> *وهذا سبب تاخر وتخلف الكثير من البلاد*
> 
> ...


 

​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أبريل 2010)

ثانيا : 
سوف أقوم بالتعليق على مداخلة العضو fagrelsabah في هذا الموضوع :​ 


> هل قانون الطاقة اله ؟​


 
إن أسلوب الطرح وصيغة الجواب تثير الدهشة .. إله .. تعالى الله من ان نقذف بإسمه وألوهيته بهذا الأسلوب ..
والجواب معروف ضمنا .. فحبذا لو سمينا الأشياء بمسمياتها.​ 


> انه فرض من البشر الذين يخطئون​


 
وهذا ما قاله سيد البشر عليه السلام 
عن أنس -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم-: ( كل بني آدم خطاء، وخير الخطائين التوابون ) أخرجه الترمذي وابن ماجه وسنده قوي. ​



> وكل نظرية لها استثناءات​


 
النظرية تظل نظرية قابلة للتعديل وتظل محل بحث حتى تنتقل إلى حقيقة .. ​ 


> فمثلا كان العالم دارون يقول ان الانسان كان في الاصل قرد ثمتطور
> وصدقه الكثيرين
> وكانت تلك النظرية من الدوافع المستخدمه في الحربالعالمية الاولى والثانية بحجة ان الانسان له دوافع عدوانيه ترجع الى اصله الحيوانى
> وللاسف كلنت تدرس لنا فى السبعيات بعالما العربي الى ان تم الغاءها بعد ان تم كشف خطئها من قبل عالم امريكي​


 
هذه نظرية بشرية خاطئة والقرآن يرفضها جملة وتفصيلا ولم تدرس في مناهجنا والحمد لله والقرآن صرح بكرامة الإنسان ..
يقول المولى سبحانه وجل في علاه في محكم التنزيل 
{وَلَقَدْ كَرَّمْنَا بَنِي آدَمَ وَحَمَلْنَاهُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَرَزَقْنَاهُم مِّنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُمْ عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِّمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا تَفْضِيلاً }الإسراء70​

وأن الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الذي خلق آدم عليه السلام.
فالغرب (العالم المتقدم !!!؟؟؟) إخترعها لأسبابه .. والغرب خطئها ايضا فهي نظرية لشخص مول المستفيدون منها لأهداف معينة.. ولم تصل إلى درجة الحقيقة ..​

{وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ }الحجر26​






> ونظرية بقاء الطاقة لها استثناءات





> فغالب تلك المحركات تستمد طاقتها من مصدر يقول العلماء انه مصدر مجهول او من الفاكيوم او المحيط حولنا​


 
تستمد طاقتها : إذن هناك طاقة تستمدها هذه المحركات لحركتها .
يقول العلماء إنه مصدر مجهول : من يقول من العلماء ؟؟ 
مصدر مجهول : ينبغي تحري الدقة في العبارة
من الفاكيوم : Vacuum أي الفراغ .
ينبغي تحديد قاطع لذلك.. ​ 




> فاين تذهب تلك الطاقة اللتى تستخدم فى ارسال الموجات اللاسلكية والالكتروستاتيكيه هل فنيت





> ستقولون بالطبع لا ​
> 
> فاين هى ؟


 


ماهي الطاقة التي تستخدم في إرسال الموجات اللاسلكية!! والإلكتروستاتيكية !!؟ ..هنا خلط .. فالموجات اللاسلكية إنما هي موجات كهرومغناطيسية Electromagnetic waves.. أما الإلكتروستاتيكية Electrostatic Energy فهي معروفة ودرسناها في المرحلة المتوسطة وتعرف بالكهرباء الساكنة..​ 

إن جميع الطاقات لاتفنى .. وهذا هو شطر قانون صيانة الطاقة او بقاء الطاقة.​





> اذن يمكن الحصول عليها مرة اخرى


 
حتى طاقة الأصوات ،، والصوت عبارة عن تردد أو موجة قادرة على الإنتشار في أوساط مادية .. ولاينتشر في الفراغ فاكيوم Vacuum .​ 
وهناك من يحاول إسترجاع الأصوات القديمة في غابر الأزمان .. وهي نظريات . 
ولكن الحقيقة ان الطاقة لاتفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم.​



> وفي دول العالم المتقدم يتم اعتماد لبراءالاخترعات اللتى يرفض نشرها البعض بالمتنتدى فعلينا ان نظل بعيدين عن تلكالتكنولوجيا
> لماذا؟؟؟​


 
قسم الطاقة ملئ بهذه المواضيع المتكررة والتي تحمل نفس الموضوع ولم تحذف وتغلق حتى اللحظة.. 
ينبغي تحري الدقة وعدم العشوائية والغوغائية .. فنحن في منتدى به مهندسون.
إن رمي الكلام على علاته وبدون إثباتات علمية من مراجع موثوقة تمنح براءات الإختراع و جهات علمية معتمدة ..
لا يرقى إلى البحث العلمي الذي نحن بصدده ونسعى إليه. ​ 


> تلك الموضوعات يوجد بها الالدلة القاطعه على صحتهامن الناحية الهندسية​


 
ينبغي إثبات هذه الأدلة القاطعة .. وسوف نقوم بدعمها .. ونشرها .
وهذا ديدننا بمشيئة الله.​ 



> واللتى عجز المكذبين لها عن طمسها وبالتالى يطالبون بحذفها ومنعها من الانتشار بين العرب والمسلمين





> فلماذا؟​


ينبغي بل ويجب ان نلتزم بشروط وقوانين الملتقى في الحوار 
حسب ما ورد في الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25682.html​ 

نأمل من الجميع التقيد بهذهالشروط ، و أي إخلال بها قد يعرض العضو للإيقاف .​ 

شاكرين و مقدرين للجميع حرصهم و اهتمامهم ..



فليس هناك كاذب او صادق .. هناك مواضيع ونظريات علمية يجب إثباتها .!
ومن طمس هذه الموضوعات؟؟ .. إن صفحات الإنترنت مليئة بالأخبار والمواضيع .. وقسمنا ملئ بها ..ومنها المكرر كثيرا والذي يصب في نفس الموضوع..​ 


> هل لاننا لا نقبلبراءات الاخترعات العالمية ؟​
> ام !!!!!!!!!!​
> هل يجب حجب التكنولجيا عنهذا القسم​


 

*كما أوضحت يجب الإثبات .. *
*وقد بينت في موضوع سابق عن براءات الإختراعات .*​ 

*تعليق :*​ 
*نظرا لتباين الآراء وتعدد وجهات النظر فقد ارتأيت وضع إستطلاع لحسم الأمر والخروج بنتيجة*
*محددة بخصوص مواضيع الحركة الدائمة.*​

*وقد شمل الإستطلاع اربع وجهات نظر مختلفة.*​ 
*لن أستطيع إرغام احد على حبي أو كرهي .. أو القبول لي أو رفضي ..*​ 
*فهذا يرجع إلى أمور شخصية وصفات متلازمة لها ..*​ 
*فقد كره أناس الأنبياء عليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام*​ 
*فليس هذا مكانه*​ 
*ولكن نحن نتحدث ونحاور ونناقش أمور علمية بحتة .*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 أبريل 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ملاحظات عامة على العضو fagrelsabah
> 
> مقدمة : إن ما سأطرحه من نقاط لا تعني شخصا بذاته .. وإنما قد تنطبق على شخصيات متعددة تحمل هذه الصفات characters ..
> ولم أرد مناقشتها أو طرحها في السابق ولكن إحقاقا للحق .. وتجريدا للواقع .. كان لزاماً علي التوضيح والتنويه.
> ...



الاخ مشرف القسم 
لقد قمت بايقافي بعد ان تعدى على العضو د - حسين بسبي بكلمة يافاجر وعندما رددت عليه سبته قمت بايقافي 

ولم تقم بايقافه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

فهل هذا هو العدل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ثانيا كل مداخلاته وبعض الاعضاء تتم على التعتيم ومن ال مدخالاته ان يتم حذف كل موصوعاتى 
مع العلم ان المنتدى هنا هندسي ويمكن طرح كل الافكار والمعلومات الدولية سواء قبلنها او رفضناها 

فهذ اول منتدى اجد فيه هذن الاصرار على الحذف 
فلماذا ؟

هل لام المادة العلمية تم شرحها شرح وافي وهى تدرس بالجامعات العالمية ونحن نرفضها بالمنتدة ولمصلحة من 

بالاطلاع على مشاركات المشرف السابق الاخ محمد الكردى 
تجدها كلها تويد تلك التكنولوجيا ولم يرفضها ولم يطالب او يعمل على حذفها 

فهذه هى الواقع الولى والفريدة من نوعنها ان تجد من يقوم بحذف الاخبار العالمية عن التكنولوجيا 

وماذا افعل مع من ارد ان يكذب ويقول ان كل تلك البراءات للاخترعت العالمية كذب 
فهل المطلوب لنا ان نكذب اعيينا وعقولنا لنصدق ما يكتبه 

الم اضع لك االبرااءات لاحد المحركات الذى يعمل بدون وقود وحاصل على براءة اختراعه من المانيا 
وتم عرضه الاسبوع الماضى على وفد من جامعه فى هولندا 

فهل قاموا بحذف المؤتمر 


ان المجهود والقوت الذى بذاته لوضع تلك الموضوعات كان لوجه الله تعالى 
لا انتظر شكرا من احد لعل الله تعالى ينفع به احد المسلمين وينقذنا من التلوث ومشاكله 

ولكن لا اعلم لماذا الاصرار على كتم العلم بهذا المنتدى فقط 
مع ان تلك الموضوعات موجود بالكثير من االمنتديات الهندسية 



```
- مهاجمته للمخالفين له في الرأي[
```

بل تقصد الدفاع عن الحق 

الرد على كل من هاجمنى وقام بالتكذيب بدون دليل علمى 


```
-إيراد مشاركاته في مواضيع أخرى ليست لها علاقة[
```


اين هي ؟
اريد الروابط لها مشكورا

فلا يجب تعميم الحديث د

```
وإغراق القسم بها وزجها في مشاركات كثيرة
```

حددها مشكورا ؟
فهل يوجد ما يمنع ان تضع الادله العلمية فى اكثر من موضوع يحتوى على نفس البحث 

ام ماذا؟

```
التحيز لموضوعاته فقط.. حتى وإن كانت مواضيع تحتمل الصح والخطأ
```

ان كانت على الحق والاساس العلمى فهل على ان اترك العلم والادله الجازمة 



```
عادة ما يبدأ بانتقاص وتهكم
```
تقصد ان هناك من يتعدى على وعلى كل عضو يتمسك بهذا العلم ويريد فقط ان يعلم المزيد عنه 

لتمنى ان تضع لنا رابط الموضوع المغلق الذى وضعت به الكثير من السخريه منى ومن بعض الاعضاء 
والذى كان عنوانه العب غيرها ياذكى 
حتى يري القارئ للموضوع مدى الظلم الذى وقع علينا من بعض الاعضاء 


فالله المستعان


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أبريل 2010)

الإجابة على كل بند في الردود بمشاركتي وليس الإنتقائية ..

وإختيار مايحلو منها وصرف النظر عن ما ورد بكامل المشاركة.. وصرف الأعضاء عن الحقائق ..والتركيز على نقاط ليس لها صلة بالموضوع .
حتى نصل للحقيقة ..
الحقيقة العلمية.. المجردة .. المطلقة..
وعدم بعثرة الكلمات والجمل وتشتييت المواضيع وتضييع الأوقات في الإتهامات ..

وللموضوع بقية إن أحيانا الله إلى الغد..
للتعليق على بقية المشاركات في هذا الموضوع.
والسلام على من إتبع الهدى.
 ​ 




fagrelsabah قال:


> الاخ مشرف القسم
> لقد قمت بايقافي بعد ان تعدى على العضو د - حسين بسبي بكلمة يافاجر وعندما رددت عليه سبته قمت بايقافي
> 
> ولم تقم بايقافه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أبريل 2010)

للأسف يا أخ فجر الصباح كلام د. محمد صحيح

فأنت لا تناقش بموضوعية

وترد على بعض النقاط التي توافق هواك، ولا ترد على النقاط التي قد تؤدي إلى بيان خطأ فكرتك

ولا تتبع الأسلوب العلمي في النقاش أو في عرض المواضيع كما هو المفروض في منتدى هندسي محترم، وهذا يتضح في "المصادر" التي تضعها، فكلها مواقع هواة، أو مقالات على مدونات أو فيديوهات من قنوات تليفزيونية، فباستثناء رابط براءة اختراع المخترع التركي، لم تضع أي رابط لموقع محترم أو لدورية علمية محترمة تؤكد كلامك

أما عن تسفيه آراء الآخرين فحدث ولا حرج. وبالمناسبة أنت لديك أسلوبين لتفادي الأسئلة المحرجة، إما التجاهل التام ربما على أساس أن غزارة كتاباتك وكثافة الروابط والفيديوهات التي تضعها ستجعل السؤال المحرج يتوه وسط هذه الخضم، أما الطريقة الأخرى فهي تسفيه الآخرين ومبادرتهم بالهجوم وإبراز نفسك في صورة المظلوم الذي يتربص به الآخرون

أما عن الأخطائ العلمية التي يحتوي عليها كلامك فكثيرة جدا، وبالطبع لا يمكن مناقشتك فيها، فأنت إما تسفه وإما تتجاهل

أما أسوأ ما في الأمر هو اتهام الآخرين بالباطل
فأنت تتهم كل من يناقش كتاباتك بأنه يهدف إلى تحقيق كسب مادي من وراء هذا، ولست أدري ما سبب عقدة الاضطهاد هذه، فأنت تقول أننا نسعى إلى محاربة الموضوعات المخالفة لقانون بقائ الطاقة لأننا نريد أن يزداد الأغنياء غنى ويزداد الفقراء فقرا وأننا لا نسعى إلا لمصالحنا الشخصية، وقبل أن تكذبني، ارجع إلى كتاباتك ستجد أنها تحمل هذا الاتهام

وحتى عند افتراض حسن النية فأنت تتهم معراضي كلامك بالتحجر وجمود الفكر
ألا تلاحظ أن د. محمد باشراحيل ود. حسين يسبق اسمهم حرف د؟ أتعرف ماذا يعني هذا الحرف؟ أتعرف كم من الأبحاث يقرأها المهندس حتى يحصل على هذا الحرف قبل اسمه؟ وبعد هذا تتهمهم بجمود الفكر؟

آخر نقطة أحب أن أضيفها هي أنك لو تراجع المشاركات هنا ستجد أغلبها تعارض حذف المواضيع حتى لو كانت تختلف مع قناعاتهم العلمية، فقط توجد معارضة للإغراق والابتعاد عن النقاش العلمي، أي أنه لا يوجد أحد ضدك، ولكننا نتمنى أن يرتقى مستوى الحوار إلى الأسلوب العلمي

أخي، راجع نفسك فأنت يبدو أنك لا ترى إلا رأيك
احترم آراء الأخرين، واتبع الأسلوب العلمي، ولا تتجاهل الرد على الأسئلة، وصدقني سيصبح النقاش أجمل وأكثر إمتاعا


----------



## A3sh (26 أبريل 2010)

انا أؤيد حذف هذه المواضيع و أشفق ع مصدقيها
و في رأيي ان قانون بقأ الطاقة ليس قانون من صنع البشر و لكنه من صنع الله عز وجل فقد خلق الله الكون بقدر و كمية الطاقة و المادة في الكون ثابته و لا يمكن ان تتغير و قد قال الله " كما بدأنا اول خلق نعيده " ليس فقط الأعادة الشكلية للكون و لكن يعيده الله بطاقته و مادته التي خلق منها في البداية
و معني وجود آلة تنتج الطاقة من العدم يعني ذيادة في طاقة الكون حتي ان كانت ذيادة بسيطه و لا تذكر فإنها ذيادة في الطاقة الكلية للكون و هذا يخالف كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده
احذفو تلك المواضيع التافهه


----------



## د حسين (27 أبريل 2010)

*متابعة*

تحية للجميع
أرجو أن نتفهم موضوع براءة الاختراع للتركي النصاب معمر يلدز ... ويكفي ان نترجمها بدقة فالنص الانكليزي لا يتحدث عن محرك دائم الحركة بل عن أداة تولد مجالات مغناطيسة متناوبة ,اهم مافي الموضوع ممن تحدثوا من الحاضرين للتجربة أن المحرك 
عمل؟؟؟؟؟ لمدة 10 دقائق ؟؟؟؟؟ 
وهنا سؤال منطقي : طالما المحرك يعمل بالمجان ودون ضجيج أو ازعاج وهذا المحرك انتظرته البشرية منذ 600 سنة .... ألم يكن من المنطقي الانتظار ؟؟؟ لساعة مثلا أو يوم أو شهر ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أبريل 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الأخ د محمد باشراحيل
> لن أخوض في جدال ونقاشات قد تكون عقيمة للبعض ولا تجدي نفعا
> ولكن أعطي رأي وكما يقال مختصرا ومن الأخير (يجب بقاء مواضيع الآلة الدائمة الحركة)
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس عماد 
بارك الله فيك واشكر لك أسلوب العرض والتعليق 

إن النقاش والجدال للوصول إلى الحقيقة لايتناطح فيها عنزان

الجدل والمراء ‏(




1 2 3 4) 



 كن هادئا مطمئنا !! Just Be Calm ‏(



1 2) 

أخي نحن لم ولن نخبئ علما .. فلم نحذف مشاركة ولم نغلق موضوعا 
ولكن هناك توازن مفروض .. وأصول علمية منطقية .. وليس جدلا عقيما كما ذكرت ،
لا ان يقوم شخص بزج مواضيع لم تثبت جدواها إقتصاديا .. وتكرارها ..
وما هي إلا نفس المضمون..
ناهيك عن تحقيقها للأدوات العلمية اللازمة مع عدم قيامه هو نفسه بهذه التجارب 
وما هو إلا ناقل .ليس هدفه إلا تشتتيت المواضيع ..
وهيمنة مواضيع محددة مثل ( محرك دائم الحركة ...،، الماء وقود... )على القسم ..
 لقد أشغلنا هذا الموضوع بمداخلاته وترهاته وسقطاته 
عن مواضيع مثل الطاقة الشمسية والرياح وباطن الأرض 
وطاقة الأمواج وغيرها .. 

إن وجهات النظر المختلفة والمتباينة هي التي أوجدت 
مختلف العلوم والتقنيات .. 

وقد أوضحت في مشاركة سابقة في ردي على العضو fagrelsabah ذلك.

والله إنني لمن أشد المؤيدين للطاقة البديلة 
وكان مشروع تخرجي عن الطاقة الشمسية قبل 34 عاما.

والحق أبلج .. 

وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية للمشاركين
> 
> لقد فضلت الحذف لنبدأ من أساس صحيح ومنعا للتشتت حيث يوجد حاليا أكثر من عشرة مواضيع حول نفس الفكرة وذلك يضيع علينا الوقت في التنقل فيما بيننا
> 
> أكرر حصر الموضوع في قسم واحد فقط وتحت عنوان واحد وشكرا​


 

وجهة نظر .. نقدرها ..​


----------



## هارون الرشيد (28 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية للجميع
> أرجو أن نتفهم موضوع براءة الاختراع للتركي النصاب معمر يلدز ... ويكفي ان نترجمها بدقة فالنص الانكليزي لا يتحدث عن محرك دائم الحركة بل عن أداة تولد مجالات مغناطيسة متناوبة ,اهم مافي الموضوع ممن تحدثوا من الحاضرين للتجربة أن المحرك
> عمل؟؟؟؟؟ لمدة 10 دقائق ؟؟؟؟؟
> وهنا سؤال منطقي : طالما المحرك يعمل بالمجان ودون ضجيج أو ازعاج وهذا المحرك انتظرته البشرية منذ 600 سنة .... ألم يكن من المنطقي الانتظار ؟؟؟ لساعة مثلا أو يوم أو شهر ؟؟؟؟​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا سيدي الكريم منطق العلوم التي ندرس يفرض علينا ان نحترم اي تجربة علمية وان لا نصف اي عالم بانه نصاب لانه لا يوافق فكرنا العلمي 
لاحظ انك تقول انه يوجد حاضرين للتجربة وتحدثوا ان المحرك عمل لعشر دقائق 

فاطلاق الخيال للعقل والتجارب والرغبة في استنباط شيء شيء لا يمكن ان يكون دجل وشعوذة كما وصفه البعض ايضا بل هو شأن العلم دائما لابد للشهد من ابر النحل فالنظريات والقوانين التي اكتشفها البشر لم يكتشفوها معلبة بل احتاجت لازمان وحضارات متعددة وجهود مضنية من علماء حتى وصلت لحالة نسبية صحيحة وفق حدود العلم المكتشف حتى الان 
فعلومنا الانسانية والحضارية قامت على تجارب مختلفة وبدائية وجهود متفرقة ومبعثرة هنا وهناك الى ان وصلت الى ما وصلت اليه 

والى الاستاذ الفاضل محمد باشراحيل اقول

اعتقد ان الموضوع وجهات نظر 
خصوصا اذا علمنا ان بعض هذه التجارب اعتمدت على مصدر تشغيل ابتدائي بسيط وانتجت فائضا من الطاقة

لكن حدية البعض في الدفاع عن قانون حفظ الطاقة اعتقد انه مبالغ فيها وهي تثير مشاكل لا داعي لها فالعلم لا يوجد به استهانة باي تفكير مهما كان بدائي او غبي فكثير من العلماء قادهم غباؤهم في التفكير لنتائج رائعة وغيرهم قادهم الكسل لنتائج اروع وهذا شأن العلم تحركة الحاجة دائما 
والاولى لهم التركيز عن الجوانب الايجابية والمضيئة في مواضيع الطاقة الدائمة للبناء عليها وتطويرها
اما انا رديت وانت ليش ما رديت علي في موضوع كذا فهذا موضوع ليس له علاقة بالعلم ولا بتطويرة 


وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ​


----------



## الهزاز (29 أبريل 2010)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> اعتقد ان الموضوع وجهات نظر
> خصوصا اذا علمنا ان بعض هذه التجارب اعتمدت على مصدر تشغيل ابتدائي بسيط وانتجت فائضا من الطاقة
> ​



يا عزيزي أي وجهات نظر 

نحن لا نناقش الشعر أو الأدب أو الفلسفة

نحن نناقش أمور تقنية حيث اللغة الوحيدة المعترف بها في التقنية هي لغة

الأرقام و المعادلات 

و من لا يستطيع الحديث بهذه اللغة فعليه أن يبحث عن قبر أرسطو و سقراط ليتناقش معهم

أما المهندسين فاللغة الوحيدة المقبولة لديهم هي لغة 1+1=2


----------



## د حسين (29 أبريل 2010)

*الى السيد هارون*



هارون الرشيد قال:


> لاحظ انك تقول انه يوجد حاضرين للتجربة وتحدثوا ان المحرك عمل لعشر دقائق ​


نعم كل الحاضرون ذكروا ذلك مع اضافة ...فقط .... ,احد الحاضرين ذكر أيضا أنه بعد تفكيك الجهار تبين أن القلب الدوار حجمه كبير ويمكن ان يتسع لبطارية مخفية بداخله مشحونة مسبقا أمدته بالطاقة لمدة عشر دقائق ,اعود وأكرر لماذا لم تستمر التجربة لساعة مثلا وقد انتظرها العالم باجمعه 600 سنة؟؟؟
ثانيا لايجوز تشجيع فكرة فاشلة ثبت فشلها على مدار أيام وساعات 600 سنة وهي ليست جديدة
أرجو مراجعة معلوماتك ... وشكرا.
ويا سيد هارون أرجو ان تتذكر من تتغنى باسمه (هارون الرشيد) حيث في عهده صنعت أهم المحركات الخاصة بالساعات وكلها تعتمد على الطاقة وخاصة المائية منها والموجودة حاليا في ساحة قصر الحمراء في غرناطة حيث تستمد طاقتها من فرق منسوب الماء في البحيرة الكائنة فوق الأسود الاثنى عشر وبين أرض الساحة وبالمناسبة عندما كانت تعمل توصف بأن واحدا من الأسود يدل على الساعة حيث يسيل الماء من فمه فقط وعندما ينتهي دوره بانتهاء الساعة يتوقف ويبدأ مجاوره بسيلان الماء وهكذا ....وللعلم توقفت هذه الساعة بعدما حاول فريق فرنسي في القرن الماضي اكتشاف سرها حيث سمح لهم بالعبث بها واصبحت جميع الأسود تصب الماء معا ... وهي الآن قيد الترميم وربما تعود لعملها وربما.. لا ...


----------



## هارون الرشيد (29 أبريل 2010)

الهزاز قال:


> يا عزيزي أي وجهات نظر
> 
> نحن لا نناقش الشعر أو الأدب أو الفلسفة
> 
> ...




وش رايك انه 1-1 =  2 :16:

اخي الفاضل

النقاش بين الناس وجهات نظر وعلى الناس ان يتفهموا هذا لانه لا يوجد بشر يستطيع احتكار او ادعاء انه امتلك كل الحقيقة , والحقيقة وحوارنا هكذا فانه ينقصنا الكثير من ادوار الحوار لنخرج بنقاشات ايجابية ومفيدة 
وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## هارون الرشيد (29 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> نعم كل الحاضرون ذكروا ذلك مع اضافة ...فقط .... ,احد الحاضرين ذكر أيضا أنه بعد تفكيك الجهار تبين أن القلب الدوار حجمه كبير ويمكن ان يتسع لبطارية مخفية بداخله مشحونة مسبقا أمدته بالطاقة لمدة عشر دقائق ,اعود وأكرر لماذا لم تستمر التجربة لساعة مثلا وقد انتظرها العالم باجمعه 600 سنة؟؟؟
> ثانيا لايجوز تشجيع فكرة فاشلة ثبت فشلها على مدار أيام وساعات 600 سنة وهي ليست جديدة
> أرجو مراجعة معلوماتك ... وشكرا.
> ويا سيد هارون أرجو ان تتذكر من تتغنى باسمه (هارون الرشيد) حيث في عهده صنعت أهم المحركات الخاصة بالساعات وكلها تعتمد على الطاقة وخاصة المائية منها والموجودة حاليا في ساحة قصر الحمراء في غرناطة حيث تستمد طاقتها من فرق منسوب الماء في البحيرة الكائنة فوق الأسود الاثنى عشر وبين أرض الساحة وبالمناسبة عندما كانت تعمل توصف بأن واحدا من الأسود يدل على الساعة حيث يسيل الماء من فمه فقط وعندما ينتهي دوره بانتهاء الساعة يتوقف ويبدأ مجاوره بسيلان الماء وهكذا ....وللعلم توقفت هذه الساعة بعدما حاول فريق فرنسي في القرن الماضي اكتشاف سرها حيث سمح لهم بالعبث بها واصبحت جميع الأسود تصب الماء معا ... وهي الآن قيد الترميم وربما تعود لعملها وربما.. لا ...



اخي الفاضل د حسين
لا اعرف سببا لاصرارك على استفزاز من تتحاور معه بتوظيف بعض الكلمات في السياق باسلوب مستفز رغم ان لغتنا العربية زاخرة بالكلمات
انا لا اتغنى باسم احد سامحك الله 
وتجربة استمرت عشرة دقائق تشابه رحلة اول طائرة التي ارتفعت بضعة امتار وهوت الى الارض
ايضا ربما يتسع القلب لبطارية لكنهم لم يجدوا بطارية لانها لوكانت موجودة لاشار لها الحاضرون مباشرة لتفسير ماحدث لانهم اول شيء يبحثون عنه هو مصدر التشغيل 
لذلك قالو تناوب مجالات مغناطيسية 





وفقك الله لكل خير ​


----------



## د حسين (29 أبريل 2010)

*تحياتي*

السيد هارون المحترم يبدو انك فهمتني خطأ .. فأنا افتخر كثيرا بهارون الرشيد من ناحية تشجيعه للعلم والعلماء وكان ذلك واضحا من حديثي عن الساعات المائية .. سامحك الله ..

وايضا عشر دقائق لمحرك دائم الحركة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وليس عن بطل سباحة يسبح اليوم 20 دقيقة و سيسبح غدا 25 دقيقة وهكذا ( الفرق واسع جدا )​


----------



## الهزاز (30 أبريل 2010)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> وش رايك انه 1-1 = 2 :16:
> 
> اخي الفاضل
> 
> ...



يا عزيزي وجهات النظر تنطبق في العلوم الإنسانية

أما في العلوم التطبيقية فالحقيقة واحدة ولا تتعدد 

لكن طبعاً صعب عليك تفهم هذا الكلام لأنك لا تعرف عن ماذا أتحدث

و لكن أنا أيضاً لست مضطر أن أضيع وقتي و جهدي في تعليمك 

هنا تقع المسئولية على المشرفين على الموقع

فهم من عليه أن يقرر كيف يريدون توجيه موقعهم

هل يريدونه موقع علمي تقني

أم يريدونه موقع دردشة إجتماعية و فشة خلق

القرار قرارهم


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أبريل 2010)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> وش رايك انه 1-1 = 2 :16:
> 
> ​



يمكن بخدعة بسيطة إثبات أن 1-1 = 2 أو أو أن 1=2 أو خزعبلات أخرى مثل هذه
وأعتقد أن كثيرا من المحركات دائمة الحركة معظمها يكون هكذا
حيث توجد عادة خدعة بسيطة، ينخدع بها من ينظر إلى الاختراع بدون تمحيص، بل وأحيانا ينخدع بها صاحب الاختراع نفسه
وأحيانا تكون الخدعة ماهرة متقنة بحيث ينخدع بها بعض المتخصصين
لكن االحقيقة الثابتة حتى الآن، هي أنه حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور على حد علمي لم ينكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة بعد، رغم المحاولات الهائلة التي يقوم بها الكثيرون


----------



## هارون الرشيد (30 أبريل 2010)

الهزاز قال:


> يا عزيزي وجهات النظر تنطبق في العلوم الإنسانية
> 
> أما في العلوم التطبيقية فالحقيقة واحدة ولا تتعدد
> 
> ...



اخي الفاضل لا احد يطلب منك ان تعلمه شيء فمصادر العلوم متاحة للجميع ولو تحدث العلماء في مختلف العصور بمثل هذا الاسلوب لما قام للعلم قائمة 
لكن اطلب منك ان تحترم وجهات نظر الاخرين
وتأكد يا اخي ان العلم وجهات نظر مهما كان والفيزياء والرياضيات قبل ما اسميته شعر وادب وجهل وتخلف لانه لايوجد في علومنا التي وصلنا لها شيء مطلق
لذلك لا تسفه الاخرين ولا ترميهم بالجهل لانهم خالفوك فيما تعرف 
والامم الاخلاق ما بقيت 
وفقك الله لكل خير​


zamalkawi قال:


> يمكن بخدعة بسيطة إثبات أن 1-1 = 2 أو أو أن 1=2 أو خزعبلات أخرى مثل هذه
> وأعتقد أن كثيرا من المحركات دائمة الحركة معظمها يكون هكذا
> حيث توجد عادة خدعة بسيطة، ينخدع بها من ينظر إلى الاختراع بدون تمحيص، بل وأحيانا ينخدع بها صاحب الاختراع نفسه
> وأحيانا تكون الخدعة ماهرة متقنة بحيث ينخدع بها بعض المتخصصين
> لكن االحقيقة الثابتة حتى الآن، هي أنه حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور على حد علمي لم ينكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة بعد، رغم المحاولات الهائلة التي يقوم بها الكثيرون



:75:

لم يكسر القانون لكن هذا ليس كل شيء في العلم فهو احتاج لقرون طويلة للوصول الى ما وصل اليه 
وموضوع المادة والطاقة والكتلة وسوالف اينشتاين وغيره والانشطار النووي والحقول المغناطيسية ومجالاتها مازالت تثير فضول العلماء وهذا يدل على ان العلم ابوابه ليست موصدة 

مع شكري وتقديري لك
وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 أبريل 2010)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يا سيدي الكريم منطق العلوم التي ندرس يفرض علينا ان نحترم اي تجربة علمية وان لا نصف اي عالم بانه نصاب لانه لا يوافق فكرنا العلمي
> لاحظ انك تقول انه يوجد حاضرين للتجربة وتحدثوا ان المحرك عمل لعشر دقائق
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على توضيحك للحق 
واسال الله تعالى ان يتقبل منك عملك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع فيه الا العمل الصالح 

فقد اوضحت معنى العلم والتكنولوجيا 

ولا اعلم ما الفرق بيننا وبين هؤلاء العلماء والمهندسين الذين تم ذكرهم فى رد الاخ مشرف القسم 


--
لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fagrelsabah 
اتفضل اخى وجدت من قام بتنفيذ تلك الفكرة وكسر قانون الطاقة الذى لا يعلم البعض انه من صنع البشر الذين يخطئون 

الرابط

طالب من سمرقند يخترع محرك سيارة لايحتاج الى وقود ويعمل باستمرار


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192890.html#post1598664

“A student of the academic school in the city of Samarkand (Uzbekistan), Maruf Karimov, invented a “perpetual” car engine power by a very unusual kind of fuel. The student managed to start a conventional internal combustion engine with the help of air pressure. The fuel – air that is – flows into the engine from a special tank filled with air under high pressure. It is worthy of note that the tank refills itself automatically non-stop. The engine designed by 15-year-old boy can thus be described as perpetual. Karimov installed his invention on his friends’ old car and drove several hundreds of meters. The speed was very low, but the young engineer is certain that the output of the engine is only a matter of time and effort. The drawings and calculations of the Uzbek student have already been sent to specialists from Germany. It is not ruled out that Maruf Karimov will continue his research work in Germany, Fergana.ru reports. Scientists and engineers accept the possibility that the current understanding of the laws of physics may be incomplete or incorrect; a perpetual motion device may not be impossible, but overwhelming evidence would be required to justify rewriting the laws of physics.”


وكان التعقيب والتصحيح للترجمة من الاخ المشرف كالتالى 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا : للأمانة العلمية ولما ورد في المقال فإن ترجمة الجزء الذي ورد بالمقال وخاصة الجزء المحدد بالخط الأخضر هي :
إن العلماء والمهندسين يتقبلوا إحتمالية أن المفهوم الحالي لقوانين الفيزياء (الطبيعة) ممكن ان يكون غير كامل او غير صحيح ؛ ومن الممكن ان يكون جهاز دائم الحركة غير مستحيل ، ولكن يتطلب ذلك دليل دامغ (ماحق=Overwhelming ) يكون مبرراً لأعادة كتابة

وحاليا الان يتم تدريسه وشرحه فى جامعات اوربا 

ولم يقولوا انه مرفوض او يجب حذف هذا المحرك 


لا شئ اسمه مستحيل من ارد شيئا فعليه الدراسة والبحث العلمى وعرض النتائج على اساتذته بالجامعه ووليس من انتشار العلم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على توضيحك للحق
> واسال الله تعالى ان يتقبل منك عملك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع فيه الا العمل الصالح
> 
> فقد اوضحت معنى العلم والتكنولوجيا
> ...


 

لقد أوردت ترجمة ما ورد بالمقال ..
كما أن ذلك لايدل على إثبات ان قانون الطاقة غير فاعل
( حيث لم يتم إثبات كسره) ​ 
النتيجة انه حتى الآن لايوجد ما يبرر إعادة كتابة قوانين الفيزياء.​ 
ولإعادة صياغة هذا القانون نحتاج إلى أدلة دامغة وبراهين تثبت ان محركات الحركة الدائمة 
(بعد ان مددناها بطاقةٍ إبتدائية ) غير مستحيلة .​ 
تظل العملية كما هي فلم يأت احد حتى الآن بذلك.​ 
ملاحظة وتنويه :
أرجو من كافة الأعضاء مراعاة الإلتزام بما ورد بشروط وقوانين الملتقى
وسوف تحذف كافة المشاركات التي تحمل بين طياتها همزا ولمزا .. 
وكلمات نابية تخدش الأداب العامة للتحاور والخطاب . ​ 
لقد تركت بعض المشاركات للتعرف على نوعية الخطاب لدى البعض 
لأن الحذف قد لايجدي فتعاد الكرة ..ولكن يحدوني الأمل 
ان تتوقف هذه الإتهامات والكلمات النابية. 

ان مخالفة الشروط يؤدي إلى الإيقاف .. 
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.​


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> وحاليا الان يتم تدريسه وشرحه فى جامعات اوربا


للمرة الثالثة أسألك عن اسم الجامعة التي تدرس بها هذه المحركات واسم المقررات الدراسية التي تدرس المحركات من خلالها، وأتمنى أن تجيب هذه المرة!!


----------



## هارون الرشيد (1 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> للمرة الثالثة أسألك عن اسم الجامعة التي تدرس بها هذه المحركات واسم المقررات الدراسية التي تدرس المحركات من خلالها، وأتمنى أن تجيب هذه المرة!!



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الفاضل 

الموضوع برمته يرتبط بالهيمنة الامريكية على العالم وهو موضوع وقت , ووقت هيمنة امريكا بدأ ينفذ ,
العالم الان يرزح تحت تاثير ازمة اقتصادية خانقة وهي مستمرة منذ منتصف 2007 
بعض الدول اعلنت افلاسها ( ايزلندا ) ودول اخرى اوروبية دخلت خط الديون التي تؤدي الى افلاس الدولة , اليونان الان وعلى الطريق البرتغال واسبانيا والحبل جرار 

افلاس دول اوروبية غنية اقتصاديا يفتح باب الحديث عن دول العالم الثالث المسحوقة والخاضعة لتاثير الهيمنة الامريكية , وهذه الدول لا يمكنها ان تتبنى شيء او تسجل شيء لا ترضاه امريكا لان مصالح من يهيمن على القرار الامريكي منذ قرن من الزمان تتعارض مع الطاقة المجانية  وهذا حقيقة واقعية فرأس المال لا يعرف سوى الربح دون النظر للنتائج الاجتماعية والاخلاقية الماحقة للدول والمجتمعات 
هل تعلم انه اكثر واكثر من 120 دولة مسحوقة تتلقى المساعدات الامريكية وقرارها السياسي رهين هذه المساعدات 
العالم الان تحت تاثير الجوع والفقر وهما محفزان كبيران لدول من هنا وهناك للافلات من طوق امريكا المدمر وربما بضع سنوات سيصبح موضوع هذه المحركات وغيرها من التقنيات للطاقة حديث الدول وحكوماتها وجامعاتها قبل افرادها فلكل زمان دولة ورجال ولكل زمان علومه التي تمليها حاجاته 

وربك جل شأنه هو القاهر فوق عباده انظر الى غبار بركان ايزلندا ماذا عمل في اوروبا على مدى عدة ايام فقط 


طبعا لولا وجود هذا العلم وانتشار كتبه وابحاثة عبر النت لما وجدت احدا في المنتدى يحدثك بهذا الموضوع 
فكتب نقولا تسلا وابحاثه وحتى براءات اختراعة هو وغيره ممن بحثوا في هذه المواضيع لم تعد مطموره

واعتقد انك تتفق معي ومع غيري ممن يتحدثون على السنة الكثير من استاتذة الجامعات المتخصصين يتحدثون عن بحر الطاقة العالمي وعن عدم استغلاله من الدول عالميا والسبب معروف 


ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك , وخلينا حلوين مع بعض وننظر لقطرات الماء الموجودة في قاع الكاسة :75::7::56:

وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## zamalkawi (1 مايو 2010)

أخي هارون الرشيد
مشاركتك ليس لها علاقة بسؤالي بتاتا !!
الأخ فجر الصباح يقول أن أحد المحركات دائمة الحركة، وتحديدا محرك محرك معمر يلديز يتم تدريسه في الجانعات الأوروبية وتحديدا الألمانية، ولكنه يرفض إخبارنا بأسماء هذه الجامعات
ولازلت أنتظر ردا منه على سؤالي عن أسماء هذه الجامعات، وأسماء المقررات الدراسية التي تدرس هذا المحركات من خلالها


----------



## هارون الرشيد (1 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي هارون الرشيد
> مشاركتك ليس لها علاقة بسؤالي بتاتا !!
> الأخ فجر الصباح يقول أن أحد المحركات دائمة الحركة، وتحديدا محرك محرك معمر يلديز يتم تدريسه في الجانعات الأوروبية وتحديدا الألمانية، ولكنه يرفض إخبارنا بأسماء هذه الجامعات
> ولازلت أنتظر ردا منه على سؤالي عن أسماء هذه الجامعات، وأسماء المقررات الدراسية التي تدرس هذا المحركات من خلالها





الاخ الفاضل zamalkawi 
فضول الاسئلة والبحث حول هذا المحرك التلقائي موجود على السنة الطلبة في مختلف الجامعات في العالم واجابات المدرسين لهم لاتقطع الشك باليقين ولا تغلق الباب امام البحث , قد لا يكون الموضوع على شكل مناهج تدرس ولكن بابه ليس مغلق والفضول يثير الكثيرين حوله طلبه وعلماء وحت اناس هواة مثل حالاتي 


قد تكون اجابة اخونا فجر الصبح خاضعة لتاثير التعاطف الشديد مع المحرك وقد يكون هناك جامعات فيهما من المناهج ما يحرك ويثير الفضول حول هذه المسألة , لكن اصرارك ربما يتجاوز حدود التعاطف , ودائما اناء العلم يتسع ومناهج الجامعات تتغير لتواكب الاتساع وايضا الان قلما يخلو بحث او مؤتمر حول الطاقة ومصادرها بتعريجة ولو بسيطة وعابرة في النقاش حول الموضوع :75:


مع الشكر 

​


----------



## zamalkawi (1 مايو 2010)

ها هي مشاركات الأخ فجر الصباح


fagrelsabah قال:


> هذا نموذج بسيط
> وتم انتاجه فعلا من مغانط النيودينيوم بقدرة 300 حصلن فى انجلترا
> 
> وقد تم الكثير من تلك المحركات الدائمة الحركة واخرها براءة الاختراع اللتى تم اعطاءها للمهندس التركى معمر
> ...


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144763-2.html#post1611152






fagrelsabah قال:


> اعتقد ان الاختراعات العلمية والمثبتة دوليا لايمكن رفضها
> 
> فاتعجب من قبول دول العالم المتقدم لتلك التكنولوجيا ورعايتها لها
> ولم يقوم بقول انها مستحيلة فالمحرك يعمل بدون مصدر خارجى وحاصل على براءة اختراع من المانيا
> ...


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t192095-4.html#post1618310





fagrelsabah قال:


> وحاليا الان يتم تدريسه وشرحه فى جامعات اوربا
> 
> ولم يقولوا انه مرفوض او يجب حذف هذا المحرك
> 
> ...


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195194-4.html#post1626650



والآن بعد كل هذه المشاركات، ألم يذكر الأخ فجر الصباح أمر تدريس المحرك في جامعات أوروبا بصورة قاطعة؟ هل كلامه يحتمل اللبس؟ وعند سؤاله عن أسماء هذه الجامعات يتهرب كعادته
للأسف لا احب أن أتهمه بالتهرب، ولكنه بتجاهل الإجابة يثبت هذا الأمر، وهذا ليس السؤال الوحيد الذي يتهرب من الإجابة عليه


----------



## A3sh (1 مايو 2010)

يا أخ زملكاوي ليس لديه أجابات ع اوهامه و ليس لديه أثبات علمي ع أوهامه
لأن المحرك الدائم هو وهم


----------



## هارون الرشيد (1 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> ها هي مشاركات الأخ فجر الصباح
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هذه واحدة ممن يهتم بذلك :7:
http://www.lhup.edu/​


----------



## zamalkawi (1 مايو 2010)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> هذه واحدة ممن يهتم بذلك :7:
> http://www.lhup.edu/​


أولا: هذه الجامعة في أمريكا، وفجر الصباح ذكر أوروبا
ثانيا: يمكنني وضع آلاف المواقع الالكترونية لجامعات وأقول عنها ما أشاء، لذا لم أسأل فقط عن الجامعات وإنما المقررات الدراسية التي تدرس هذه الأشياء
ثالثا: دخلت على موقع هذه الجامعة، وبحثت فيه، رغم أن المفترض أن المدعي هو من يبحث ويضع النتائج جاهزة، فوجدت أن هذه الجامعة لا يوجد بها دراسة للهندسة، بينما توجد دراسة فيزياء، ومن يريد الحصول على شهادة في الهندسة يمكنه دراسة 3 سنوات بهذه الجامعة، ثم يدرس سنتين في جامعة أخرى متعاونة معها

والأن بعد أن ضاع وقتي في محاولة البحث في موقع هذه الجامعة، أتوقع أن من يزعم أن هذه الاشياء التي يتدعيها فجر الصباح تدرس في جامعة، فعليه أن يأتي باسم الجامعة، واسم المقرر الدراسي أو اسم البروفيسور الذي يدرس هذه الأشياء


----------



## هارون الرشيد (1 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أولا: هذه الجامعة في أمريكا، وفجر الصباح ذكر أوروبا
> ثانيا: يمكنني وضع آلاف المواقع الالكترونية لجامعات وأقول عنها ما أشاء، لذا لم أسأل فقط عن الجامعات وإنما المقررات الدراسية التي تدرس هذه الأشياء
> ثالثا: دخلت على موقع هذه الجامعة، وبحثت فيه، رغم أن المفترض أن المدعي هو من يبحث ويضع النتائج جاهزة، فوجدت أن هذه الجامعة لا يوجد بها دراسة للهندسة، بينما توجد دراسة فيزياء، ومن يريد الحصول على شهادة في الهندسة يمكنه دراسة 3 سنوات بهذه الجامعة، ثم يدرس سنتين في جامعة أخرى متعاونة معها
> 
> والأن بعد أن ضاع وقتي في محاولة البحث في موقع هذه الجامعة، أتوقع أن من يزعم أن هذه الاشياء التي يتدعيها فجر الصباح تدرس في جامعة، فعليه أن يأتي باسم الجامعة، واسم المقرر الدراسي أو اسم البروفيسور الذي يدرس هذه الأشياء




معذرة على اضاعة وقتك اخي 

الموضوع ما بده جامعات ولا مناهج , لانه بالاصل تسلية وقت الفراغ نتج عنها ما نتج , فأنطوان لافوازييه كان محاميا واهتم بالكيمياء بس كان معاه فلوس وهذا ما اود قوله هنا ان غالبية العلماء المبدعين هم هواه ربما ساهم غناهم بايجاد فراغ كبير نجمت عنه هذه النظريات والقوانين التي دوختنا بالنقاش :60::58::18::73:
يحكى ان احد الطلاب كان يجلس في الفصل بالجامعة ودخل استاذ الرياضيات للمحاضرة وغط الطالب في النوم طيلة فترة المحاضرة واستيقظ ليجد على السبورة مسألتين فنقلهما على دفتره ظنا منه انها واجب ومطلوب حله
المهم الطالب بحث على مصادر الحل في المكتبة وفي كتبه وهنا وهناك حتى وجد حلا لاحداها
واستغرقت العملية عدة ايام من البحث والنشاط حتى وصل للنتيجة التي فرح بها بعد التعب
وفي المحاضرة التالية حضر المدرس واعطى المحاضرة ولم يطلب من الطلاب شيء
وبعد انتهاء المحاضرة سال الطالب الدكتور يا دكتور الواجب اللي طلبته منا الا تريد حله فقال الدكتور لم اطلب واجبا فاراه الطالب المسألتين فضحك الدكتور وقال للطالب هاتان مسألتان من المسائل العصية والتي تبحث عن حلول في الرياضيات فقال الطالب لقد حللت احداها :58:

وكانت النتيجة ان نوم الطالب هو ما دفعه لحل المسألة التي لو كان صاحيا لما اهتم بنقلها الى دفتره :10:

لذلك لا احد يستغرب لو خرج علينا شاعرا او اديبا بكسر لهذا القانون الذي وضعه محامي :16: فالعلم يحتمل ان يكون العالم انسانا عاديا وليس متخصصا 

:56::56::56:​


----------



## hazem101 (1 مايو 2010)

تحياتي

حقيقة لا أدري كيف أبدأ ! يعني يا مشرفين لا أدري كيف تسمحون بهذه المهزله الحاصله في منتداكم ! كنت أظنها فقط في منتدى الألكترونيات و قد كتبت موضوعا عنها http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179846.html وقد بدأ المنتدى بالتحسن بفضل بعض الأعضاء "المهندسين" و بجهود المشرفين ك عزت البارودي و ماجد عباس محمد.

أخ محمد باشراحيل, أولا أحييك على مجهودك بالإشراف, لكن عزيزي يبدو أن أدبك يجعلك تخجل من أن تسمي الأشياء بمسمياتها.

بعض الأعضاء هنا لا ينطبق عليهم سوى كلمة (.......) الذين يعانون من نسبة ذكاء منخفضه عن المعدل العام لا يخجلون من الكذب ولا من نشر أكاذيبهم و جهلهم بكل عين وقحه بل ولا أدري من أين يأتون بهذه الوقاحه بالتحدي فقط بالكلام و بدون أي معادله رياضيه ! بس شاطرين في تحريك العواطف الدينيه فتجد معظم مداخلاتهم <جزاك الله خيرا , القانون ليس اله و الخ> و يقلبون المحاوره العلميه الى خطبه دينيه كي يخجل الواحد من تكذيبهم !
يعني كذب و جهل و غباء و إستغلال الدين !

ليس لي فتره طويله في منتداكم لكني لاحظت أسماء ك زملكاوي و د.حسين و الكثير غيرهم ممن أرى أن لهم قاعده علميه صحيحه يستندون في الحديث عليها, لذلك و صدقني بعد فتره سيبتعدون عن هذا المنتدى إن بقي يعج بهذه المواضيع التافهه و لن يبقى فيه غير الصنف الذي ينشر الدجل والترهات.

إقتراحي أن تمحى كل المواضيع التافهه بل ويحذر الأعضاء من نشر الأكاذيب و تمحى عضويتهم إن عادوها. هنالك فرق كبير بين الجاهل الذي لا يعلم و يسأل ليتعلم و بين الجاهل الذي يريد أن ينشر الجهل و الدجل.

الكلمة الأخيره وهي كما تعلمون أن الجهد الفردي لا يمكن نجاحه في قاموس المهندس, لذلك أقترح إنشاء موضوع يشرح فيه بإسهاب عن الطاقه و يقسم كالتالي:
ماهية الطاقه
شرح وافي و مسهب عن قوانين الثيرموديناميك
شرح عن بعض فوانين الكوانتم فيزيكس
شرح عن المتجهات وبالخصوص عن ال TENSOR
شرح عن قوانين الكهرباء و خصوصا دارة ستانلي اللي ذبحونا فيها لاستخدامها نبضه مربعه و للعلم أن هذا النوع من الدوائر من أسخف ما يمكن تصميمه لمهندس الاكترونيات
شرح عن الكهرومغناطيسيه و عن الجاذبيه لأن الكثيرين للمصيبه يظنون أنهما نفس الشيء !
شرح عن الكيمياء بشكل عام بما يخص التفاعلات
شرح عن علم الميكانيكا

لاأدري إن فاتني شيء, لكني على استعداد على أن أشارك بكتابة أي موضوع <عدا الكيمياء والميكانيكا> بشكل وافي و مسهب.

أرجو أن لا يفهم من مداخلتي أنها شتيمه للبعض مع أنها أقل وصف يصفون به, هي الحقيقه من شاء أن يراها فليراها.

تحياتي


----------



## هارون الرشيد (2 مايو 2010)

الاخ حازم
لن اقتبس من مشاركتك شيء لان بعض محتواها اخترت ان تعبر به عن نفسك وحقيقة هذا المستوى من الخطاب لا ارضاه لنفسي 

ساقول لك اشياء عن نفسي

انا خريج حقوق وفهمي للفيزياء مثل فهم جدي رحمه الله للشعر الصيني , والقوانين والنظريات الفيزيائية التي تحرص على حفظها واظهار انك تحفظها كمهندس لا اعرف كيف تعمل , لكني بحمد الله حركتني التجربة والخطأ واستخدامي لعقلي في التعاطي مع الاشياء من حولي 
فتعلمت ان اقوم بتمديدات الكهرباء والمياه و وغيرها واستهوتني فكرة الحصول على الشيء باقل كلفة ممكنة
اقوم الان بشراء ادوات مختبر بسيط لتجارب اظن انها ستكون مفيدة لي منها عمل سخان شمسي باقل كلفة ممكنة وبادوات بسيطة جدا وايضا فكرة تسخين الماء باستخدام الغاز للاستفادة القصوى من الحرارة الناجمة عن الاحتراق وايضا صناعة مروحة ربما بادوات لا تخطر على بالك لتوليد الطاقة من الرياح وهذه التجارب كما اراها بخيالي فهي متوافقة مع منطق تفكيري ونجاحها ممكن وبنتائج ايجابية كبيرة
ولدي مخطط لعمل محرك لكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة وقد لا يكون كسرا بالمعنى الحقيقي ولكن الامر يعتمد على مصدر تشغيل ابتدائي يساهم برفع قدرة المجال المغناطيسي لتوليد الحركة المطلوبة فقط ينقصي كمية المغانط اللازمة لذلك وان شاء الله احصل عليها قريبا 
ايضا موضوع تفكيك الماء لدي الان الكثير من ادواته وان شاء الله اصل لنتائج طيبة فقط الموضوع يحتاج لتجريب لدوائر الرنين للوصول لدائرة مناسبة تخرج اقل حرارة ممكنة اثناء عملية الفصل 
وادعو الله ان ياتي يوم اضع فيها بعضا من نتائج هذا الشعر والادب والفلسفة هنا
ذات يوم كان لي منتدىوكان من اكبر المنتديات العلمية العربية وحمل افكارا رائدة في البحث العلمي وكنت اظن انه ربما يكون مفيدا في ايصال العلوم لمن يريدها لكن عندما تذكرت سقوط العراق رغم حرصه على العلوم والبحث والتصنيع تيقنت ان الامر مختلف وان النهوض لا يحتاج كل هذه العلوم ولا غيرها فقط يحتاج ان نكون مسلمين بما تحملة الكلمة من معاني والباقي امر الله سبحانه وتعالى لنا .

يا اخ حازم 
ويبقى عز امتنا بدينها وتبقى الامم الاخلاق ويبقى النقاش بالحسنى 



هذا ما لدي من شعر وادب واسلوب ديني كما تراه انت وغيرك , وما يحركني في هذا هو الرغبة بجعل حياتي افضل . ولا يهمني ان يقول احد ان هذا دجل وشعوذة وجهل وتخلف , ما يهمني انني استخدم عقلي والنجاح والتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى , 
ولكن ماذا لديك انت ايها المهندس المتخصص المتمكن من قوانين الفيزياء ؟
وفقك الله لكل خير

​


----------



## د حسين (2 مايو 2010)

*الى السيد هارون الرشيد*



هارون الرشيد قال:


> انا خريج حقوق وفهمي للفيزياء مثل فهم جدي رحمه الله للشعر الصيني , والقوانين والنظريات الفيزيائية التي تحرص على حفظها واظهار انك تحفظها كمهندس لا اعرف كيف تعمل , ​


 تحية يا أستاذ هارون 
شكرا لصراحتك وهذا يسهل النقاش.....وهل كانت الشهادة الثانوية علمي أم أدبي ؟؟؟
فاذا كانت ثانويتك أدبي أو اذا كنت غير مهتم بالعلمي فأنصحك بمطالعة القليل عن الفيزياء قبل ان تخوض هذه الحوارات وشكرا​


----------



## هارون الرشيد (2 مايو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية يا أستاذ هارون
> شكرا لصراحتك وهذا يسهل النقاش.....وهل كانت الشهادة الثانوية علمي أم أدبي ؟؟؟
> فاذا كانت ثانويتك أدبي أو اذا كنت غير مهتم بالعلمي فأنصحك بمطالعة القليل عن الفيزياء قبل ان تخوض هذه الحوارات وشكرا​



اهلا د حسين
الموضوع ليس موضوع شهادة علما ان الثانوية العامة علمي
وكانت لي تجارب رائعة حول صناعة راديو بسيط ايام كنت في الصف السابع وادوات اخرى( جرس كهربائي محرك من المسجل التالف وغيرها من تجارب بسيطة ...) مثلا اعرف استعمال ادوات القياس المختلفة لكن لم يخطر ببالي معرفة ما هي القوانين التي تنتظم عليها
العلم صحيح يحتاج لاساسيات لفهم مالذي يحدث لكن الفضول الغبي كما اسمية هو الذي يقود لنتائج دائما مذهلة صحيح قد يكون الامر متعبا في كثرة التجارب والاخطاء لكن دائما متعة التجربة موجودة 

اما النقاش فهو يحتاج دائما ودائما لكل القيم والاخلاق لكي ينضج ويحقق نتائج ايجابية اما من ظن نفسه انه هو المهندس هو الذي درس العلم ومكانه التصميم النظري خلف المكتب وشوفيني وشوفي طولي وكيرشوف قال ونيوتن كح والقوانين والنظريات انتهى امرها ولا تقبل النقاش فهذا هو الجهل بعينة الشطارة هو ان تقول ماذا انتجت بعد هذا العلم ؟ وبماذا افدت نفسك قبل مجتمعك من علمك؟ لا ما درست وانتهى الموضوع 

وهذه الحوارات( حوارات البحث العلمي ) يا دكتور حسين لم تكن على مر العصور مقصورة على المتخصصين الذين درسوا الامر نظري وانتهى بهم الامر الى زواج واولاد ودخل مناسب لاعاشتهم وتنظير هنا وهناك والموضوع مخالف لهذا ولا يقبله قانون ذاك , فالعلم والانتاج يحتاجان تضحيات ووقت وجهد وتقبل حقيقة ان العلم ما زال يتسع وان الابداع ارتبط بالامل المعقود دوما على ان هناك شيء جديد ومثير ويستحق التجربة لان الحقيقة لدينا ليست كاملة والامر نسبي فعلمنا قليل من القليل الذي اتانا اياه الله سبحانه وتعالى 



صدقني انه لدي الكثير من الاسئلة التي هي بمنظور من تخصص غبية وليست ذات قيمة لكن خشية سماع اجابات محبطة فاني لا سأل عنها وافضل ان ابحث عن اجاباتها في الكتب بنفسي ودائما غباؤها اجده مفيدا ومثيرا في النتائج التي احصل عليها 

وموضوع المحرك الدائم الذي هو سبب كل هذا البلاء في النقاش اضافة لاسباب هيمنة اقتصادية ربما ما زال التقصير في شرح كيف يحدث هذا وما هي معادلاته التي تكسر ما كان من لافوازييه ؟ واعتقد ان هذا من اسباب عدم تسجيل براءات اختراعه رغم كثرة تجاربه فابحاث نقولا تسلا وغيره من علماء عكس السير لم تاخذ حقها من البحث والتجريب بعد ودائما باب العلم مفتوح لكل الافكار الغبية . 

وبهذا اكون قد اوضحت ما لدي من تفكير غبي واسأل الله ان يكون مفيدا لي ولغيرى لعل وعسى ان تنضج حوارتنا وترقى لمستوى يحقق نتائج مفيدة 

وفقكم الله لكل خير​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 مايو 2010)

ارجو ان يكون الحوار ضمن الجدال المستحب والتخاطب الحسن
وعدم إستخدام الألفاظ النابية 
وقد تم حذف إحدى الكلمات التي وردت في مشاركة العضو hazem101

يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى 
{ادْعُ إِلِى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُم بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ }النحل125

ويقول ايضا :
{وَقُل لِّعِبَادِي يَقُولُواْ الَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنزَغُ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلإِنْسَانِ عَدُوّاً مُّبِيناً }الإسراء53

إن الإلتزام بما ورد في الآيتين إنما هو باب لإكتساب الحسنات ..

وفق الله الجميع.​


----------



## hazem101 (2 مايو 2010)

أخ هارون:​ أولا العلوم ليست بالبساطه التي تتصورها و يتصورها غيرك, هنلك فرق بين كبير جدا بين واحد يريد أن يثبت عدم صحة قانون فيزيائي مثبت و قد يقضي عمره كله فيه بدون نتيجه و بين واحد يحب أن يعمل تجارب في بيته للتسليه بدون أي أساس يعتمد عليها, يعني على البركه و شو ما تكون النتيجه أنا راضي.​ هذا اللام كان صحيحا <نوعا ما> في الماضي قبل أن تكتشف القوانين, أما الأن فهو مجرد عبث لا أكثر.​ مثلا: لو أنك رحت و سخنت ماء و بطريقه ما قللت أو زادت نواتج التفاعل, فأنت لم تعرف ذلك ولن تعرف ذلك لأنك أصلا لم تخطط لذلك لعدم وجود أساس علمي لديك, فإن كان هدف التجربه هو فقط للتجربه, فهذا هو العبث بعينه.​ سألت عن فائده تمكن المهندس من قوانين الفيزياء و ماذا يعمل ها؟​ البارحه السبت نشرت في المجله العلميه تجربه في جامعة كاليفورنيا في مختبر بريكلي لاثبات نجاح ماده جديده اسمها (PY5Me2)Mo-oxo تكون بديلا رأخص بحوالي 70% عن البلاتينيوم المستخدم في خلايا الهيدروجين, هل تظن أن أكتشاف و تصميم هذه الماده كان عن طريق التجربه و الخطأ؟ بل كان على أساس دراسه مطوله عن تكوينها الذري و عن كيفية خواصها الكهربائيه التي تؤهلها للتعامل في خلية الهيدروجين لفصل الماء.​ هذا الذي يعمله المهندس المتمكن من قوانين الفيزياء, دراسه ثم فهم ثم تخطيط ثم تصميم عملي​ ليست المشكله لدي في الهاوي الذي يعمل التجارب, بالعكس فلربما تحببه في التعلم والإستفاده, لكن يجب أن يكون الفرق واضحا بين الإثنين.​ كل ما حولك في هذا الكون هم مكتوب بلغة واحده وهي الرياضيات و التي بدورها تحكم باقي العلوم, فإن لم يكن لديك أساس أو حتى فكر يعتمد على المنطق على الأقل فلن تكون هنلك نتيجه أبدا​ أتمنى لك التوفيق و الإستفاده

​ أخ محمد باشراحيل:​ قد لا توافقني في أسلوبي و أنا اقدر ذلك, لكني بدوري أرفض أسلوبك المتسامح جدا, الأية الكريمه التي أوردتها لا أرى أنها تنطبق هنا, فنحن لسنا هنا لدعوتهم للهداية, بل لا أدري كيف يمكن التسامح مع أحد يدعو بإصرار على نشر الجهل و الترهات؟ أنت وغيرك من المتعلمين لن يصيبككم شيء من جهلهم, لكن ماذا عن الهواة الذين ستعجبهم أفكارهم و سيخسرون وقتهم و أموالهم في غير مكانه بدل أن نأخذ بيدهم و نساعدهم على معرفة الصواب, هذا هو الحرام في نظري​ تحياتي​


----------



## هارون الرشيد (2 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل حازم
انا سألتك انت ماذا انتجت بعلمك اما الغرب فنحن جميعا نعرفه ونعرف علومه وابحاثه ومختبراته وتجاربه ( لاحظ انت قلت تجربة ومعناه تحتمل اجابتين ( نجاح او فشل ) وعلماء الغرب يقولون هذا تجارب ناجحة وتجارب فاشلة ) فماذا عنك وعن مختبراتك وتجاربك في التصميم والتطوير يا مهندسنا العزيز ؟ 
اما موضوع حديثك عن المنطق فالمنطق ليس من الفيزياء ولا من الرياضيات وهو يتصل بعلوم اخرى اعتبرها البعض هنا شتيمة وتوجه بها لمن خالفه 

لاحظ ان الدواء اكتشفه الانسان بالتجربة والخطأ وما زال يقوم على التجربة والخطأ , برغم ان هناك اشياء اخرى كثيرة الهمها الخالق جل شأنه لمخلوقاته بالفطرة 
قبل اشهر كانت حمى انفلونزا الخنازير وهاج العالم بالحديث عن لقاح الشفاء والان انظر لحجم الانتقاد لهذا اللقاح بعد انتهت حالة الهيجان العالمي التي ربح فيها من ربح من الشركات وتضاعف فيها الدين العام لدول عديدة :85:


وما ينطبق على الدواء ينطبق على العلوم فالقانون الذي تتمترس خلفه بانه حقيقة اكتشفه هاو للكيمياء وغيره الكثير واعتقد ان هذا الزمان يجد فيه الهواة فرصة لابراز مواهبهم اكثر من العصور السابقة حيث ان الكتب والعلوم و والتقنيات والادوات متاحة الان اكثر في ظل تقاعس الكثير من المختصصين رغم الخيال الخصب للرياضيات 
والهواة اخي لا يعني انهم جاهلون وهنا اتحدث عن نفسي قياسا بل حريصون على ان يبدعوا ويفهوا ويحللوا لان ما يبحثون عنه يبحثون بعقولهم عن اتقان الاشياء التي يهوون لانه يحركهم المنطق التي تحدثت انت عنه 

كلنا يتفق معك بان الرياضيات هي قائد العلوم وهذا يعني ان الخيال العلمي هو ما يحرك طموح الانسان لاكتشاف اشياء جديدة وطالما قلنا الرياضيات فان الحقائق العلمية للقوانين نسبية لان خيال الرياضيات ما زال يتسع لما بعد وبعد النانو وابعد 



اغرب شيء في مشاركات بعض منتقدي المحرك التلقائي هو تنصيبهم لانفسهم مدافعين عن اموال ووقت الاخرين رغم ان العلم والبحث العلمي لا يقومان الا على صرف الاموال والاستمتاع بالتجارب :7:, ماذا لوعلمنا ان الانفاق السنوي على البحث العلمي في الكيان الصهيوني يتجاوز 900 دولار للفرد الواحد :56: وارقام عالمنا العربي بكل اسف مخجلة جدا جدا فهي لا تتجاوز كمعدل 4 دولار للفرد

اتمنى منك ان تجيبني ماذا انتج المهندس حازم بعد ان تخرج ؟


وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## hazem101 (2 مايو 2010)

أخ هارون:
لكي يكون النقاش فعالا عليك انتقاد الفكره وليس صاحبها, لكن عموما طالما أنك سألت فلقد عملت كباحث مع مجموعه من الباحثين في Bell Labs في نيوجيرسي و بالتعاون مع Fujitsu عام 2005 على تطوير و تحسين ال Heterojunction bipolar transistors ما يختصر بال HEMT
فيمكنك يا عزيزي ببساطه أن تزورهم أو أن تتصل بهم هاتفيا لتسألهم عني : Dr. Hazem Ibrahim
لا أدري هل أنتهينا من مسألة قياس أنفسنا؟

لن أسألك عما أنتجته أنت أو غيرك فأنا لا أرى أن هذا أسلوب له أي فائدة في النقاش, الفائدة فقط في طرح الفكره الصحيحه.

عموما, أتمنى لك التوفيق في التعلم أولا ثم التطبيق على منهج ليكون هناك فائده.

كلمه أخيره:-
تطوير العلوم من أصعب ما يمكن تخيله, ليست ببساطه أن تغلي كميه من الماء, بل تأخذ سنوات و سنوات من البحث المضني والصعب للوصول الى نتيجه, هذا عدا عن المجهود الجماعي الجبار المفروض تواجده والإمكانيت الماليه.

أن يكون لك حلم فهذا شيء جميل, لكن لا تخلط أحلام اليقظه بالواقع الذي يتطلب جهد كبير للنجاح والمثابره عليه.
وتأكد أن الحل السهل والبسيط هو دائما الحل الخطأ

تحياتي


----------



## م.عماد ك (2 مايو 2010)

سأتولى منبرا والعلم والدين لا ينفصلان وإني لأعلم مسبقا أن حديثي لن يرضي البعض لأننا في منتدى الطاقة الحرة وأنا منهم ....الطاقة الحركية ذوات الأوان وليس الطاقة الروحية لا لون لها سوى الإحساس...
(ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لأنفضوا من حولك)
أتعلم ما الذي منع إبليس من السجود لآدم ؟ هو السبب نفسه الذي طُرد به
من رحمة الله إلى يوم الدين واستحق بها لعنة رب العالمين! ليس قوانين الفيزياء ولا الرياضيات أو الكيمياء أو الخيمياء الوضعية المكتشفة والمتطورة من عالم لأخر ومن جيل لجيل كالذي حدث للطالب المسلم في السويد بأن عكس قانون رياضي يدرس من زمن طويل أثبت خطأه (ليس موضوعي) كل هذا طرد بسبب الكبر .....نعم إنه الكبر! 
الكبر آفة كل فضيلة وأساس كل مهلكة. والمتكبرون أصناف وألوان، لكن لهم رائحة واحدة..
رائحة غير طيبة، قلما يقبلهم أحد،ولا يقبلهم إلا مثلهم وهم بأنفسهم متناقضون ، وقلما يحترمهم أحد، فهم ليسوا
أهلاً لاحترام ولا تقدير.
أعاذنا الله وإياكم منها

أخي الذي ظن بنفسه الكمال وغيره بهائم !!!
إن منشأ الكبر هو استحقار الغير وازدراؤه واستصغاره 
لهذا شرح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الكبر في قوله «هو بطر الحق وغمط الناس» ووجه آخر فالكبر والعز والعظمة والجبروت لا تليق إلا بملك السموات والأرض الذي كل يوم هو في شأن فكيف إذاً يليق بالمخلوق الحقير الضعيف ان يتكبر وهو أصله نطفة حقيرة قذرة.هذا والدعوة في كتاب الله للقراءة تعتبر دعوة كما قال بعضهم دعوة إلى العلم ودعوة إلى المعرفة ودعوة إلى البحث والنظر ودعوة إلى الحق واليقين ومعنى ذلك أن الإسلام منذ اللحظة الأولى حض على العلم وأشاد بالمعرفة ، والقرآن الكريم حافل بالآيات التي تدعوا إلى البحث والنظر ، واكتشاف نواميس الكون وكنوز الأرض ،يقول الحق جل وعلا "قل انظروا ماذا في السموات والأرض" " قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف بدأ الخلق ثم الله ينشأ النشأة الآخرة إن الله على كل شيء قدير " .
(كذلك لتعلم أن العلم درجات وإعلم أن لم تؤتى ما أوتي به غيرك فلا تستحقرن عباده وكن لله شكرا وإنصح )
هذا والعلم المشاد به لا يقتصر على العلوم الشرعية بل يشمل كل العلوم التي تحتاجها الأمة ، وقد اتفق الفقهاء على أن كل العلوم التي تفيد الأمة طلبها فرض كفاية بما في ذلك العلوم الشرعية ، وقصر فضل العلم على العلوم الشرعية دون سواها سبب أدى ويؤدي إلى تأخر الأمة عن ركب الحضارة والتقدم ، ولا يمكن للمسلمين أن يصيروا خير أمة أخرجت للناس كما قال بعض العلماء إلا إذا تفوقوا على سائر الأمم في اتجاهين وفي آن واحد معا :

الأول : هو الاتجاه القيمي الأخلاقي ، بمعنى أن يكونوا مثالا يحتذي في معاملاتهم وفي سلوكياتهم وما يتمسكون به ويدعون إليه من قيم رفيعة وأخلاق سامية .

الثاني : فيتمثل في تفوقهم في امتلاك أسباب القوة بمختلف انواعها وأشكالها ؛ القوة الاقتصادية والسياسة والفكرية والعسكرية والعلمية ، وهذا يعني أن يطورا وباستمرار معارفهم وعلومهم في شتى المجالات الآنف ذكرها ...هذا للجماعة ولكل إمرء ما إستطاع بجهده الفردي _( سؤالي لك ماذا قدمت كما سألك الأخ هارون الرشيد حتى تستعلي على الغير)_

يقول الرسول صلى الله وعليه وسلم " المؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف" 
وبالتأكيد لا يقصد عليه السلام ذلك المفهوم الضيق للقوة بل يقصد القوة بكل جوانبها وأشكالها ، القوة في البدن والروح والإرادة والعقل والعلم " .

ومما ينبغي أن تعرفه أخي الكريم أن أهم عامل يساعد عل التحصيل العلمي الجيد والنافع 
تقوى الله سبحانه
قال تعالى :" واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله " وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من عمل بما علم أورثه الله علم ما لم يعلم " .
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أخي لا تغتر بعلمك ومعرفتك أو بقوتك ولا تسخرها في التجبر على الناس وإن نقص علمهم,قد يكونوا هم الذين يحملون نفوساً عظيمة متواضعة لله خاشعة له[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ما أدراك؟!قد يكونوا عبادالله المقربون وجنده المخلصون لا يرد عليهم دعاء ولا يخيب لهم رجاء: «إن الله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون».[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]حفظك الله وراعاك[/FONT]


----------



## hazem101 (2 مايو 2010)

أخ عماد:​ في البدايه,خليني أسألك, مين نصبك و بأي حق تتكلم بهذا ا\لأسلوب عن الأخلاق؟​ عليك أن تطبق كلامك على نفسك أولا قبل أن تحاول نصح غيرك, ففاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.​ تفترض أني أظن بنفسي الكمال و أنا لم أقل ذلك أبدا, فلماذا الكذب؟​ كلمة البهائم قد رأى المشرف أنها لا تليق فمسحها فاحترمته ولم أكتبها ثانيه , فبأي حق يجعلك تضعها ثانية يا من تدعو للأخلاق؟​ قلبت المحاوره العلميه الى خطبه دينيه و استخدمت بها الفاظا نابيه مثل < بالمخلوق الحقير الضعيف ان يتكبر وهوأصله نطفة حقيرة قذرة >​  وهذا ما كنت أقصده في أول مداخله لي بأن البعض يستغل الدين وكأنه على كيفه متى أحب أن يستخدمه.​ الأخ هارون جاوبته على سؤاله, فهلا قرأت على الأقل قبل أن تعيد نفس الأسئله؟​ عموما أريد أن أرى رد المشرف على مداخلتك​


----------



## هارون الرشيد (2 مايو 2010)

hazem101 قال:


> أخ هارون:
> لكي يكون النقاش فعالا عليك انتقاد الفكره وليس صاحبها,
> 
> لا أدري هل أنتهينا من مسألة قياس أنفسنا؟
> تحياتي



شكرا د حازم :75:
اتمنى دائما ان يكون النقاش حول الفكرة لان هذا ما يوصل لنتائج ايجابية
لكن بكل اسف تجهيل وتسفيه الاخرين ووصفهم بما وصفت في مشاركة سابقة لك هو ما يخرج النقاش عن الفكرة 

اما موضوع القياس فربما نتفق جميعا على اهميته في تبيان الواقع والتحفيز على تخطيه لما هو افضل
وعلى اي درجة نقف من السلم 
دون تكبر او تعالي او تناقض او تسفيه او انتقاص او حتى رفض للاخر فلا احد يستطيع ان ان يدعي انه علم كل شيء وان العلم انتهى الى علمه فقط 

ونحن امة اعزنا الله بالاسلام فاذا ابتغينا العزة بغيره اذلنا الله
وربما الانبهار بالحضارة الغربية وقيمها والتغريب الفكري والتقليد الاعمى للغرب يفسر حال امتنا الان وواقعها العلمي المتردي

وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## hazem101 (2 مايو 2010)

تحياتي واحترامي لك أخ هارون. لا أدري لماذا يظن البعض أني متكبر و أسفه أراء الأخرين؟! قصدي فقط هو العمل الصحيح و المفيد للجميع و لكني ما زلت أؤيد فكرد عدم وجود الكذابين بيننا.​ ​ عموما أنا أسف إن أعطيتكم فكره غلط أو تسببت في إهانه. لكن على الباحث عن العلم أن يسمي الاشياء بمسمياتها ولا يجامل​


----------



## م.عماد ك (2 مايو 2010)

hazem101 قال:


> أخ عماد:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أخي في الله 
ما قصدت إلا الإصلاح فلا تأخذ كلامي وكأن لي عليك شئ ...كن من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه...


----------



## zamalkawi (2 مايو 2010)

​


هارون الرشيد قال:


> اما من ظن نفسه انه هو المهندس هو الذي درس العلم ومكانه التصميم النظري خلف المكتب وشوفيني وشوفي طولي وكيرشوف قال ونيوتن كح والقوانين والنظريات انتهى امرها ولا تقبل النقاش فهذا هو الجهل بعينة



أعتقد أن الأمر هكذا زاد عن حده، ويتطلب تدخلا من المشرفين
على حد علمي هذا المنتدى اسمه ملتقى "المهندسين" العرب، وليس ملتقى الهواة العرب
ليس معنى هذا أنني ضد وجود هواة الهندسة في الملتقى، ولكن أن يأتي أحد غير المتخصصين ويظن أنه لأنه يستطيع توصيل سلكين ببعضهما في مكانة تسمح له بتقييم المهندسين، ومنهم الحاصلين على أعلى الشهادات، وبل ويتعدى الأمر إلى الإهانة كما في المشاركة المقتبسة، فهذا يستوجب تدخلا من المشرفين ومن الإدارة
من يمرض يذهب إلى الطبيب ويتقبل رأيه، ومن يريد فتوى دينية يذهب إلى عالم دين ويتقبل رأيه، ومن يرغب في استشارة قانونية يذهب إلى محامي ويتقبل رأيه، ومن لا يتقبل رأي هؤلاء يكون متبعا للهوى، فلماذا يأتي كل من هب ودب ليفتي برأيه في الهندسة ويتطاول على من تلقى العلم الهندسي من مصادره الصحيحة
يجب على الإدارة أن تقف موقفا حازما، ففي مشاركات هؤلاء إهانة للعلم الذي تعلمناه
وعلى الإدارة أن تحدد موقفها صراحة: هل تريد المنتدى اسما على مسمى ويكون فعلا منتدى للمهندسين أم تريد أن يتحول إلى منتدى للهواة والنصابين والمشعوذين
أكرر أنا لست ضد الهواة وطلاب العلم، فكلنا طلاب علم، وكلنا نتعلم من بعضنا البعض، وكلنا نعلم أقل القليل، ولكن من سمات طالب العلم احترام من هو أكثر علما
معذرة على هذه المشاركة الجافة، ولكنني لزمت ضبط النفس ومنعت نفسي أكثر من مرة الرد على هؤلاء وأسلوبهم الغير علمي في النقاش وبعدهم عن الموضوعية، ولكن أن يصل الأمر إلى الإهانة فهذا غير مقبول
مرة أخرى أوجه رسالة للإدارة عليكم الاختيار: هل هذا المنتدى للمهندسين في الأساس مع السماح للهواة بالمشاركة وتلقي العلم؟؟، أم أن هذا المنتدى للهواة والمشعوذين بينما المهندسون هم القلة الغرباء فيه؟؟​


----------



## هارون الرشيد (2 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أعتقد أن الأمر هكذا زاد عن حده، ويتطلب تدخلا من المشرفين
> على حد علمي هذا المنتدى اسمه ملتقى "المهندسين" العرب، وليس ملتقى الهواة العرب
> ليس معنى هذا أنني ضد وجود هواة الهندسة في الملتقى، ولكن أن يأتي أحد غير المتخصصين ويظن أنه لأنه يستطيع توصيل سلكين ببعضهما في مكانة تسمح له بتقييم المهندسين، ومنهم الحاصلين على أعلى الشهادات، وبل ويتعدى الأمر إلى الإهانة كما في المشاركة المقتبسة، فهذا يستوجب تدخلا من المشرفين ومن الإدارة
> من يمرض يذهب إلى الطبيب ويتقبل رأيه، ومن يريد فتوى دينية يذهب إلى عالم دين ويتقبل رأيه، ومن يرغب في استشارة قانونية يذهب إلى محامي ويتقبل رأيه، ومن لا يتقبل رأي هؤلاء يكون متبعا للهوى، فلماذا يأتي كل من هب ودب ليفتي برأيه في الهندسة ويتطاول على من تلقى العلم الهندسي من مصادره الصحيحة
> ...




اخي الفاضل لما اقتبست الفقرة مجتزأة فهذه الفقرة تكملة لما قبلها عن النقاش بالحسنى وهي لا تحمل اي معنى للتعميم ؟ واظن انك لا تختلف معي في مضمونها لان الواقع ليس مثالي لكل فئات المجتمع وفي كل العلوم مع احترامي وتقديري لكل صاحب ضمير حي مهما كان تخصصه يعمل بامانة واخلاص واتقان وحرص ويحمل هم امته ويحرص على اعلاء شأنها 

واعتقد انك تتفق معي في انه ما يزال الرجل عالماً..ما دام حريصاً على العلم والتعلم.. - وهذا في كل العلوم - فإن ظنّ أنه قد علم فقد جهل , وهذا هو المقصود في الفقرة


وتاكد اخي انني لم اقصد الاساءة لاحد واعتذر عن اي تفسير غير مقصود لها 
ونحن محاسبون امام الله على اقوالنا
فعبارات مشعوذين ونصابين وكذابين وغيرها التي يسهل على البعض رماية الناس هل تحمل معنى للاحترام ؟
واعتذر عن تطفلي على هذه النقاشات 

وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## zamalkawi (2 مايو 2010)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> واعتذر عن تطفلي على هذه النقاشات ​


​ 
أقبل اعتذارك عن التطفل
وأخبرك أنني لا أقبل التطاول على العلم والمتعلمين ممن كل مؤهلاته أنه يستطيع توصيل سلكين
بينما أرحب بالنقاش العلمي، ولكن ممن يتحاور حوارا علميا حقيقيا أو يرغب بصدق في التعلم
أما من لا يعرف أي شيء عن أي شيء ويتطاول على المهندسين ويسفه آراءهم ويحتقر علمهم، فلا أرحب به إطلاقا، وأتمنى أن تتفق الإدارة معي في هذا


----------



## هارون الرشيد (2 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> ​
> أقبل اعتذارك عن التطفل
> وأخبرك أنني لا أقبل التطاول على العلم والمتعلمين ممن كل مؤهلاته أنه يستطيع توصيل سلكين
> بينما أرحب بالنقاش العلمي، ولكن ممن يتحاور حوارا علميا حقيقيا أو يرغب بصدق في التعلم
> أما من لا يعرف أي شيء عن أي شيء ويتطاول على المهندسين ويسفه آراءهم ويحتقر علمهم، فلا أرحب به إطلاقا، وأتمنى أن تتفق الإدارة معي في هذا



اخ زملكاوي 
انما الامم الاخلاق مابقيت فان ذهبت اخلاقهم ذهبوا
اساليب الطرح الفوقي المتعجرف والمستهزىء بالاخرين للعلم لا تليق بالعلماء فالعماء دائما قدوة الامة باعمالهم واخلاقهم وحس تعبيرهم وتدبيرهم 
وقد ياتي يوم من مؤهلاته توصيل سلكين يكون لهذين السلكين شان في العلم الذي تتحدث عنه فالايام امرها بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى ولكن جهالة الجاهلين تردي بهم وبغيرهم 
واضح ان ازمة النقاش ازمة احترام وقيم واخلاق تدفعها الانا المكتبرة المغرورة الخاوية الجاهلة باداب الحوار والمفتونة بنفسها وعلمها المحدود التي هي عبىء على نفسها و مجتمعاتها من بعدها
وتذكر انه من تواضع لله رفعه
سامحك الله وساترك مجلس انت فيه ترفعا 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
مع اعتذاري من جميع الاخوة الكرام​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 مايو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ارجو ان يكون الحوار ضمن الجدال المستحب والتخاطب الحسن
> 
> وعدم إستخدام الألفاظ النابية
> وقد تم حذف إحدى الكلمات التي وردت في مشاركة العضو hazem101​
> ...


 



hazem101 قال:


> أخ هارون:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​الأخوة المتحاورون المتجادلون 
لقد أدركني النوم وقبل ذلك دخلت الملتقى 
فإذا الأمور بدأت تنحى منحى غير علمي 
بمعنى ان المراء واللدد .. وتوجيه التهم والهمز واللمز قد إستعر..
ياإخوة ليست الأمور تدار هكذا .. لقد وضعت إستطلاعا لمعرفة الأراء 
ووضعت موضوع قصص وتأريخ ماكينات الحركة الدائمة للتبيان ودحض المزاعم 

ومن ناحية علمية .. نحن متعلمون .. ودرسنا الهندسة (البعض وهذا بفضل من الله ومنة)
وبعضنا أكمل دراساته العليا .. وحصل على الماجستير والدكتوراه .. وهذا بفضل من الله ومنته ..
وليس ذلك منا كما قال قارون (إنما أوتيته على علم مني ) 


هلا أوقفتم توجيه التهم والإنتقادات .. دعونا نحاور علميا .. ونقيم الحجة ..
ونحلل الموضوع ونصيغ القرار النهائي في هذا الموضوع..

قد نجمع جميع مواضيع الحركة الدائمة في موضوع واحد
أو نحذفها او نقفلها .. او نتركها ..

بالنسبة للايتين هناك موضوع كتبته عن الجدل والمراء حبذا لو أطلعت عليه أخ حازم 
الجدل والمراء ‏(




1 2 3 4) 

لقد إقترحت كتابة بعض المواضيع العلمية 
أتمنى مساهمتك العلمية بذلك .. 


كما ارجو من الأخو التركيز في كتابة مواضيع علمية جديدة.. وتغيير هذه الروح التي بدا قسم الطاقة البديلة يتسم بها .

إنها دعوة للجميع .. ماذا تركنا للجهل وأهله .. لست ادري !!؟؟ هذا ونحن المتعلمون المثقفون !!!

في حالة إستمرار المناقشات على هذا الحال 
فسوف أحذف المشاركات التي ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع.

تحياتي ...وتصبحون على خير .
​


----------



## zamalkawi (2 مايو 2010)

أخي هارون الرشيد
لطالما كنت حليما مع مدعي العلم
أما التطاول على العلم هو ما لا أقبله
ولقد زاد هذا التطاول عن حده في الآونة الأخيرة
ولكني ويشهد الله أنني لا أتعالى على أحد، وأعتذر إن كنت قد أسأت إليك، ولكني لا أقصد الإساءة أو الاستعلاء
أنا فقط أطلب أن تحترموا العلم
فمن سمات طالب العلم أن يحترم من هو أكثر منه علما
وكما قلت سابقا، كلنا طلاب علم، الفارق هو أن البعض يحتقر العلم والنظريات
والنوع الآخر يطلب نقاشا علميا ويطلب ممن يقول أنه يكسر قانونا فيزيائيا أن يثبت أولا أن القانون لا ينطبق، بعدها نقبل منه أي شيء
أما النوع الأول، فيقول هذه القوانين ليست قرآنا وبالتالي علينا أن قبل أي شيء حتى لو يتعارض مع الفيزياء، ونضرب بعرض الحائط كل ما تعلمناه
ونحن لا نطلب إلا إثبات علمي، أي حوار علمي
على كل حال أنا حقا سعيد بأنك ستترك أي مجلس أنا فيه
وهذا ليس موجها لشخصك
فالنقاش العلمي أرحب به، أما الجدال مع من لا يحترم العلم فقلته أحسن


----------



## zamalkawi (2 مايو 2010)

​


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> [/right]
> في حالة إستمرار المناقشات على هذا الحال
> فسوف أحذف المشاركات التي ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع.
> ​



أخي د.محمد
في هذا الموضوع تحديدا هذا الجدال في صلب الموضوع، فمؤيدي قانون بقائ الطاقة تعبوا من الأسلوب الغير علمي لعرضي القانون
وهذه المناقشات تعكس أساليب الفريقين
وأكرر طلبي بأن توجد رقابة على اتباع الأسلوب العلمي واحترام العلم
دون حذف هذه المواضيع
احترام العلم واتباع الأسلوب العلمي في النقاش
ولا أعتقد أن هذا صعبا​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي د.محمد
> في هذا الموضوع تحديدا هذا الجدال في صلب الموضوع، فمؤيدي قانون بقائ الطاقة تعبوا من الأسلوب الغير علمي لعرضي القانون
> وهذه المناقشات تعكس أساليب الفريقين
> وأكرر طلبي بأن توجد رقابة على اتباع الأسلوب العلمي واحترام العلم
> ...


 
الأخ zamalkawi
إن مهمة الإشراف مهمة تطوعية .. لقد تم إختياري لها ورشحت لها .. وقبلت.
وليس من وراءها إلا طلب الأجر .. ويعلم الله ذلك .. فلست أسعى لمال أو سمعة أو شهرة 
فقد شارفت الستينات .. 
ولكنني من المتعلمين .. وسوف أظل كذلك .. أحتى أوارى تحت الثرى. 

لقد كتبت موضوعا عن الإشراف هموم ومعاناة 




الإشراف .. هموم .. ومعاناة !! ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 

فلن نستطيع كمشرفين متابعة وتحليل الردود ومناقشة الأراء 

ولكن كما ذكرت انت فإن الملتقى للمهندسين ( المتعلمين ) 

فحبذا أقمنا الحجة على الطرف الآخر بالمعادلات ..والمنطق العلمي ..

وحال إكتمال الإستطلاع فسوف نتخذ القرار المناسب. 

أتركك في حفظ الله .​


----------



## zamalkawi (2 مايو 2010)

أشكرك د.محمد على الرد
ووالله أنا مقدر لمجهودك
ولكن المشكلة التي أعاني منها انا وغيري أن هؤلاء لا يمكن إقامة الحجة عليهم لانهم لا يمتلكون الحد الأدنى من العلم ويشككون من الاساس في هذه المعادلات
والطريقة الأخرى هي تجاهل الرد أو تعويم الأمور والتشويش على العلم
البعض يفعل هذا عن جهل والبعض عن غير قصد
ولأن بعض القارئين ليسوا على درجة كافية من العلم فلا يستطيعون تمييز أن هؤلاء أسلوبهم غير علمي وينخدعون في كلامهم
سمة أخرى تميز هؤلاء هي أنهم لا يتمتعون بصفات طالب العلم من الرجوع للحق وواحترام الأكثر علما
فالحفاظ على هذا الملتقى كملتقى علمي وليس ملتقى للدجل يتطلب مجهود كبير
نعلم أنكم تحاولون ونسأل الله أن يعينكم ويوفقكم


----------



## جاسر (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صوت في صالح الرأي الأخيرِ رغم أنني مقتنع تماماً بأن الطاقة لا تأتي من لا شيء , ولكن أرى أن لمثل هذه التوجهات - وان كانت خيالية - فوائد يمكن جنيها , يجب أن نتخطى الواقع والمسلمات العلمية الدنوية لتنفتق لنا الحقائق المغيبة , والمصيبة كل المصيبة أن نستغرق فيها ونترك العمل بأصول العلم المعترف به والمثبت .

القصد أننا عندما نفتح متسعاً لهؤلاء الإخوة ونناقشهم بالأصول الهندسية العلمية , قد تنقدح أفكاراً رائعة يمكن تطبيقها, نعم لتكن هذه المباحث ملهمه , ولم لا؟

الإخوة الرافضين لهم وجهة نظر واضحة وقوية ومنطقية لا يمكن معارضتها , ولكن قد نختلف في طريقة التعاطي مع هذه المباحث الخيالية الحالمة 

ثم نقول للمؤيدين دون قيد أو شرط نحترم رأيكم ولكن هاتوا برهانكم 

.

ثم إن القارئ إذا رأى الإثبات العلمي على بطلان بعض الأوهام ولم يقرأ رداً على هذه الدليل العلمي , سيميز بحول الله
وإلا ما فائدة العقل إذاً ؟
.
.

جزاك الله دكتور محمد ونفع الله بك وأعانك وسددك
وكذا الجميع والله واسع عليم


----------



## hazem101 (3 مايو 2010)

بعد التحيه…​ ​ لا أخفي عليكم شعوري بالإحباط والدهشه من كلام البعض, عزيزي محمد باشرحيل, إن كان رأيك أن ما أفعله هو جدل ومراء فقط لاغير, فلا أدري ما هو المطلوب في هذا المنتدى "الهندسي"​ ما فائدة أن أكتب أي موضوع علمي معقد بما أن المشرفين لا يرون مانعا من أن يأتي إنسان جاهل و يتفلسف بموضوع منتهي ولا يقبل النقاش كقانون حفظ الطاقه, ليس لأنه يريد التعلم بل لأنه يريد أن يضيع وقته و وقتنا.​ إن أتاني مهندس و ناقشني في فكره مهما كانت غريبه وكانت تستند على أساس علمي, فسأكون سعيدا لمناقشته لأنها ستكون بالتأكيد ذات نتيجه.​ أما أن يأتي واحد مو فاهم شي ولا يريد أن يفهم, فهل من المعقول أن يكون المهندس في الموقف الدفاعي أمام عبث وجهل كل من هب ودب؟​ ​ كنت أتوقع أن يكون الهدف هنا هو لدراسة تطوير و تحسين مصادر الطاقه و ليس لفكره عبثيه لا تستند على علم أو منطق كالحصول الطاقة من العدم.​ ​ يبدو أن مكاني ليس هنا, تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع.​ ​ ​ ويظهر أنه كالعاده ……"مفيش فايده"​


----------



## zamalkawi (3 مايو 2010)

جاسر قال:


> القصد أننا عندما نفتح متسعاً لهؤلاء الإخوة ونناقشهم بالأصول الهندسية العلمية , قد تنقدح أفكاراً رائعة يمكن تطبيقها, نعم لتكن هذه المباحث ملهمه , ولم لا؟
> 
> ثم نقول للمؤيدين دون قيد أو شرط نحترم رأيكم ولكن هاتوا برهانكم
> 
> ...



أخي جاسر، يبدو أنك جديد هنا في ساحة الطاقة المتجددة، وجديد على حوارات المحرك الدائم الحركة
ولقد كنت ورديا مثلك في البداية، وظننت أنه ما أن أضع السبب العلمي على خطئهم فسينتهي الأمر

ولكن وجدت عجبا

فلا يوجد تقدير لعلمك
وعندما تذكر لهم قوانين الفيزياء، يقولون لك هذه القوانين ليست آلهة وتحتمل الصواب وتحتمل الخطأ
تقول لهم هذا صحيح ولكنكم أصلا لا تعرفون هذه القوانين، وتريدون صنع أشياء تخالف هذه القوانين وأنتم لم تثبتوا أنها خطأ، يتهموك بجمود الفكر وبأنك تحارب العلم وبأنك عدو التقدم، وبأنك لا تريد للبشرية أن ترتقي، وبأنك متكبر وتظن أنك وحدك العالم والأخرين جهلة

والأسوأ أنه عندما يحاول أحدهم أن يظهر بمظهر العالم، فيضع حقيقة علمية (من خياله طبعا) ليثبت بها صحة كلامه، فتسأله ما مصدره عليها أو ما إثبات هذه المعلومة، تجد إما تجاهل تام، وكأنك لم تسأل أصلا، أو تجد تهكم ومرة أخرى قائمة الاتهامات سالفة الذكر، أو في أفضل الأحوال إجابة ليس لها أي علاقة بالسؤال أو تنم عن جهل شديد

أما القارئ الذي تقول عنه أنه سيميز بقوة العقل، فإذا كان هذا القارئ لا يتمتع بخلفية علمية، فما أسهل أن ينجرف لكلام هؤلاء الذي يدغدغ العواطف، فمن كلام عن البشرية المعذبة إلى خطاب ديني ليس له علاقة بالموضوع إلى كلام عن نظرية المؤامرة ،وكل هذا يجد صدى عند العامة الذين لا يفقهون إلا قليلا، وبالتالي يشوش أعداء قانون بقائ الطاقة على المتعلمين، فلا يستطيع المتعلمون القيام بدورهم التنويري، بل ويتهمون بالتعالي على الآخرين إذا ذكروا أنهم يريدون أن يوصلوا علما حقيقيا وليس وهما

على كل حال أتمنى أن ينصلح الحال والله المستعان


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (3 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> ولكن وجدت عجبا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا من العوام الهواه
ضيعت سنه وانا أبحث في موضوع الطاقه المجانيه وخسارة عدة وأجهزه وتجارب أهلي ملو مني (قلبت البيت ورشه )
بدون أي تقدم وكل التجارب كان الفاقد في الطاقة أكثر من المكتسب الى أن تأكدت ان الطاقة المهدوره تذهب في صورة حراره 
وألف شكر لك زملكاوي ريحتني الله يريحك ويزيدك من فضله وعلمه
والشكر موصول لأخي د محمد باشراحيل رزقنا الله وإياه حسن الختام


----------



## العالم سويل (3 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني جزيتم خير الجزاء على هذا الطرح الموضوعي الجميل في هذا الموضوع لا اعلم تحديدا مع من اكون لكن يسعدني ان اكون على علم في هذا الموضوع تحديدا من اصحاب العلوم و المعارف ونحسبكم جميعا ان شاء الله كذالك
ولكن اخواني خلال تجوالي في المنتديات العربية و الاجنبية لاحظت شيئا وهو ان كل من اتى على ذكر هذه العلوم
الطا*قة الحرة ينا**قش و يحلل ويستنتج دون ادنى تجربة وكما تعلمون اخواني فالعلم بالتجربة و التأكد وحتى صاحب كت**ب الطا**قة الحرة وله مو**قع على الانترنت بنفس الاسم يعترف و ي**قول انه جمع معلومات كثيرة حول الموضوع ولم يجرب! 

فلماذا الجدال اذا!!
* و الله المستعان

http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp;jsessionid=1156335E9F7141BEFDAA292368009DCB.dc210

اخواني هذا رابط مدونة صغيرة تحوي بعض الابحاث و الكتب 
ارجو الاستفادة و الدعاء في ظهر الغيب


----------



## العالم سويل (3 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/xIORheW9/tesla.html

رابط كتاب بعنوان تيسلا مع بعض اختراعاته *
*


----------



## العالم سويل (3 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/oMPqyujc/attachment.html

رابط كتاب بعنوان"المحرك الذي لا يحتاج للوقود"


----------



## العالم سويل (3 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/fd7rxR5X/Lindemann_Peter_-_Free_Energy_.html

رابط لكتاب بعنوان"اسرار الطاقة الحرة في الكهرباء الباردة"

باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## العالم سويل (3 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/Xf0NIeVe/King_Moray_-_Quest_For_Zero_Po.html

كتاب بعنوان"رحلة الى طاقة نقطة الصفر"

باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## العالم سويل (3 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/5IEd_-1R/Maxwell_James_-_Complete_Equat.html


كتاب بعنوان"المعادلات الكاملة لماكسويل"
المؤيدين لنظرية الطاقة الحرة يقولون ان ماكسويل كتب عن هذه الطاقة في معادلاته ولكن ولسبب غير معروف تم حذفها.
في هذا الكتاب ستجد المعادلات الكاملة ,التي تتحدث عن الطاقة الحرة.

طبعا الكتاب باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## العالم سويل (3 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/jyZWFxXZ/Strange_Life_Of_Nikola_Tesla.html

كتاب بعنوان"الجانب المجهول من حياة مخترع منظومة التيار المتناوب""تيسلا"

باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## العالم سويل (3 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/fjWRzgqI/N-machine_generator_Michael_Fa.html

كتاب بعنوان "الالة ن" ومبدأ عملها يعود لمايكل فاراداي 

باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## العالم سويل (3 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/iZvBG_l0/Electrical_generator_self-powe.html

كتاب بعنوان"المولد الكهربائي ذاتي التغذية"

باللغة الانجليزية

ارجو الدعاء في ظهر الغيب

اخوكم في الله


----------



## eng. maein (5 مايو 2010)

تحية الى الاخوة الاعضاء افضل ابقاء الموضوع مفتوح للمناقشة واستمرار طرح الافكار وان لا نتقيد بقوانين اونظريات اكتشفها الانسان وكانها لاتقبل الخطا والنقاش ......... وشكرا*


----------



## الهزاز (6 مايو 2010)

جاسر قال:


> القصد أننا عندما نفتح متسعاً لهؤلاء الإخوة ونناقشهم بالأصول الهندسية العلمية , قد تنقدح أفكاراً رائعة يمكن تطبيقها, نعم لتكن هذه المباحث ملهمه , ولم لا؟



الأخ جاسر أتمنى إنك تتصفح بعض المقالات المكتوبة من قبل المسمى fageralsabah

و حينها ستعرف ماذا نقصد عندما طرحنا هذا الموضوع

المشكلة يا عزيزي أنه لا يوجد اي نقاش علمي بل نقاش أطفال

أتمنى إنك تتصفح المقالات و تحكم بنفسك


----------



## الهزازالثاني (6 مايو 2010)

أنا الهزاز

و قد قمت بالتسجيل في الموقع بإسم الهزازالثاني منذ لحظات مثل ما حضراتكم شايفين

و قد قمت بالتصويت مرة اخرى في الإستفتاء

لذلك اقترح حذف أصوات المشاركين الذين يكون تاريخ تسجيلهم بعد

24-04-2010, 11:53 pm

و هو وقت كتابة الدكتور محمد لهذا المقال


----------



## الهزازالثاني (6 مايو 2010)

و أحب أن أنبه أن الشخص المسئول عن إغراق منتدى الطاقة البديلة بمقالات الوهم

إحتمال كبير يكون هو شخص واحد مسجل بعدة أسماء

يكتب مقال ثم يرد على نفسه مهنئاً و مؤيداً

لأيهام القارئ


----------



## الهزاز (6 مايو 2010)

بصراحة يا أخ ( الهزازالثاني )

إنت عبقري و فلتة زمانك و مافيش زيك ثنين

و انا جربت افكارك و كلها ناجحة و ممتازة 

و سجلت براءة الإختراع بإسمي 

لكن لما جيت ابيعها إتصلت بي قوى الظلام مدعومة من قبل نظرية المؤامرة

و دفعو لي مليارات عشان اسكت و ما أعرفش الناس على الطاقة اللي ببلاش

عشان كذا انا حالياً بنافس بيل جيتس على لقب اغنى رجل في العالم

تحياتي لعالم الطفوله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 مايو 2010)

الهزازالثاني قال:


> أنا الهزاز
> 
> و قد قمت بالتسجيل في الموقع بإسم الهزازالثاني منذ لحظات مثل ما حضراتكم شايفين
> 
> ...


 


الهزازالثاني قال:


> و أحب أن أنبه أن الشخص المسئول عن إغراق منتدى الطاقة البديلة بمقالات الوهم
> 
> إحتمال كبير يكون هو شخص واحد مسجل بعدة أسماء
> 
> ...


 


الهزاز قال:


> بصراحة يا أخ ( الهزازالثاني )
> 
> إنت عبقري و فلتة زمانك و مافيش زيك ثنين
> 
> ...


 
الاخ الهزاز 
اعتقد ان مثل هذه الأعمال طفولية كما ذكرت
وقد تحققت من IP 
لعضوياتك وهو نفس الاي بي وتتبعت المدينة والدولة واسم الشركة والموقع.
كما انني تحققت من ال ip لعضويات آخرين
وهي ليست لعضوين متشابهين
وهذا لايعني انه لايمكن لاحد الاعضاء ان يطلب من احد اقاربه
تسجيل من مكان اخر ويقوم بتزويده بالمعلومات
اتمنى ان نترفع جميعا عن مثل هذه المهاترات الصبيانية
ارجو قراءة هذ الموضوع
 
عضوية رقم 1 = عضوية رقم 2 ؟؟ لماذا تكرار العضويات للشخص الواحد ؟؟
​



وفق الله الجميع للصدق !!​


----------



## jouini87 (6 مايو 2010)

حقيقة قسم الطاقة المتجددة أصبح و كأنه ساحة حرب ،أدخل موضوع لأستفيد فأجد ردود توتر الأعصاب.
هذا المجال يشكل جزء مهم من إختصاصي،وكطالبة جديدة مازلت منعرفش من أين أبدأ ،وأعرف أن هذا القسم هو أملي .إن شاء الله يتحسن الوضع.
الله يعينك يا دكتور محمد على إدارة هذا القسم: الأصعب في الملتقى.


----------



## Abo Fares (6 مايو 2010)

الله المستعان..


----------



## د حسين (8 مايو 2010)

*صحيح ولكن*



jouini87 قال:


> حقيقة قسم الطاقة المتجددة أصبح و كأنه ساحة حرب ،أدخل موضوع لأستفيد فأجد ردود توتر الأعصاب.
> هذا المجال يشكل جزء مهم من إختصاصي،وكطالبة جديدة مازلت منعرفش من أين أبدأ ،وأعرف أن هذا القسم هو أملي .إن شاء الله يتحسن الوضع.
> الله يعينك يا دكتور محمد على إدارة هذا القسم: الأصعب في الملتقى.


صحيح والسبب هو الخلاف حول مفهوم محرك دائم الحركة الذي يتعارض مع قانون انحفاظ الطاقة 
حيث ان قانون انحفاظ الطاقة أثبت صدقه ووثوقيته وهو قانون نظري وعملي
اما محرك دائم الحركة فقد ثبت فشله بعد تجارب امتدت الى أكثر من ألف عام ومازال بعض المهندسين وللأسف مقتنعون بوجوده رغم فشله
أرجو أن أعرف رأيك؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## aimanham (8 مايو 2010)

اقترح انشاء قسم مخصص لمثل هذه المواضیع و نقل کل المشارکات المتعلقه الیه 
فلست من مؤیدی سیاسه الحذف والمنع رغم اعتقادی بمخالفه هذه المواضیع للقوانین العلمیه المثبته والمتفق علیها


----------



## jouini87 (8 مايو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> صحيح والسبب هو الخلاف حول مفهوم محرك دائم الحركة الذي يتعارض مع قانون انحفاظ الطاقة
> حيث ان قانون انحفاظ الطاقة أثبت صدقه ووثوقيته وهو قانون نظري وعملي
> اما محرك دائم الحركة فقد ثبت فشله بعد تجارب امتدت الى أكثر من ألف عام ومازال بعض المهندسين وللأسف مقتنعون بوجوده رغم فشله
> أرجو أن أعرف رأيك؟؟؟؟؟​



أكيد أوافقكم الرأي حضرتك و الأخوة زملكاوي و الهزاز وA3sh  لأكم تستندون على أسس علمية ودينية .


> الطاقة لا تخلق لأنها كمية ثابتة خلقت عندما قال لها الله سبحانه (كن) فكانت وتكونت وقدرت بتقدير منه وبكمية محددة لا تزيد عنها ولا تنقص إلى أن يشاء الله، وشاء الله تعالى بتقديره وعلمه وكرمه وتفضله على مخلوقاته أن تتحول هذه الطاقة من شكل إلى آخر وفق قوانين سنّها الله (جل في علاه) لها وسخرها لتكون لنا آية وعبرة. قال الله تعالى: { إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر}، (سورة القمر:الآية: 49).. {وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا}، (سورة الأحزاب: الآية 38).


مقتنعة بهذا القانون دينيا قبل أن يكون علميا


----------



## د حسين (9 مايو 2010)

*الى السيد هارون الرشيد*



د حسين قال:


> ويا سيد هارون أرجو ان تتذكر من تتغنى باسمه (هارون الرشيد) حيث في عهده صنعت أهم المحركات الخاصة بالساعات وكلها تعتمد على الطاقة وخاصة المائية منها والموجودة حاليا في ساحة قصر الحمراء في غرناطة حيث تستمد طاقتها من فرق منسوب الماء في البحيرة الكائنة فوق الأسود الاثنى عشر وبين أرض الساحة وبالمناسبة عندما كانت تعمل توصف بأن واحدا من الأسود يدل على الساعة حيث يسيل الماء من فمه فقط وعندما ينتهي دوره بانتهاء الساعة يتوقف ويبدأ مجاوره بسيلان الماء وهكذا ....وللعلم توقفت هذه الساعة بعدما حاول فريق فرنسي في القرن الماضي اكتشاف سرها حيث سمح لهم بالعبث بها واصبحت جميع الأسود تصب الماء معا ... وهي الآن قيد الترميم وربما تعود لعملها وربما.. لا ...


 
ياصديقي رغم ذلك عدت لتقول ان الساعة تعمل بدون طاقة ويبدو انك لم تلاحظ ان التغذية بالماء تأتي من مصدر خارجي وهو فرع من نهر يصل الماء الى النافورة الموجودة في مركز الصحن العلوي ومستوى الماء في الصحن أعلى من مكان خروج الماء من فوهة الأسد وفرق المنسوب هذا هو مصدر الطاقة وبالتالي ليست محرك دائم الحركة تعريفا ..... اضافة الى ان هذه الساعة لاتحتوي اية أجزاء متحركة .... فهي فقط أجواف متصلة بالصحن العلوي وفوهات تصب الماء الى المجاري السفلية الواضحة وتذهب خارجا ولا تعود الى الساعة بل دائما يأتي ماء جديد من النهر عبر النافورة ....
اما الذين عطلوا الساعة فأكرر هم الفرنسيون وليس الأسبان في منتصف القرن العشرين بسبب فضولهم لمعرفة سر عمل الساعة .... وبالمناسبة سر عمل الساعة يعتبر سرا علميا عالميا يعرفه القليلون وأنا واحد منهم وسوف أنفذ هذه الساعة قريبا في ساحة من ساحات احدى مدن الوطن العربي الحبيب ... ومرفق صورة مقربة توضح فرق منسوب الماء بين سطح ماء الصحن وبين فوهة فم الأسد ...
أرجو الا تتسرع في اطلاق الأحكام وان تتفهم ما ذكرت لك 
.... أخي العزيز انا لا ارفض الأسئلة التي اسميتها بالغبية بل العكس فأنا أشجع أي سؤال ولكن بشرط أن تصغي الى الجواب العلمي ولاتتهم الناس بالاحباط أو الاساءة...
وفقنا الله لما فيه خير هذه الأمة وشكرا​


----------



## م.عماد ك (9 مايو 2010)

من فك السر هو السيد محمد حسان رمضان
وهو سوري وعضو مؤازر في الجمعية العلمية السورية للمعلوماتية 
فقد فكّ اللغز، ونجح في ذلك من خلال نموذجه الصغير ويشرح بشيء من التفصيل ما توصل إليه بواسطة علم الحيلة، أحتال بالهواء على الماء، والماء على الهواء وفكرته هي تدافع الهواء مع الماء بطريقة علمية فيزيائية تجعل التماثيل في حالة إقلاع ثمّ تتوقف بين الحين والأخر، ونجح في ذلك، وتم عرض النموذج في معرض الباسل للإبداع والاختراع.

ابتكر نواعير بطريقة حديثة تولد الكهرباء، وتستثمر الماء بشكل غريب جداً، ويمكن توزيعه على أيّ مكان وبطاقة هائلة، وقد جعلها أعجوبة هذا الزمان، وكل ذلك بواسطة ضغط الماء، 
ومن خلال تجاربه وبحوثه في تخفيف ضغط الماء وزيادته، أكّد رمضان أنّه يستطيع جرّ الماء لمسافة 2000 كم دون مضخات، على سبيل المثال من الفرات إلى أيّ نقطة يريدها، وبقطر متر أو نصف متر.
ومن إكتشافاته 
حلّ لغز قصر الحمراء في الأندلس
-إمكانية جرّ المياه دون مضخّات إلى أيّ مكان
- النواعير المائية التي تولد الكهرباء بالماء 
- اختراق الضغوط لإيصال كاميرات التصوير إلى أدنى نقطة في قاع المحيط الأطلسي بواسطة حبل يحمل الكاميرا باعتماد مبدأ قوتين متعادلتين تسيران باتجاه بعضهما، لالتقاط أول صورة، وقد حطم الرقم الذي وصلت إليه فرنسا وبريطانيا وهو 10 كم من خلال الرجل الآلي


----------



## د حسين (10 مايو 2010)

*شكرا ياسيد م عماد*



م.عماد ك قال:


> من فك السر هو السيد محمد حسان رمضان
> وهو سوري وعضو مؤازر في الجمعية العلمية السورية للمعلوماتية
> فقد فكّ اللغز، ونجح في ذلك من خلال نموذجه الصغير ويشرح بشيء من التفصيل ما توصل إليه بواسطة علم الحيلة، أحتال بالهواء على الماء، والماء على الهواء وفكرته هي تدافع الهواء مع الماء بطريقة علمية فيزيائية تجعل التماثيل في حالة إقلاع ثمّ تتوقف بين الحين والأخر، ونجح في ذلك، وتم عرض النموذج في معرض الباسل للإبداع والاختراع.
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا ياسيد عماد على هذه المعلومات القيمة.جدا.جدا ...
لكن السؤال حول محرك دائم الحركة ومصونية الطاقة ... لأن هذا هو جوهر الموضوع فهل ذكر ذلك السيد رمضان موضوع مصدر الطاقة .... وهل نشر سر الساعة بشكل كامل (لقد كان مصدر ماء التغذية أعلى من مكان خروج الماء ) ..
وهل تم جر المياه الى مكان أعلى من مصدره أم الى مكان منخفض ؟؟؟حتى ولو كان بعيدا؟؟؟
.أرجو ان كان لديك معلومات مفصلة أن تخبرنا عنها ولك الشكر سلفا​


----------



## حسن59 (10 مايو 2010)

[color="darkgreen"]سأشرح لكم اختراع متوسطة الحجم 

لكل آلة يشغل اثنين من التوربينات كوحدة واحدة على نفس الجهاز 
أبعاد الجهاز (القاعدة 16.5 م * 8 م) ، (الارتفاع : 4.5 م) 
هناك مسافات في الجهاز هو حوالي 50 ٪ من الحجم الكلي للجهاز 
الجهاز يعمل بشكل مستمر ، ونحن لا يمكن وقفها إلا عندما نحتاج لصيانة الجهاز 

الجهاز يعمل دون أي الكهرباء والوقود ، والبطاريات أو أي مصدر خارجي. 
وسوف يتطلب الجهاز إلى مصدر طاقة خارجي لتشغيل أول مرة لبضع دقائق ومن ثم سيتم تشغيل الجهاز في حد ذاته ، وبعد ذلك يمكننا فصل مصدر خارجي 

عزم الدوران : 
القوة المؤثرة على التوربينات 3000 كلغ 
الذراع الطويلة التوربينات 1.5 متر 
القوة = 3000 * 9.80665 = 29419.95 ن / م 
عزم الدوران = 29419.95 * 1.5 = 44129.925 ن / م 
مجموعه 2 توربينات = 44129.925 * 2 = 88259.85 ن / م 
هذا الرقم هو الناتج النهائي لجهاز واحد (88259.85 م / نيوتن) 

الضرر : الجهاز لا ينتج أي ضرر لأنه مصنوع من مواد أولية صديقة للبيئة ، وكذلك لم يفعل أي صوت 

الجهاز ككل لا يتضمن المغناطيس ، ولكن هناك قطع مغناطيسية في وحدات التحكم الكهربائية 

الجهاز يبدأ في العمل من قبل قوة خارجية إلى وحدات التحكم ، وذلك لبدء التشغيل وبعد ذلك سنقوم توصيل الكابلات الكهربائية ومصدر خارجي ، ثم يعمل الجهاز اعتمادا على الطاقة التي ينتجها الجهاز الذي لا يتجاوز 1 ٪ إلى 2 ٪ من إجمالي الطاقة المولدة 

سيقوم الجهاز توقف عندما قطع التيار عن وحدات التحكم ، من أجل وقف القوة المؤثرة على توربينات 
ملاحظة : 
ويمكن للجهاز أن تضخيم بطريقة أفقية لزيادة عزم الدوران لكل جهاز. 
ويمكن للجهاز أن تضخيم بطريقة رأسية لزيادة عدد التوربينات. 
يمكننا أن تضخيم حجم الجهاز لزيادة عزم الدوران وعدد من التوربينات. 
ويتكون الجهاز من المواد الخام الرخيصة. 

(وأنا أملك اختراع أخرى لتوليد الطاقة النظيفة ، ويعمل عن طريق مغناطيس العادية وتعمل من تلقاء نفسها وانها المتقدم في أكاديمية البحث العلمي وأنا في انتظار للحصول على البراءة في الأيام المقبلة ، 
حسن صالح[/color]


----------



## د حسين (11 مايو 2010)

*الحمد لله على السلامة*

أين هذه الغيبة الطويلة يا صديقي حسن ؟؟؟؟؟
لكن ماهذه المفاجأة ؟؟؟؟ ..... وكيف دخلت علينا مباشرة من منتصف الموضوع دون مقدمات ...؟؟؟
أرجو التوضيح.
تحياتي​


----------



## الهزاز (11 مايو 2010)

أتمنى إننا لا نقحم الدين في هذا الموضوع

فربما ينجح العلم في يوم من الأيام في الحصول على الطاقة من بعد كوني غير الأبعاد الأربعة

فكيف سيكون الحال حينئذ هل سنقول أن العلم اثبت خطأ الدين ( حاشا لله )

لذلك اصر على عدم إقحام الدين في أي نظريات علمية


----------



## الهزاز (11 مايو 2010)

و هنا نقطة مهمة أريد أن أوضحها

و هي أن الكثيرين يظنون انني ضد المحرك دائم الحركة أو الحصول على الطاقة من مصدر جديد غير

المصادر المعروفه

و هنا أحب أن أوضح أنني ضد النقاش السفسطائي المبني على الخداع العلمي

و أرحب بمناقشة أي نظرية علمية 

و حتى لو كانت تناقض النظريات التي سبقتها بشرط أن يكون النقاش علمي و منطقي


----------



## الهزاز (11 مايو 2010)

ملاحظة مهمة :

أغلب مؤيدي فكرة المحرك الدائم في هذا المنتدى لغتهم العربية مكسرة و ركيكة

فما هو السر في ذلك يا ترى


----------



## العالم سويل (11 مايو 2010)

الهزاز قال:


> ملاحظة مهمة :
> 
> أغلب مؤيدي فكرة المحرك الدائم في هذا المنتدى لغتهم العربية مكسرة و ركيكة
> 
> فما هو السر في ذلك يا ترى


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله تعالى وبركاته 

اخي الفاضل الهزاز بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الاسلام واهله وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء لتفهمك وسعة صدرك لتقبل كل ما هو جديد ومناقشته مناقشة علمية بعيدة كل البعد عن الاوهام و الاحلام الوردية ......

اما عن ملاحظتك الهامة فلم افهم ما المقصود !! و ماذا تعني باللغة الركيكة و المكسرة و كيف عرفت؟؟

على كل حال دعنا من زبد الكلام ولندخل في الزبدة , انت تريد اقناع علمي و منطقي وتحليل مدعوم بالمعلومات و التجارب , اليس كذالك ؟؟؟


هاك بعض المعلومات :
اولا : اجهزةالطاقةالحرة لا تعارض مبدأ مصونيةالطاقة ..

ثانيا : كما يقول عالم استرالي (سأذكر اسمه لاحقا) يأنه على المستوى المجهري(فيزياءالجسيمات) فأن قانون مصونية الطاقة لا يعمل ولماذا ؟؟ لأن من يعمل في هذا المجال يعلم كل العلم ان الطاقة الزائدة القادمة نتيجة اطلاق او امتصاص للجسيم الافتراضي تشكل خرقا واضحا للقانون !
و حتى النيترون هو في حالة دائمة من الانكسار الى جسميات افتراضية مشحونة , اذا, كل قطعة من المادة في الكون هي في حالة خرق دائم ومستمر لقانون مصونية الطاقة !!

سؤال : من اين تأتي الطاقة الناتجة من تلامس معدنين مختلفين؟ كالنحاس و الزنك مثلا ؟؟؟؟

المغناطيس هو بحد ذاته خارق لقانون مصونيةالطاقة ؟؟!!؟
ان قطب مغناطيس قوي يمثل اجهاد اضافي للزمكان (المكان / الزمان) و كذالك الحال مع شحنة قوية 
من الكهرباء الساكنة , فكل من هاتين الحالتين تلف وتقتل الزمكان ذاته , فبهذا لا يمكن تطبيق مصونية الطاقة .

يقول العالم فولير " ليس هناك ازمة في الطاقة انها عبارة عن ازمة في الجهل"

ان مانسبته 80% من الكون هوما يعرف بالمادة المظلمة , لا احد حتى الان يعرف ماهيتها و مم تتكون ؟
وبالتالي ليس لاننا لا نعلمها اصبحت غير موجودة ؟!؟؟!؟



و مع ذالك كله فقانون مصونية الطاقة مازال يعمل , ولايشكل اي تعارض لان القانون يعمل في الانظمة المغلقة فقط ونظريات الطاقة الحرة تقول " ان كل اجهزة الطاقة الحرة تعمل على طاقة الايثر المحيط ,اي خارج المنظومة المغلقة .... فعلى ماذا الاختلاف اذن؟؟؟؟؟؟

العالم جون بايدني بنى اكثر الاجهزة المعروفة في الطاقةالحرة و التي تستقي الطاقة من الفراغ عن طريق ما يسمى محركات النبض الكهربائي , ويوجد كتاب لكيفية بناء جهازه بالتفصيل عندي , وسأقوم برفعه على الانترنت بأقرب وقت ان شاء الله ....

المطلوب من كل اخواني في المنتدى الكرام :

الاطلاع على مواضيع الطاقة الحرة العملية قبل العلمية منها , لأن هناك بعض المواضيع لا تمت للطاقة الحرة بصلة , فقط يروجون لبعض الاوهام والاحلام الوردية ....

محاولة بناء بعض الاجهزة ويفضل عمل اجتماعات للاعضاء في بلد واحد للعمل معا كمجموعات و هكذا نتبادل الخبرات و العلوم و ينفع الله بنا الجميع بأذنه تعالى .

و الى الذين لا يريدون ان يصدقوا :
عليكم تفسير بعض التجارب العلمية التي لا تقبل التفسير كمبدأ فصل الموجب .. عملية التحليل الكهربي ... استقاء الطاقة من الجاذبية الارضية ... الدفع الجذبي ... مولد كهرستتاتي احادي الاتجاه ... نقل الطاقة لا سلكيا ... وللتعرف على المزيد ارجو مطالعة كتب الطاقة الحرة في مكتبة اخي هارون الرشيد جزاه الله عنا كل خير .

ارجوا التفاعل مع الموضوع واخذه بعين الاعتبار ... فلقد ضيعنا ما يكفي من الوقت في المجادلات اللاعلمية و السفسطائية المحضة .

اخوكم في الله


----------



## العالم سويل (11 مايو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_H8trhxUak

فيديو لتقنية جون بايدن شرح بسيط عنها ( يوجد عدة اجزاء لهذا الفلم لمن اراد الاستفادة)


----------



## العالم سويل (11 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/5COpgntn/John_Bedini_Technology.html

رابط لكتاب جون بايدن وكيفية بناء جهاز الطاقة الحرة ويحوي ايضا على عدة روابط (افلام , كتب, مواقع) قد تساعد في فهم كيفية عمل الجهاز وطريقة صنعه .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 مايو 2010)

العالم سويل قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/5copgntn/john_bedini_technology.html
> 
> رابط لكتاب جون بايدن وكيفية بناء جهاز الطاقة الحرة ويحوي ايضا على عدة روابط (افلام , كتب, مواقع) قد تساعد في فهم كيفية عمل الجهاز وطريقة صنعه .


 



> كل شخص اقابله هو افضل مني في شئ ما لذا استطيع التعلم من الكل .


 
 توقيع جميل ​


----------



## zamalkawi (11 مايو 2010)

العالم سويل قال:


> المغناطيس هو بحد ذاته خارق لقانون مصونيةالطاقة


ماذا درست؟؟ او ماذا تعرف عن المغانط لتقول هذا؟ أو على أي أساس المغناطيس خارق لموصونية الطاقة!!



العالم سويل قال:


> اولا : اجهزةالطاقةالحرة لا تعارض مبدأ مصونيةالطاقة ..


لم يقل أحد أن الطاقة الحرة تعارض بقاء الطاقة
فتوليد الطاقة يعتمد في الأساس على تحويل الطاقة من صورة معينة يصعب استخدامها إلى صورة أخرى مفيدة للطاقة، مثل تحويل الطاقة المختزنة في البترول مثلا إلى طاقة حركية لتسيير سيارة أو توليد كهرباء
فلو كان المصدر مجاني، أصبحت الطاقة حرة، ومن أشهر مصادر الطاقة الحرة الشمس والرياح
المشكلة أنه على هذا المنتدى كثيرون ممن يروجون للمحركات دائمة الحركة التي تخرق قانون بقائ الطاقة بوضوح، فهم يدعون أن محركاتهم لا تحصل على أي مصدر للطاقة



العالم سويل قال:


> و مع ذالك كله فقانون مصونية الطاقة مازال يعمل , ولايشكل اي تعارض لان القانون يعمل في الانظمة المغلقة فقط ونظريات الطاقة الحرة تقول " ان كل اجهزة الطاقة الحرة تعمل على طاقة الايثر المحيط ,اي خارج المنظومة المغلقة .... فعلى ماذا الاختلاف اذن؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا جدال على أنه هناك الكثير من الطاقة في الأوساط التي نعيش فيها
ولكن المسألة هي أولا استقبال، ثم تحويل، ثم إنتاج، أي أنه يجب أن يتم استقبال الطاقة، ثم تحويلها بعملية ما فيزيائية أو كيميائية أو بيولوجية أو أي شيئ
فإذا لم يتم استقبال الطاقة ولم يتم تحويلها إذا فبداهة لن يتم إنتاج طاقة
على سبيل المثال، في محرك الاحتراق الداخلي، يتم الحصول على الطاقة الحرارية المختزنة داخل الوقود من خلال حرقه، ثم يتم استقبال هذه الطاقة الحرارية خلال الغاز (الهواء) الداخل للمحرك، وبعملية ميكانيكية فيزيائية تتمدد الغازات وتتحول إلى طاقة حركية، نأخذها عن طريق عمود دوران المحرك
مثال آخر، خلايا الطاقة الشمسية، تستقبل الأشعة الشمسية، فتحصل الإلكترونات على طاقة فتتحرر وتتحول إلى جهد كهربي، يتم استغلاله كطاقة كهربية منتجة
أي أنه لو أن هذه الأجهزة التي تقول عنها بها ما يستقبل الطاقة ويحولها، فلا مشكلة، أما أن تكون هذه الأجهزة بها بعض الميكانزمات مثلا، ومطلوب مننا أن نصدق أنها تنتج طاقة حرة لمجرد أن الطاقة موجودة حولنا، بغض النظر عن أنها لا يتم استقبالها أو تحويلها، فهذا لا يعقل
الأمر يشبه الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسية، فهي موجودة حولنا في كل مكان، ولكننا لا نراها، أو بعنى أضق نرى منها جزء بسيط وهو الضوء المرئي، والسبب هو أن أعيننا غير مجهزة لاستقبال كل الترددات، فليس معنى أننا نرى الضوء وهو موجات كهرومغناطيسية أننا بأعيننا هذه نستطيع أن نرى كل أطياف هذه الموجات، يجب أن نستقبلها أولا

الخلاصة، الطاقة الحرة موجودة، ولكن هناك فرق بين استغلال مصادر الطاقة الحرة، وبين الهراء العلمي وادعاء أشياء غير موجودة إلا في خيال مؤلفها


----------



## العالم سويل (11 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> ماذا درست؟؟ او ماذا تعرف عن المغانط لتقول هذا؟ أو على أي أساس المغناطيس خارق لموصونية الطاقة!!
> 
> 
> لم يقل أحد أن الطاقة الحرة تعارض بقاء الطاقة
> ...


 

السلام عليك ورحمةالله وبركاته 
اخي زملكاوي جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الاسلام واهله .

اما بالنسبة عن المغانط و ماذا درست عنها ؟؟ فحقيقة الامر لست انا كان هذا صاحب كتاب (مدخل الى نظرية الايثر) و النص مقتبس من كلامه, الموضوع يبقى نظرية ؟!! ثم يمكنك الاطلاع على كتابه و فهم وجهة نظره ... كل شخص في العالم يخرج لنا كل دقيقة بنظرية ؟؟ !! عليك النظر اخي الى الجانب التطبيقي من الموضوع , ثم ان جميع المعارضين ( في المنتدى) للموضوع , لم يجربو صنع الة واحدة تعمل على المبادئ المذكورة , ومع ذالك قرروا فشلها مسبقا ؟؟؟!!؟ 

ثم من قال لك اخي انه لا يوجد في الطاقة الحرة اجهزة استقبال للطاقة ؟؟ وهل تظن ان اجهزة الطاقة عبارة ( حلقات خشبية ) وتصدر الطاقة .!!!!! وهذا دليل اخر اخي على ان جميع المعارضين للفكرة لم يتعبوا انفسهم اصلا للبحث في الموضوع او الاطلاع على كتب تشرح ذالك !!! وانا اعذر الجميع اخي لعدم كفاية الوقت او عدم وجود ترجمة للكتب التي تدعم هذا التوجه .

اذا اردت التعرف بحق على الموضوع اكثر .. فأسرفع لك من الكتب و الابحاث على الانترنت ما يفوق عدد الكتب التي درستها في حياتك ... والباقي هو عليك اخي... وانت من يقرر بين الهراء العلمي و الحقائق العلمية.... 


طاقة الرياح ... طاقة الشمس ... طاقة المياه .... طاقة الجاذبية .... طاقة الفراغ ( وحقيقة ليس بفراغ)
كلها طاقات حرة سواء ادركناها بأبصارنا ام لا ستبقى طاقة ويمكن الاستفادة منها .. اما بالنسبة للطاقة الحرة فعندما تقرر اخي صناعة محرك يعمل على طاقة الفراغ سأكون اول من يدعمك بكل شئ ان شاء الله تعالى.

اخوك في الله


----------



## العالم سويل (11 مايو 2010)

http://www.panaceauniversity.org/


موقع يجب على جميع اعضاء المنتدى دخوله , خاصة الى اخي الحبيب زملكاوي و الدكتور حسين 
يحوي كتب كثيرة , ارجو الاستفادة لكل الاعضاء
نفع الله بكم الاسلام و اهله 
اخوكم في الله


----------



## A3sh (11 مايو 2010)

مش كل كتاب منشور ع الانترنت يبقا نصدقة 
يعني الكتب اللي بتجبها دي كاتبها ناس عندها افكار قد تكون صح و قد تكون غلط "وطبعا هي غلط"
بالنسبة لطاقة الوسط او طاقة الكون فدي طاقة كبيرة جدا لكن عندنا في العلم مصطلح اسمه "الاتاحية" يعني تقدر تستفيد قدين من اي مصدر للطاقة
و بعدين لازم نفكر شوية و مانصدقش ع طول
يعني انا عايزك تشرحلي دلوقتي اذاي المغناطيس بيعارض قانون الطاقة?
و بلاش روابط لكتب صفرا اشرح بنفسك


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2010)

a3sh قال:


> يعني انا عايزك تشرحلي دلوقتي اذاي المغناطيس بيعارض قانون الطاقة?


هذا هو خلاصة الكلام
فكل مروجي الهراء مثل فجر الصباح وغيره لا يعطون إجابات، إلا على الأسئلة التي توافق هواهم
انظر إلى هذا الاقتباس


العالم سويل قال:


> هذا دليل اخر اخي على ان جميع المعارضين للفكرة لم يتعبوا انفسهم اصلا للبحث في الموضوع او الاطلاع على كتب تشرح ذالك !!!
> 
> اذا اردت التعرف بحق على الموضوع اكثر .. فأسرفع لك من الكتب و الابحاث على الانترنت ما يفوق عدد الكتب التي درستها في حياتك ... والباقي هو عليك اخي... وانت من يقرر بين الهراء العلمي و الحقائق العلمية....
> 
> اما بالنسبة للطاقة الحرة فعندما تقرر اخي صناعة محرك يعمل على طاقة الفراغ سأكون اول من يدعمك بكل شئ



بدون إعطاء إجابات يقول اذهب واقرأ، وأنا المخطيء بالطبع لأني لا أقرأ، وأنا المتحجر الفكرن وأهاجم لمجرد الهجوم، إلى آخر هذه الأشياء، الأخ سويل لم يقل هذا صراحة، ولكن لمح به، وغيره من أصحاب نفس الفكر قالوها صراحة

وهذا هو ديدنهم، سفسطائية، وكلام إنشائي، وبالطبع لا يوجد نقاش علمي، ووضع كم رهيب من المعلومات تتوه وسطه الحقيقة، وفي النهاية أنت متهم لأنك لا تصدقهم


----------



## A3sh (12 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> هذا هو خلاصة الكلام
> فكل مروجي الهراء مثل فجر الصباح وغيره لا يعطون إجابات، إلا على الأسئلة التي توافق هواهم
> انظر إلى هذا الاقتباس
> 
> ...



المشكلة فعلا انهم مش فاهمين أي حاجه و حين نحدثهم يضعو روابط لكتب صفرا و فديوهات مضللة

الحمد لله اللذي من علينا بنعمه و لم يجعلنا من الجاهلين


----------



## العالم سويل (12 مايو 2010)

a3sh قال:


> المشكلة فعلا انهم مش فاهمين أي حاجه و حين نحدثهم يضعو روابط لكتب صفرا و فديوهات مضللة
> 
> الحمد لله اللذي من علينا بنعمه و لم يجعلنا من الجاهلين


 

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي زملكاوي جزيت خيرا على اهتمامك ,نفع الله بك الاسلام واهله .

انا لا اطلب الكثير, فقط اطلب ما طلب منا جميعا في اول اية من الذكر الحكيم ."اقرأ"


اما قصة المغناطيس و مصونية الطاقة هذه يا اخي نظرية!!! وصاحب الكتاب يناقش نظريته بحرية ؟؟
فما بالك ولها ؟؟!!؟؟ اقرأ اولا كتابه ثم جادله كما يحلو لك ؟؟!

اما اخي الاخر فشكرا لك لقد وصفتني بالجاهل وانا لا انكر ذالك !! لا احد يولد افلاطون طبعا؟؟
ولكن المشكلة ان تموت جاهلا ؟؟ والجهل يزول بالقرأة التي انت تكاد لا تعرفها ؟؟
اخي .. لا اقصد الاهانة او التجريح بأحد من اعضاء المنتدى ولكن القول الفيصل هنا لمن يقرأ ويتعلم ويجرب لا الى شخص اذا وجد نفسه في مشكلة ما تراه يهاجم كل ما حوله وذالك ليبعد عن نفسه حرجه؟؟!!!؟؟؟

و ضعنا اليكم روابط فيديو لم تعجبكم ... اصبحت كتب ...لا تقرأون .... مواقع عربية .... مشبوهة...مواقع اجنبية .... لا نفهمها..... جامعة استرالية معترف بها وتحوي عدة ابحاث وكتب وتجارب ....ولم نحظى بأهتمامكم ... على كل حال .. بعد قرائتكم لهذا الرد ستصفونني بالتهرب.. والمماطلة .. انا لا اتهرب من احد ... واذا كنتم فعلا تحبون المعرفة والعلم والتعلم ومعرفة اجابات لأسئلتكم فأقرأو وتعلموا .... اما عن المبادئ التي ذكرتها والتجارب التي تؤيدها فلم يرد احد ... فمن الذي يتهرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!

ارجو ان لا تجد اخي حرجا في صدرك مما ستقرأه .... و اخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين

اخوك في الله


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2010)

العالم سويل قال:


> انا لا اطلب الكثير, فقط اطلب ما طلب منا جميعا في اول اية من الذكر الحكيم ."اقرأ"


فعلا، ليس كثيرا ما تطلب، فقط تطلب منا قراءة عدة كتب كل منها مئات الصفحات، فعلا ليس بكثير
بالمناسبة، كل شيء يمكن تلخيصه، هل سبق لك أن قرأت ورقة بحثية؟ في الأوراق البحثية تجد ملخصا لبحث كامل في بضعة صفحات



العالم سويل قال:


> اما قصة المغناطيس و مصونية الطاقة هذه يا اخي نظرية!!! وصاحب الكتاب يناقش نظريته بحرية ؟؟
> فما بالك ولها ؟؟!!؟؟ اقرأ اولا كتابه ثم جادله كما يحلو لك ؟؟!


ولماذا لا تضع النظرية هنا؟؟؟
هل عندما تقول المغانط تخالف موصونية الطاقة، وتقول أن هذه نظرية، هل هذا يكفي؟؟ فلماذا لا توفر علي عناء البحث، حيث أنك بالتأكيد قرأت هذه النظرية من قبل، وأعتقد أن الأمر لن يكلفك أكثر من كوبي بيست
بالمناسبة، هذه العبارة هي أكثر عبارة لفتت نظري في كلامك، فالمغانظ معروفة منذ مئات أو آلاف السنين، ولم يقل أحدا عنها أنها تخالف قانون بقائ الطاقة، وأعتقد بعلمي البسيط أنه لو أن المغانط تخالف قانون بقائ الطاقة، فالجاذبية الأرضية أيضا تخالفه!!
الخلاصة، ضع النظرية ونتناقش حولها، ولا تقل لي ابحث عنها فكيف لي أن أبحث عن شيء لا أعرف أصلا أن أحدا قاله!! والكوبي بيست لا يكلف الكثير



العالم سويل قال:


> و ضعنا اليكم روابط فيديو لم تعجبكم ... اصبحت كتب ...لا تقرأون .... مواقع عربية .... مشبوهة...مواقع اجنبية .... لا نفهمها.....


أخي، مصادر العلم الموثوق به معروفة، وهي الدوريات العلمية المحترمة، وما أكثرها، أما مواقع الهواة، فليست مصدرا موثوقا به للعلم
ليس معنى هذا أنني أرفضها، ولكن عندما يتعارض ما يقولون مع ما نقرؤه في مصادر العلم المحترمة والمعترف بها، فبالله عليك، من نصدق؟؟



العالم سويل قال:


> جامعة استرالية معترف بها وتحوي عدة ابحاث وكتب وتجارب ....ولم نحظى بأهتمامكم ...



أي جامعة هذه؟؟ أتقصد الرابط الذي وضعته؟؟؟ هل أنت متأكد من أن هذه جامعة أصلا فضلا عن أن يكون معترفا بها؟؟


----------



## العالم سويل (12 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> فعلا، ليس كثيرا ما تطلب، فقط تطلب منا قراءة عدة كتب كل منها مئات الصفحات، فعلا ليس بكثير
> بالمناسبة، كل شيء يمكن تلخيصه، هل سبق لك أن قرأت ورقة بحثية؟ في الأوراق البحثية تجد ملخصا لبحث كامل في بضعة صفحات
> 
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

اخي زملكاوي قد وصلت رسالتك الحقيقة لو ان الموضوع كوبي بيست لفعلت ذالك اولا ولكن لا اخفيك ان مصدرها كتب pdf ولا اعرف طريقة لنسخ نص من الكتب... اذا عندك طريقة تفضل قولها يا اخي حتى انسخ الكتاب كامل ؟!!؟ انا ما عندي اي مشكلة ؟؟ 

واعطني قليلا من الوقت فقط (لشغلي الان بالامتحانات) وسأقوم بتلخيص جميع الكتب الموجودة عندي واضع بعض ترجمات ابحاث اجنبية ان شاء الله تعالى .

اما بخصوص الجامعة فأبمكانك عمل بحث عنها في الانترنت , وفي موقعها تجد وسائل اتصال عديدة كرقم الهاتف و الايميل , فأبمكانك التأكد من الموضوع , وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء .


اخوك في الله


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2010)

العالم سويل قال:


> اما بخصوص الجامعة فأبمكانك عمل بحث عنها في الانترنت , وفي موقعها تجد وسائل اتصال عديدة كرقم الهاتف و الايميل , فأبمكانك التأكد من الموضوع


لقد دخلت على موقعهم، وهذا يكفي لأن أعرف، حسب فهمي، أنها ليست جامعة أصلا


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2010)

أما بالنسبة للنظرية التي تقول أن المغانظ تخالف قانون بقائ الطاقة، فيمكنك أن تضع رابط الكتاب أو ترفعه على أي موقع، وتقول لي أرقام الصفحات


----------



## العالم سويل (12 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/VGs1SrXx/FREENERGY2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/jSmiH_f1/FREENERGY3.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/cxCf_oLS/FREENERGY4.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/vDKHSq8h/FREENERGY5.html


الكتاب الثاني ,الصفحة 9-20

والكتب الباقية هي معظمها ترجمات لكتب انجليزية اذا اردت الكتب نفسها فأسرفعها لك


----------



## العالم سويل (12 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/509hnVwV/000_Free_Energy_Plans.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/xW_-SFe3/000_Free_Energy_Projects_2of2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/IYqH8hn7/000_Generator_Facts.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/seb9bau8/000_How_To_Build_Your_Own_Gene.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/PgUIrBDW/000_Magnetic_Energy.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/j-qA_x77/000_Making_Electricity_With_A_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/4__1VpY3/000_Permanent_Magnet_Generator.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/V5AtEMPJ/359_Free_Electricity_From_The_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/M79Wo_GV/362______Fuelless_Engine_Plans.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/tSJ7ROZg/362RC_Fuelless_Engine_Plans__H.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/APgnAbOs/371_Free_Electricity_from_the_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/XRPYkAHE/373_100kv_From_A_Bicycle_Gener.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/JD4o3D4z/376_Permanent_Magnet_Motor_Pla.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/UFxXNfXv/377_Reuse_Burnt_Out_Light_Bulb.html

هذه روابط الكتب الاجنبية و يوجد المزيد .... اما بالنسبة للمجلات العلمية فأسرفع بأذن الله مجلة "العلوم" غير مترجمة تتحدث ايضا عن الموضوع


----------



## العالم سويل (12 مايو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/LDtJfWg9/_000_Free_Energy_Plans.html

رابط خطط طاقة الحرة معروضة بشكل مبسط جداا ولفهم كيفية الاستفادة من (القوة الدافعة الكهربية العكسية) الناتجة من انهيار خطوط المجال المغناطيسي , ارجو الاستفادة , نفع الله بكم عباده المؤمنين 

اخوكم في الله


----------



## العالم سويل (12 مايو 2010)

http://www.futurehorizons.net/

رابط لموقع يعرض بعض التقنيات المتقدمة متضمنا بعض اجهزة الطاقة الحرة (برسم البيع) والكتب ايضا 

ولكن عندي بعض الكتب منها , من ارادها فليكتب اسم الكتاب وسأرفعه له بأذن الله تعالى

اخوكم في الله


----------



## د حسين (13 مايو 2010)

*الى العالم سويل*

تحية طيبة 
لقد راجعت احدى المحركات التي ذكرتها في روابطك وحللتها بتمعن ( ولم ولن أجربها ) 
واضح أنها تعمل لفترة وجيزة ريثما تستهلك الطاقة التي أخذت دفعة واحدة من البطارية الى المجموعة ...
ولأجل زيادة هذه المدة أضافوا كتلة دوارة ثقيلة لتخزين الطاقة مؤقتا ... ريثما يقتنع الشاري ... والهدف بيع التجهيزات لزبون طيار سيقتنع بفشلها بعد عدة أيام ويجد انه من غير المناسب اعادتها وليحتفظ بها كتحفة فنية في المنزل وخاصة ان اسعارها رخيصة وشكلها جميل وجذاب ..
وسياسة البيع هذه تفترض ان نسبة منهم سيعودون ليعيدوا التجهيزات ولكن الأكثر سيبقيها لديه ... وهكذا الهدف تجاري بحت ...
أخي العزيز أكرر لك نصيحة ذكرتها سابقا
((((( اذا كنت تصدق كل ما تقرأ فأنصك ألا تقرأ نهائيا ))))))))​


----------



## العالم سويل (13 مايو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة
> 
> لقد راجعت احدى المحركات التي ذكرتها في روابطك وحللتها بتمعن ( ولم ولن أجربها )
> واضح أنها تعمل لفترة وجيزة ريثما تستهلك الطاقة التي أخذت دفعة واحدة من البطارية الى المجموعة ...
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل الدكتور حسين نفع الله بك الاسلام واهله .

اولا: اريد اخي الرابط الذي قلت انك حللته و درسته , حتى اقوم بألقاء نظرة عليه ,فأذا كان ما قلت صحيحا فسأحذف هذا الرابط فورا , لأنه وكما قلت ليس كل النماذج تعمل وهناك اناس شغلها هي الترويج لمثل هكذا اجهزة , فأنا لم اقم بدراسة كل الروابط و الكتب بعد كاملة اخي ولكن اعدك فعل ذالك بعد التفرغ قليلا .. وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على حرصك الدائم لتزويدنا بعلمك القيم جزيت خيراا اخي ....

اما عن نصيحتك فأود قولها بطريقة اخرى " اذا لم تقرأ الا ما يعجبك ... فلن تتعلم ابدا"

لا تنسى الرابط اخي انا بأنتظارك.........

وتقبل فائق تحياتي ...

اخوك في الله


----------



## د حسين (13 مايو 2010)

*الى العالم سويل*

جميل نقاشك وفقك الله 
هذا اسم الملف الذي حملته واجبتك عنه
_000 Free Energy Plans.pdf

وشكرا
صحيح (" اذا لم تقرأ الا ما يعجبك ... فلن تتعلم ابدا"()
العلم ليس فقط بالقراءة وكلمة اقرأ التي تلاها جبريل على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لاتعني القراءة الحرفية الكلاسيكية انما تعني اعلم وتفكر واستعمل عقلك وغير ذلك ...
أرجو الا أكون قد أخطأت .... سامحونا سلفا 
وأكرر (((( اذا كنت تصدق كل ما تقرأ فأنصحك بعدم القراءة ))))
وهنا أقصد بالقراءة كل موارد المعرفة (((( ولولا ذلك ما كنا مجبورين على القول بأن هناك اعلام جيد واعلام فاسد وكلنا ضحايا للاعلام الفاسد السئ الذي يمارس علينا من اعدائنا ..​أكرر شكري وتحياتي


----------



## العالم سويل (13 مايو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> جميل نقاشك وفقك الله
> 
> هذا اسم الملف الذي حملته واجبتك عنه
> _000 Free Energy Plans.pdf​
> ...


 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

اخي الكريم الدكتور حسين بارك الله فيك وزادك علما من علمه ونفع بك اهل محبته وطاعته.

اما الملف (خطط الطاقة الحرة) هو ملف يتكلم عن الاستفادة من القوة الكهربائية العكسية المتشكلة من انهيار خطوط المجال المغناطيسي وهذه ظاهرة متجسدة في كل المحركات الكهربائية (ذو التيار المستمر) الموجودة حاليا ولكن هنا يعلمك كيف تستفيد منها بشكل افضل ...

هذا المحرك ذو التيار المستمر يعطي قوة حرة على شكل قوة كهربائية عكسية وهذه الاخيرة تقوم بعكس قطبية الملفات النحاسية (قطبية النبضات الكهربائية الداخلة) مما يؤدي بدوره الى عكس المغانط الحديدية الموجودة بأعلى المحرك ,مما يجعل المحرك يدور بأتجاه معاكس...
مثال : اذا اخذنا محول ذو توتر عالي و زودناه بتيار (12-2vdc) في ملفه الابتدائي وبسرعة فأن المحول سيعطي طاقة حرة على سبب انهيار حقول الطاقة المغناطيسية في الملفات النحاسية في الملفين الابتدائي و الثانوي ...

عندما يدور القطب الشمالي للمغناطيس ويصل بزاوية 100 درجة تقريبا (الساعة الواحدة) فأن شفرات المبدل تلامس الملف النحاسي وتعمل كقاطعة فيتدفق التيار المستمر ذو التوتر العالي في الملف فينتج حقل مغناطيسي قوي فيتشكل قطب جنوبي للمغناطيس و الذي بدوره يجذب القطب الشمالي للملف وبنفس الوقت يبعد القطب الجنوبي الدوار بأتجاه الاعلى واثناء دوران المغناطيس داخل الملف يعطي فعل مولد عالي التوتر على شكل قوة كهربائية عكسية في الوشيعة وهذه هي الطاقة المجانية ...

اخي .. فكرة عمل هذا المحرك سهلة جدا و لا اخفيك ان اصعب جزء هو عملية توقيت المحرك فهو يحتاج لدقة عالية ....

http://www.4shared.com/document/oMPqyujc/attachment.html

و هذا رابط لكتاب يشرح كيفية عمل المحرك وهو باللغة العربية , و الكتاب الذي قرأته يشرح هذا الموضوع لكن بدون تفصيلات و احسبك تعلم السبب (وهو تجاري اصلا) ....

اما الموقع اخي فلا يبيع اصلا اجهزة الطاقة الحرة بل يبيع مخططات عمل اجهزة الطاقة الحرة وهذا ان دل على شئ فيدل على عدم اهتمامهم اصلا بالموضوع , ولكن اهتمامهم تجاري بحت.....

اخي الفاضل الدكتور حسين انا مسرور جداا لتعرفي عليك في هذا الملتقى الغالي وكافة اعضاء المنتدى الاكارم , ارجوا من الله تعالى ان يوفقك لكل خير 
وارجوا ان لا تحرمنا مما اعطاك الله من العلوم ... وتصدق علينا اخي ... مما اعطاك الله 

و في السلام ختام ..........

اخوك في الله


----------



## zamalkawi (13 مايو 2010)

*والآن أرد*

السلام عليكم
والأن أخي العالم سويل أرد على بعض ما قرأت
بالتأكيد لم أقرأ كل شيء، قرأت شيئين فقط وهما هذا الرابط http://www.4shared.com/document/VGs1SrXx/FREENERGY2.html
وهذا الرابط http://www.4shared.com/document/509hnVwV/000_Free_Energy_Plans.html

الرابط الأول يتعلق بكتاب مترجم يتحدث عن الطاقة الحرة، والرابط الثاني يتحدث عن استحداث طاقة من المكثفات ومن ال back EMF الموجودة في الملفات

قبل أن أضع ردي، ألخص رأيي في أنني ندمت على الوقت الذي أضعته في قراءة هذا الهراء في الوقت الذي توجد أشياء أكثر أهمية لفعلها، ووصلت إلى أنني لن أضيع وقتي في هذا الهراء مرة أخرى، من يريد أن يخرق قانون بقائ الطاقة فليثبت أولا أن القانون لا ينطبق، ومن يدعي وجود مصدر طاقة مجاني، فليثبت هذا، وكلنا نعلم أن مصادر الطاقة المجانية المتجددة موجودة بالفعل، وأشهرها الشمس والرياح، فمن يدعي وجود مصدر طاقة مثل الأيثر والفراغ وهذه الأشياء، فليثبت هذا أولا وليحدثنا على الأساس الفيزيائي الذي سيستخلص به هذه الطاقة قبل أن يدعي وجود محرك دائم الحركة

والآن إلى الرد
بالنسبة للرابط الأول، فقد فتحته لأن الأخ سويل قال أن كات الكتاب ادعى أن المغانط تخرق قانون بقائ الطاقة، وأن هذه النظرية مشروحة في الصفحات من 9 إلى 20، لذا أردت أن أتطلع على هذه النظرية
أولا النظرية ليست مذكورة في الصفحات من 9 إلى 20 وإنما في الصفحتين 11 و 12
بداية أنا لا أستطيع الحكم على كل ما جاء بالكتاب والسبب هو عدم التخصص، ولكن على الأقل أستطيع أن أحكم على بعض الأشياء في الكتاب
فالكتاب يصلح أن يكون كتاب أدبي أكثر منه كتاب علمي، وكعادة من يكتبون في الطاقة الحرة، يتميز الأسلوب بمخاطبة العواطف أكثر من العقل، والكلام المرسل، والبكاء على المؤامرة التي تمنع البشرية من الرخاء
أما بخصوص كسر المغانظ لقانون بقائ الطاقة، فبمراجعة المكتوب في الصفحتين 11 و 12 نجد الأتي:


> المغناطيس يخرق قانون موصونية الطاقة
> إن قطب مغناطيسي قوي يمثل إجهاد في الزمكان وكذلك الحال مع شحنة كهربائية ساكنة فكل من هاتين الحالتيت تلف وتفتل الزمكان ذاته. لذلك فبخصوص كل من حالة القطب المغناطيسي والشحنة الكهربية الساكنة لا يمكن تطبيق قانون موصونية الطاقة


ثم يقول الكاتب


> السبب الذي يجعل المغانط الدائمة تعتبر عنصرا أساسيا في تصميم وبناء الأجهزة المحولة للطاقة الأيثرية هو لأن المغانط تعمل عمل مضخات للطاقة الكونية أو صمامات جاذبية فالطاقة الفضائية "الأيثر" يمكن تركيزها وتكثيفها وتضخيمها ودمجها بواسطة مجالات مغناطيسية قوية



وبتحليل النص نجد أولا تناقضا واضحا، فهو أولا يقول أن المغانط تكسر قانون بقائ الطاقة، ثم يعود ويقول أن المغانط تستخدم في المحركات الدائمة بسبب تركيزها للطاقة الكونية وليس لكسرها قانون بقائ الطاقة
هذا بالنسبة للشكل
أما بالنسبة للمضمون، فالكاتب، كعادة من يتحدثون في مجال الطاقة الحرة، يضع عبارة محورية يبني عليها كل كلامه، دون أن يضع إثبات لهذه العبارة
وهذا يتضح في كلي الاقتباسين، ففي الاقتباس الأول يقول الكاتب أن المغناطيس يمثل إجهاد للزمكان، وبالتالي لا ينطبق عليه قانون موصونية الطاقة، دون أن يذكر كيف تؤثر المغانط على الزمكان، ودون أن يذكر لماذا يعني التأثير على الزمكان عدم انطباق قانون موصونية الطاقة
أما في الاقتباس الثاني فيقول أن المغانط تركز الطاقة الكونية دون أن يذكر الكيفية أو الميكانزم الذي تركز به المغانط هذه الطاقة، بل أنه في مقاطع أخرى من الكتاب لم يستطع أن يصف هذه الطاقة

الخلاصة أن الكاتب وضع نظرية مفادها أن المغانط تكسر قانون بقائ الطاقة دون أن يضع ما يثبت به هذه النظرية

ولكن رغم هذا أعود وأؤكد على أنني لا أستطيع الحكم على ما جاء في الكتاب، ففيه الكثير من الأشياء التي لم أفهمها بحكم عدم التخصص

ولكن لي كلمة أخيرة أوجهها إلى مترجم الكتاب: من الواضح أن الترجمة جديدة جدا ومن الواضح أنه متمكن من الترجمة، فلماذا يضيع جهده في ترجمة أشياء كهذه، بينما الأمة تعاني من تخلف في مجالات كثيرة أكثر أهمية، وأحد الأسباب هو ضعف المكتبة العربية في هذه المجالات!!

بالنسبة للرابط الثاني، فسأرد عليه في الرسالة التالية، وهو بالمناسبة رابط كوميدي جدا ​


----------



## zamalkawi (13 مايو 2010)

*الرابط الثاني*

أما بالنسبة للرابط الثاني، فهو نموذج جيد لهؤلاء الذين يظنون أنهم بمجرد أن يستطيعوا توصيل سلكين فقد أصبحوا خبراء
فكاتب هذا الملف من الواضح أنه لا يعرف أساسيات الأساسيات عن الهندسة أو عن قانون بقائ الطاقة أو عن حسابات الطاقة بوجه عام، ومع ذلك يدعي أنه خرق القانون وحصل على طاقة مجانية
الملف مكون من 7 صفحات قرأت منها 3 صفحات ونصف، ولم أقرأ الباقي، لأن ما قرأته في ال 3 صفحات و نصف الأولى كان يكفي للحكم على الكتاب

الملف يتحدث أولا عن تجربة جرب فيها تشغيل محرك من مكثف مشحون مع شحن مكثف آخر، وكرر هذه التجربة مرة أخرى مع وجود مكثف آخر يتم شحنه أثناء عمل المحرك، ثبت له أن الحالة الثانية تؤدي لوجود فائض في الطاقة، لأن المحرك دار لمدة أطول، وهذه التجربة لا أستطيع التعليق عليها لأنه لا توجد أي بيانات عن الطاقة التي استهلكها المحرك ليدور

ثم أعاد الكاتب التجربة ولكن هذه المرة مع وجود حمل ميكانيكي، وهو رفع ثقل كتلته 74 جرام، وهنا يكننا أن نحلل الأداء، لأننا يمكننا حساب الشغل الميكانيكي المبذول أي الطاقة

الكاتب يقول أنه شحن مكثف سعته 40000 مايكروفاراد بجهد 10 فولت
ومن المعروف أن الطاقة المختزنة في مكثف يسهل حسابها من العلاقة
E = 1/2 V^2 C
حيث E هي الطاقة، V هو الجهد، و C هي السعة
وبالتلي نصل إلى أن الطاقة المختزنة هي 2 جول

أما الشغل الميكانيكي فيمكن حسابه من العلاقة
W = mgh
حيث W هو الضغل الميكانيكي المبذول، m هي الكتلة، g هي عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية و h هو الارتفاع الذي ارتفعته الكتلة

وحيث أن كاتب المقال جرب حالتين، مرة بمكثف واحد مشحون، ومرة بمكثفين يتم شحن ثانيهما من أولهما، وفي الحالة الأولى ارتفعت الكتلة 71 سم في الحالة الأولى و94,5 سم في الحالة الثانية فيمكن حساب الشغل الميكانيكي في الحالتين فنجد قيمته في الحالة الأولى 0,53 جول وفي الثانية 0,7 جول
بمقارنة الشغل الميكانيكي بالطاقة المختزنة نجد أنه لم يولد أي طاقة حرة وإنما جرب طريقتين أحدهما أكثر كفاءة من الأخرى، ففي المرة الأولى حقق كفاءة 25% وفي الثانية 35%،وبعيدا عن صحة التجربة من عدمها، فإنه من وجهة نظر الطاقة هذا الكلام منطقى جدا ويتسق مع قوانين الطاقة التي نعرفها جميعا

بعد هذا تحدث الكاتب عن ال back EMF وكيف يمكن الحصول على طاقة حرة من خلاله، فتحدث أولا عن هذه الظاهرة، ثم سرد تفاصيل تجربة قام بها ليثبت كلامه، فقال أنه شحن مكثف سعته 4700 مايكروفاراد على 21,5 فولت، ثم وضعه بدائرة فيها مكثفين آخرين وملف يحصل به على ال back EMF وقام بقياس شحن المكثفات فب النهاية فوجد المكثف الأول جهده 11,4 فولت، والثاني 11,4 فولت وسعته 4700 مايكروفاراد والثالث جهده 25,2 وسعته 470 مايكروفاراد
وبتطبيق المعادلة
E = 1/2 V^2 C
لحساب الطاقة قبل وبعد العملية نجد أن الطاقة قبل التوصيل كانت 1,086 جول وبعد العملية 0,909 جول أي أنه لا يوقد أي فائض في الطاقة بل على العكس يوجد فقد في الطاقة تحول إلى شغل في الجرس الذي استعمله، ولكن الكاتب يقول أنه طالما هناك زيادة في الشحنة فإنه يمكن استغلال هذه الظاهرة لتوليد طاقة حرة، وبالطبع توقفت عن القراء عند هذا الحد، فالهراء والجهل قد فاقا التصور

أعرف ما سيقوله الأخ سويل ردا على هذا الكلام، سيقول أنه ذكر من قبل أنه غير مسئول عن هذه التجارب وأنه قال أن ليس كل التجارب تعمل

وسأرد ببساطة وأقول له، إذا أنت تريدنا أن نقرأ كل الروابط واحدا بعد الأخر وهذا ما قلنا جميعا أنه مستحيل لعامل الوقت، وها أنا ذا قرأت أحد الروابط وضاع وقت ثمين بسببه أولا في قراءته ثانيا في تفنيده ثالثا في كتابة هذا الرد، وهذا من المستحيل أن أفعله مع كل الروابط، لذا فعليك أنت يا من وضعت هذه الروابط أن تقرأها وتفصل ما هو صالح عن ما هو طالح، وتقدم لنا الخلاصة، لو أنك بالفعل تريد أن تقنعنا، أما أن تمطرنا بوابل من الروابط وتخلي مسئوليتك عنها وتطلب منا أن نبحث فيها جميعها لنجد ما أنت مقتنع به ونحن لسنا مقتنعين به، فهو ضرب من الخيال!!

كما أنه بالنسبة لهذا الرابط تحديدا فأنت دافعت عن الهراء العلمي الموجود فيه أثناء نقاشك مع د. حسين

معذرة إن كنت استنتجت مسبقا ردك، ورددت عليه، ولكن فقط أريد أن أقول أنه لا داعي لاستمرار النقاش بعد انكشاف الهراء العلمي في هذه الروابط خاصة بعد دفاعك عن هذا الهراء، فالأفضل ألا نضيع وقتنا في هذا النقاشات الغير مجدية والتي لن ينتج عنها سوى سفسطائية وربما ضغائن

أما آخر ما أحب أن أوجهه لك يا أخ سويل، فلو أنك فعلا مقتنع بما تقول، فركز على الكيف وليس الكم، بمعنى لا تضع كم كبير من الروابط تتوه فيه الحقيقة وسط الهراء، وضع عدد محدود جدا من الروابط التي تكون متأكدا من صحتها​


----------



## A3sh (13 مايو 2010)

يا أخ زملكاوي ما تقرأش الكتب الصفرا دي


----------



## العالم سويل (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

اما الرابط الاول للكتاب فلن ارد اخي عليك فيه ولأنك قلت ان هناك اشياء كثيرة لم تفهمها ,وعلى كل حال سيكون معكم لقاء قريب جدا عن كيفية بناء جهاز الطاقة الحرة , ان شاء الله تعالى سواء اقتنعت اخي ام لم تقتنع ستكون هناك مجموعة بحثية لطلاب هندسة البولتكنك الاردنية تحت اشراف المخترع وليد الدرباشي ان شاء المولى عز وجل .

اما الرابط الثاني فلا افهم ما سبب رفضك له , الكتاب يحوي معلومات ناقصة وهذا مؤكد , ولكن قد قمت بشرح للعملية الموجودة في الكتاب ووضعت رابطا لكتاب تحت اشراف موقع تقنية الهندسي يوضح فيه تلك الفكرة ,مع وجود فيديو في نفس الكتاب للمحرك وهو يعمل....

على كل حال ... انا اعتذر اخي عن اضاعة وقتك ... وفقك الله 

و ادعوا لنا بالتوفيق في عملنا القادم ... ان شاء الله تعالى
دمتم في رعاية الله و حفظه
اخوكم في الله


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مايو 2010)

أخي الرابط الثاني يدعي إنتاج طاقة حرة، في حين أن هذا بالأرقام والحسابات لم يحدث، أم أنك لم تفهم المعادلات البدائية التي وضعتها؟؟
أما الرابط الأول فوضع نظرية يقول فيها أن المغانظ تكسر قانون بقائ الطاقة، ولم يذكر أي شيء يدعم نظريته!!


----------



## العالم سويل (14 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي الرابط الثاني يدعي إنتاج طاقة حرة، في حين أن هذا بالأرقام والحسابات لم يحدث، أم أنك لم تفهم المعادلات البدائية التي وضعتها؟؟
> أما الرابط الأول فوضع نظرية يقول فيها أن المغانظ تكسر قانون بقائ الطاقة، ولم يذكر أي شيء يدعم نظريته!!


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل انا لم ادعي شيئا و لم اقل شيئا ؟؟؟! كل ما قلته هو ان الرابط الثاني منقوص وذالك لأسباب اقتصادية وارسلت اليك برابط لموقع تقنية الهندسي شارحا المبدأ بالطريقة التي تريد؟؟ فماذا تريد؟؟؟

تعود وتقول الرابط الثاني و الرابط الثاني ؟؟؟ اخي ... الموضوع في كتاب الذي في احد الردود ويتكلم عن القوة الكهربائية العكسية و الاستفادة منها في المحركات ذات التيار المستمر فلماذا ترجع وتقول الرابط الثاني؟؟؟؟؟


اما بخصوص الرابط الاول فأخاف ان اقول لك اكمل مابدأت به من القرأة فتحمل علي في قلبك ما يحمله الرجل لقاتل ابيه!!!؟؟
ولكن اعدك اخي ان اترجم نص من الكتاب لم يترجمه الاخ الفاضل الذي ترجم الكتب وارسلها لك الى عنوانك الخاص .....

اخي المسألة ليست اثبات ونفي ... انما هي مصطلحات ولا يوجد تعريف علمي لها ... فقط هذا هو الموضوع ؟؟؟ احسبك قرأت بعض الصفحات من الكتب التي انزلتها , ووجدت الكاتب يسأل بعض الاسئلة عن القوة الدافعة الكهربائية و الكهرباء والجاذبية ؟؟؟ واي عاقل يعلم ان هذه مصطلحات لا تعرف اصلا ؟؟؟ فما هي الجاذبية ؟؟؟؟ اخي .... انا لا أود الدخول في مناقشات لا نفع منها , ولكن دعني اطلب منك طلبا اخيرا وهو عند تفرغك في اي وقت من عمرك حتى عند سن المائة !!! ارجو ان تحاول قرائة الكتب و البحث المستمر عن كل شئ فالعلم واسع جدااا جداا اخي .........

و اخيرا ارجو ان لا تكون ممن يحملون ضغائن في قلوبهم ... فأنا ابقى اخوك الاصغر 

وتقبل فائق تحياتي

اخوك في الله


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مايو 2010)

أتعني هذا الرابط؟
http://www.4shared.com/document/oMPqyujc/attachment.html

أما الرابط الذي قلت أنه كامل، فعليك حذفه!!
وحبذا لو تحذف كل ما هو غير كامل
فالعبرة بالكيف وليس الكم!!


----------



## العالم سويل (14 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أتعني هذا الرابط؟
> http://www.4shared.com/document/ompqyujc/attachment.html
> 
> أما الرابط الذي قلت أنه كامل، فعليك حذفه!!
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الفاضل لقد وصلت رسالتك وسامحني اذا اخطأت وسيتم انشاء الله حذف الرابط , وكلامك درر اخي نعم فالعبرة بالكيف وليس بالكم ..... جزيت خيرااا اخي 

ولكن اود ان استفسر منك شيئا ما , لقد قلت انك درست الرابط الناقص و الذي طلبت مني حذفه و اخي الدكتور حسين قال ذالك ايضا .... ولكن حسب ما يظهر لدي فهذا الكتاب تم تنزيله مرة واحدة فقط ؟؟؟؟ وكانت البارحة ايضا..... لا اقصد التشكيك بمصداقية احد .... ولكن هل يوجد مصدر اخر للمعلومات او مكتبة اخرى للطاقة الحرة على الانترنت ؟؟؟؟ لعلنا نستفيد منها اخي ... لو وضعت روابطها ....

وجزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك الاسلام واهله 

و ارجوا ان تقبل اعتذاري ان اخطأت فهمك ..... ولا تحرمنا مما اعطاك الله من العلوم اخي 
و يا حبذا لو عندك بعض الكتب التي تراها مفيدة ان ترفعها الينا كي تعم الفائدة الجميع بأذن الله 

و في السلام ختام...............

اخوكم في الله


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مايو 2010)

لا أدري ما مصدر الخطأ، ولكني بالتأكيد قرأت الملف الذي وضعت رابطه، فأنا أعرف أني قرأته:85:
وبالنسبة للدكتور حسين فأعتقد أنه أيضا قد قرأه لأنه ناقش أشياء تقنية فيه مثل إضافة كتلة دوارة
أو ربما هو كان يقصد ملف آخر
على كل حال لقد سألتك عن رابط آهر أنت وضعته، وكنت أريد أن أعرف إن كان هذا ما تقصده برابط موقع التقنية
وأرغب في أن تؤكد هذا أو تنفيه، حتى نتناقش على هذا الأساس


----------



## العالم سويل (14 مايو 2010)

نعم هذا هو اخي الفاضل

جزاك المولى خيرااااااااااا

http://www.4shared.com/document/oMPqyujc/attachment.html


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مايو 2010)

والآن قبل أن أقضي وقتا في قراءة الملف المذكور، ,افنده وأوضح الثغرات به، فهل لو فعلت هذا ستقول أن هذا الملف أيضا ناقص، أم أنك وقتها ستقتنع أن المحرك دائم الحركة وهم؟؟
لو ثبت أن هذا الملف هراء، وأنه لا يمكن تطبيقه، وظللت أنت على قناعتك، فلا داعي أن أضيع وقتا فيه
أما لو قرأته وأقنعني ووجدت أن محركا دائم الحركة ممكن بالطريقة المشروحة في الملف فسأعلن هنا في هذا المكان أنني اقتنعت بإمكانية عمل محركات دائمة الحركة
أرجو الرد لأنني جاد فعلا فيما أقول، ولن أضيع وقتي من أجل أن تقول لي بعدها هذا الملف ناقص
لذا أطلب منك أن تقول لي من الآن ماذا سيكون رد فعلك لو ثبت بالدليل القاطع أن ما في الملف هراء، وهذا ما أتوقعه


----------



## العالم سويل (14 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> والآن قبل أن أقضي وقتا في قراءة الملف المذكور، ,افنده وأوضح الثغرات به، فهل لو فعلت هذا ستقول أن هذا الملف أيضا ناقص، أم أنك وقتها ستقتنع أن المحرك دائم الحركة وهم؟؟
> لو ثبت أن هذا الملف هراء، وأنه لا يمكن تطبيقه، وظللت أنت على قناعتك، فلا داعي أن أضيع وقتا فيه
> أما لو قرأته وأقنعني ووجدت أن محركا دائم الحركة ممكن بالطريقة المشروحة في الملف فسأعلن هنا في هذا المكان أنني اقتنعت بإمكانية عمل محركات دائمة الحركة
> أرجو الرد لأنني جاد فعلا فيما أقول، ولن أضيع وقتي من أجل أن تقول لي بعدها هذا الملف ناقص
> لذا أطلب منك أن تقول لي من الآن ماذا سيكون رد فعلك لو ثبت بالدليل القاطع أن ما في الملف هراء، وهذا ما أتوقعه


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الزملكاوي الكريم ....المسألة ليست من يربح او يخسر هنا؟؟؟؟

اذا كنت تعلم شيئا عن هذا المحرك فأعرضه بطريقة جيدة سواء اكان تفنيدا ام لا لعلنا نستفيد من علمك 
واذا حاولت تفنيده فأنا مقتنع تماما بما تقول ....... ولكن هل يجب ان تفسر لي ايضا بعض ما اجهل؟؟
كمبدأفصل الموجب و بعض الاعتراضات في الكتب التي حملتها ... ارجو توضيحها ايضا بالمعية 

جزاك الله خيراااا

و ارجوامنك اخيرا ان تكون جادا فالكتاب الذي ستفنده مدروس جيداا من مهندس متخصص مثلك ....

جزيت خيرااا اخي و دمت في حفظ الله ورعايته 

اخوك في الله.


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مايو 2010)

أخي
الوقت المتاح لدي ليس لانهائيا
والمسألة ليست من يربح ومن يخسر
ولكن إن كان جهدي بلا فائدة فلا يوجد معني أن أقوم به


----------



## العالم سويل (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا معك تحت الاقناع المبرهن والعلمي اخي الفاضل 

انا انتظرك

اخوك في الله


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مايو 2010)

أخي حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع، وحتى لا يخرج هذا الموضوع عن غرضه الخاص بمناقشة حذف أو ترك الموضوعات المنافية لقانون بقائ الطاقة، فسأفتح موضوعا جديدا فقط لمناقشة الكتاب، بهدف الوصول للحقيقة سويا بإذن الله، وبدون أي تحيزات مسبقة في الحكم


----------



## العالم سويل (14 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع، وحتى لا يخرج هذا الموضوع عن غرضه الخاص بمناقشة حذف أو ترك الموضوعات المنافية لقانون بقائ الطاقة، فسأفتح موضوعا جديدا فقط لمناقشة الكتاب، بهدف الوصول للحقيقة سويا بإذن الله، وبدون أي تحيزات مسبقة في الحكم


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وانا معك اخي الفاضل في هذا , فهذا عين الصواب بارك الله فيك 

وهذا ان دل على شيء فيدل على حبك للتعلم والتحقق من كل ما هو جديد , بروح علمية ومعرفية اصيلة

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك ونفع بك الاسلام واهله 

اخوك في الله


----------



## thnoooon (30 مايو 2010)

مرحبا ابقو الموضوع مفتوح فكل العلوم قبل 200 سنا كانت لاتصدق


----------



## العقاب الهرم (8 يونيو 2010)




----------



## محمد ابو ريم (8 يونيو 2010)

^^^

الصورة المتحركه أخي العقاب الهرم
مبدئيا منطيقة لكن هناك شيء غير صحيح
لو تلاحظ لو فرضنا إنها ساعة
من الساعة 12 الى الساعة 2 الحركة ليست في إتجاه الجاذبيه وإنما ناحية الشرق لو فرضنا أن الشمال للأعلى
فما هو تفسيرها ؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 يونيو 2010)

أنا أعترض على شيئين :
الأول : أن القانون اسمه ( حفظ الطاقة ) 
الثاني : أننا لا نخلق من عدم بل نستفيد من طاقة موجودة في الطبيعة أصلاً ؛ فالمغناطيس طاقة طبيعية مثل الرياح والشمس والأمواج ، وجاذبية الأرض وحرارتها .....
وبناءً على ذلك أطالب بالحفاظ على المواضيع كما هي .......... وليعترض من يشاء ضمن حدود ....


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يونيو 2010)

تم إغلاق الموضوع وإنتهاء فترة التصويت 
والتي كانت شهرين 
كان التصويت بنسبة 45% بإبقاء المواضيع وإضافة عبارة مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة 

لذا نرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء إضافة عبارة 
((مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة )) 
في المواضيع المشابهة التي سيقومون بطرحها مستقبلا .

والله من وراء القصد .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يوليو 2010)

اتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساهم برأيه 
ولولا إختلاف الأذواق لبارت السلع .. 
والإختلاف .. محمود .. إذا كان الهدف منه الوصول إلى الحقيقة .. 
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير .


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يوليو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> تم إغلاق الموضوع وإنتهاء فترة التصويت
> والتي كانت شهرين
> كان التصويت بنسبة 45% بإبقاء المواضيع وإضافة عبارة مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة
> 
> ...


شكرا د. محمد على فتح الموضوع مرة أخرى، فأنا معترض على أن يضيف أصحاب المواضيع أنفسهم هذه العبارة
أقترح أن تتم الإضافة عن طريق أحد المشرفين، فعند وضع أي من هذه المواضيع، يتقدم أحد المعترضين بشكوى، وبناء على الشكوى يتم فحص الموضوع، فإن تبين مخالفته للقانون الشهير يتم وضع العبارة


----------



## pic2007 (14 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا لك يا دكتور*

السلام عليكم
السادة الافاضل

في البداية أحيي الدكتور 

الواقع انا سعيد لسببين:
1-نتيجة التصويت فهي لم تكن حاسمة كما تعودنا دائما بخصوص نتائج الاستفتاءات
2-اعادة فتح الموضوع 

العلم لم يكتمل بعد-ولا أحد ادعى ذلك- ولذلك عبارة مستحيل هي ببساطة عبارة غير علمية 

اذا عدنا للوراء سنجد ان آراء الاقلية والهامشية هي التي غيرت التاريخ 

لم نضع للعقل-وقد خلقه الله حرا-مكبلا بقيود من صنعنا نحن؟
فكما يقال التاريخ يعيد نفسه دائما
فكل من يتجه عكس السير العام سيواجه بكل الوسائل وخصوصا بسلاح الدمار الشامل الا وهو مخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة 
فنظرة انيوتن للقوة والطاقة مازالت تسيطر علينا .

على سبيل المثال النظرة الى الالكترون لم تعد مقبولة لتفسير كل الظواهر لذلك افترض العلماء وجود دقائق مكونة للالكترون لتفسير مايحصل-وبالتاكيد لن نتوقف هنا-
الالكترون في الواقع يخرق هذا القانون
طبعا عند دراسته نتعمد تبسيط الدراسة في الحقيقة نتعمد التحريف 
لم لا يدرس المهندس مكانيكا الكم؟ او النظرية النسبية؟
اعتقد الجواب هو حتى لايتم تصنيع اجهزة تعتمد على هذه النظريات ولتبقى نظرية فقط
فمازلنا نعتمد على محركات قديمة الطراز

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يوليو 2010)

pic2007 قال:


> لذلك عبارة مستحيل هي ببساطة عبارة غير علمية


د. باشراحيل لم يقل مستحيل وإنما قال مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة، وشتان الفارق
أما لاأمر الآخر، ألست تقول أنت وسيد ساموك أن المحركات دائمة الحركة لا تخرق قانون حفظ الطاقة؟ ألا تقولون أن هذه المحركات تستقي طاقتها من بحر الطاقة الذي نعيش فيه؟ ما مشكلتك إذن مع إضافة عبارة "مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة"؟
ولو راجعت مشاركات سيد ساموك، وهو من أكبر المؤيدين لمواضيعك وأفكارك على المنتدى، ستجد أنه مؤيد جدا لقانون حفظ الطاقة
على كل حال إضافة العبارة لن يضيف كثيرا، فكثيرون لا يقتنعون بقانون حفظ الطاقة أساسا، ولن يحدث فارقا معهم أن تضاف العبارة أو لا
ولكنها نوع من "ألا هل بلغت، اللهم فاشهد" أي أنني اراها محاولة من الإدارة كي تقول فعلنا ما علينا، وهم مشكورون في هذا، فهذا هو الحل الوسط بين ترك المنتدى لأعشار المتعلمين الذين لا يعرفون أصلا ما هو قانون حفظ الطاقة، وبين أن يتم إغلاق هذه المواضيع، فهذا أسلوب الظلاميين القمعي، فتكميم الأفواه وحجب الرأي الآخر أمر مرفوض، في حدود الآداب العامة بالطبع


----------



## pic2007 (14 يوليو 2010)

*مخالف لقانون الفعل ورد الفعل*

السلام عليكم
السادة الافاضل 

رسميا تم خرق قانون الفعل ورد الفعل وهذا في الكهروميغناطيس بداية من ماكسويل وحتى الان
ولم لم يحرك احد ساكنا؟؟؟ 

لا اعتقد ان ميكانيكيا سيقبل ببساطة خرق هذا القانون؟ 

ماذا لو وجب التضحية باحدهما-التخلي عن قانون الفعل ورد الفعل او قانون مصونية الطاقة؟ فايهما سنختار؟

لم الطاقة تتعلق بشكل النظام المدروس-الطاقة المخزنة في المكثفة تتعلق بثابت خاص بالمكثفة-
ماذا لو قارنا نظامين متماثلين فقط مختلفين من حيث ثابت الشكل ووجدنا اختلافا في الطاقة فمن اين تحصلنا على الفارق؟

اعتقد اننا في حاجة ماسة لنقاش هذا الموضوع بشكل مستقل 

والسلام.


----------



## ساموك (14 يوليو 2010)

هل أستطيع أن أفهم ياسيد زملكاوي على أي أساس تريد أن تخول الإدارة بتقرير صفة الموضوع: أمخالف هو لقانون المصونية أم لا؟؟ هل تعتقد أنت أو تعتقد الإدارة بأنها مرجعا علميا فيصلا؟؟؟ تكون إذا قد أخطأت وأنا أستغرب هذا الطرح!

لكني أرى أن معظم الأعضاء لا يريدون أن يتعمقوا في فهم قانون المصونية. هلا شرحت لنا مثلا أين تذهب طاقة الشمس التي تدمج في كل ثانية 620 مليون طن هيدروجين؟ وأين تذهب طاقة الرياح التي لا نحولها إلى كهرباء؟ وأين تذهب الحرارة التي بعد أن تدفئ بيوتنا؟ ألا يشمل فهمك لقانون المصونية أنها أيضا لا تفنى؟ إذا قل لي إلى أين تذهب! ثم مارأيك بالخلايا الضوئية؟ هل كنت ستوافق على فكرتها قبل اكتشاف العتبات في أنصاف النواقل؟ 
أكرر الجزم: قانون مصونية الطاقة محفوظ إلى الأبد. لقد خلقت الطاقة الكلية مرة واحدة ولا يمكن خلقها مرة أخرى. وهي لا تفنى حتى يفنى الكون. هي موجودة في كل مكان وزمان. ولا يوجد طريقة لخرق مصونيتها سوى لدى خالقها وخالق الأكوان. ربما كان الفهم الخاطئ للجمل الفيزيائية المعزولة أدى إلى قصور فهم قانون المصونية. لكن لا يوجد جملة فيزيائية معزولة من وجهة نظر الطاقة أبدا.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا مش هاطول في الكلام

فقط أريد أن أسأل سؤالا

هل قانون بقاء الطاقة هذا نتيجة فكر بشري وقدرات آدمية محدودة أم هو وحي من عند الله أو كلام رسول من الرسل؟

وبما أن الإجابة معلومة 

فأرجوا أن نترك الناس تجتهد وتبحث وتدرس في حلول جديدة فقد تتغير الحياة على سطح هذا الكوكب بالكلية نتيجة ابداعات البشر بما فتح الله لهم من دروب العلم لماذا نحجر على العقول ونرفض دون أن نبحث وندرس مع أن الله قال لنا وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليل وقال عنا في كتابه أيضا "وَكَانَ الإِنسَانُ عَجُولاً" و " وَكَانَ الْإِنسَانُ أَكْثَرَ شَيْءٍ جَدَلاً "

و" إِنَّهُ كَانَ ظَلُوماً جَهُولاً "

وقد قتل الكثير من العلماء في السجون واتهموا بالجنون نتيجة ما توصلوا إليه من ابتكارات وتخيلات أصبحت حقيقة ملموسة نعيش بها هذا الأيام

فمتى يتسع أفقنا ليستوعب كل العلوم والأفكار كل النظريات قابلة للهدم والتطوير والتغيير وكذلك القوانين حتى المسلمات ما دامت من عمل البشر وليست وحيا من السماء

هذا رأيي وأرجو ألا يأخذه أحد بعصبية أو يغضب منها فهو مجرد رأي أعتقد أنه صواب 

ودائما نقول كما قال الصالحون السابقون 

"رأيي صواب يحتمل الخطأ ورأيك خطأ يحتمل الصواب"

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات

فلنبقي على الموضوع مع توضيح مخالفته لقانون بقاء عفوا عفوا عفوا

الهمني الله شيء في هذه اللحظة من كلام الله

"كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه" أليست الطاقة شيء 

لا يبقى إلا الله يا مؤمنين


----------



## أحمد السماوي (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اسمحوا لي ان ادلو برايي هنا وقول أنني مع أبقاء هذا القسم ولكن بشروط هي:
1- أن يكون الشخص صاحب الأختراع من المتخصصين في مجال الأختراع فلوا كان الأختراع كهربائيا يجب أن يكون هو متخصص في الكهرباء ولو كان ميكانيكيا يجب أن يكون متخصصاً في الميكانيك وهكذا...
2- أن يضع التحليل الرياضي أو الفيزيائي لأختراعة أو أن يقوم بتصميم الأختراع بنفسة ثم يعرض علينا ما صمم بفلم متحرك لا غبار علية.
3- كل صاحب فكرة غير موجوده عملياً ليس له الحق بأدعاء صحة فكرتة وهي خاطئة حتى يقوم بوضعها بصورتها العملية والأحتجاج بأفلام الغير لا يعتبر مبرراً للصحة.
4- في حالة خروج أي شخص عن النقاش العلمي يتم غلق الموضوع ولا يتم فتحة ثانية أبدا.
5- لا يجب أن نضح حكرا على التفكير ونحجر على كل صاحب فكرة بل نتركة يطرح فكرتة للنقاش فأن لم تكن صحيحة فقد تفيدنا في تطوير أفكار ((اقل أستهلاكاً)) للطاقة .
والسلام.


----------



## ehsansabah (3 أغسطس 2010)

​في إحدى الجامعات في كولومبيا حضر أحد الطلاب
محاضرة مادة الرياضيات ..
وجلس في آخر القاعة (ونام بهدوء )..
وفي نهاية المحاضرة استيقظ على أصوات الطلاب ..
ونظر إلى السبورة فوجد أن الدكتور كتب عليها مسألتين 
فنقلهما بسرعة وخرج من القاعة وعندما رجع البيت بدأ يفكر في حل هذه المسألتين ..
كانت المسألتين صعبة فذهب إلى مكتبة الجامعة وأخذ المراجع اللازمة ..
وبعد أربعة أيام استطاع أن يحل المسألة الأولى ..
وهو ناقم على الدكتور الذي أعطاهم هذا الواجب الصعب !!
وفي محاضرة الرياضيات اللاحقة استغرب أن الدكتور لم يطلب منهم الواجب ..
فذهب إليه وقال له: يا دكتور لقد استغرقت في حل المسألة الأولى أربعة أيام
وحللتها في أربع أوراق ..​
تعجب الدكتور وقال للطالب: ولكني لم أعطكم أي واجب !!
والمسألتين التي كتبتهما على السبورة هي أمثلة كتبتها للطلاب
للمسائل التي عجز العلم عن حلها ..!!​
ان هذه القناعة السلبية جعلت الكثير من العلماء لا يفكرون حتى في محاولة حل هذه المسألة ..
ولو كان هذا الطالب مستيقظا وسمع شرح الدكتور لما فكر في حل المسألة .
ولكن رب نومة نافعة ...
ومازالت هذه المسألة بورقاتها الأربع معروضة في تلك الجامعة.​ 
ارى ان نبقي الباب مفتوحا لكل من يريد المحاولة ومن يحاول يصل ولكن المهم ان لانضع القناعه السلبية هي التي تقودنا ووفق الله كل من يحاول وان لم يصل الى نتيجة .


----------



## حسن59 (4 أغسطس 2010)

*لتوليد الطاقة*

لدي العديد من الاختراعات : 
جهاز لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من خلال وتيرة الانتعاش المركزية 
جهاز لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من خلال الحركة الميكانيكية المغناطيسي 
جهاز لتخزين الطاقة من خلال استخدام المياه 
جهاز لتعقب الشمس بطريقة جديدة من خلال الأشعة تحت الحمراء 
كل هذه الأجهزة تعمل من تلقاء نفسها دون أي تدخل خارجي ودون توقف ، وسوف تكون واحدة من أقوى وأرخص مصادر الطاقة المتجددة والنظيفة 
وأريد شريك لمساعدتي على تنفيذ نموذج واحد عن كل اختراع من الحجم الكبير 
حسن صالح


----------



## حسن59 (4 أغسطس 2010)

*حسن صالح*

تمكن المخترع المصري حسن أحمد صالح من ابتكار جهاز لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائيـة وذلك عن طريـق الميكانيكا المغناطيسـية وهو يعـمل كتوربيـن بقوة الدفع الذاتي دون اى مؤثر خارجي او قوة خارجية ولاول مـرة في العـالم تم اكتشـاف الحركـة المفقـودة لتشغيل جهاز يعمل من تلقاء نفسه.

والجهاز الجديد يعمل عن طريق الحركة الميكانيكية الذاتية لمجموعـات من المغناطيسـات العـاديـة الموجبة والسالبة الموضوعة بطريقة رأسية وأفقيـة على أذرع وأعمـدة وتروس متحـركـة من النحاس أو الألومنيـوم وذلك عن طريـق التجـاذب والتنـافـر لمجموعـات المغناطيسـات مسببة حركة ترددية لمجموعة من المغناطيسات من أعلى لأسفل والعكس بدون أى مـؤثـر خارجى أو طاقة خارجية.

والاختراع الجديد من شأنه توفير طاقة نظيفة، العالم في أشد الاحتياج إليها، ويأتي الجهاز المبتكر في وقت تتسابق فيه الدول لإيجاد بدائل للطاقة الغير متجددة. 

ويتميز الاختراع الجديد بتفوقه عن توربينات الرياح وغيرها من الاختراعات التي تنتج الكهرباء، كما يتميز بانخفاض خامات تصنيعه ليعطـي افضـل نتيجـة اقتصاديـة، وقد تم تصميم الجهاز بصورة مصغرة يعمل كمولد صغير للمنازل او مولد متوسط للمصانع، ويمكن أيضا تصنيعه بشكل أكبر للحصول على كميات هائلة من الطاقة الكهربائية، ويمكن تصنيعه كوحدات كبيرة متجاورة لأمداد المدن بالطاقة.

والجديد في هذا الاختراع أن الجهاز يعمل من تلقاء نفسه دون وجود أي مؤثر خارجي، ليستمر في العمل وإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية دون انقطاع أو توقف، ودون أي حدوث أي ضوضاء عند عملية التشغيل. ويؤكد المخترع أن خامات الجهاز الجديد متوفرة في البيئة العربية. 
hassan saleh او حسن 59


----------



## د حسين (4 أغسطس 2010)

*اهلا بعودتك يا صديقي حسن*

اهلا بك وتحية طيبة يا صديقي حسن 
اليوم تحدثنا بصفة الغائب وتقول تمكن المخترع حسن من ..... بينما انت هو حسن ... لماذا لم تقل تمكنت من اختراع كذا وكذا ... وكأن وكالة انباء تنقل النبأ عنك ؟؟؟ 
اخي العزيز ... أنا وراك وراك ثم وراك الى آخر العمر ... ما ذكرته مستحيل وأطلب منك الدليل القاطع ولا أحب ان أعود الى البدايات منعا للتكرار ... وشكرا​


----------



## zamalkawi (4 أغسطس 2010)

*لا تحلم*



أحمد السماوي قال:


> 1- أن يكون الشخص صاحب الأختراع من المتخصصين في مجال الأختراع فلوا كان الأختراع كهربائيا يجب أن يكون هو متخصص في الكهرباء ولو كان ميكانيكيا يجب أن يكون متخصصاً في الميكانيك وهكذا...


ستجد من يخبرك عن فورد الذي كان مزارعا، وغيره، إلى آخر هذا الهراء، ففورد ترك الزراعة وتعلم الهندسة، قبل أن يصبح فورد الذي نعرفه



أحمد السماوي قال:


> 2- أن يضع التحليل الرياضي أو الفيزيائي لأختراعة أو أن يقوم بتصميم الأختراع بنفسة ثم يعرض علينا ما صمم بفلم متحرك لا غبار علية


سيقولون لك، بل تريد أن تسرق أفكارنا ونحن نخشى على أفكارنا من السرقة، وكأنه لا يوجد شيء اسمه براءات الاختراع لحفظ حقوقهم المزعومة



أحمد السماوي قال:


> 3- كل صاحب فكرة غير موجوده عملياً ليس له الحق بأدعاء صحة فكرتة وهي خاطئة حتى يقوم بوضعها بصورتها العملية والأحتجاج بأفلام الغير لا يعتبر مبرراً للصحة


سيقولون لك أنك ظلامي ولا تريد نشر العلم وسيقولون لك فارقنا، نحن نرى الفيديوهات فكيف نكذبها ونصدقك



أحمد السماوي قال:


> 4- في حالة خروج أي شخص عن النقاش العلمي يتم غلق الموضوع ولا يتم فتحة ثانية أبدا


سيقولون لك أن الظلاميين (أي نحن، أنا وأنت) هم من يتعمدون إفساد الحوار حتى يتم غلقه

الخلاصة، هؤلاء لن تخرج منهم بحق أو باطل، كلهم يتميزون بأسلوب أدبي مائع، ويجيدون الحديث الغير علمي، ويحترفون نزع القصصص من سياقها ومن أهدافها، مثل هذا الذي يذكر قصة الطالب الذي نام في محاضرة فاستطاع أن يحل مسائل رياضية معقدة لانه لم يعرف انها معقدة، ولديهم موهبة في قلب الحقائق، وقدرة على التشويش على كلامك، وكخط دفاعي يتجاهلونك تماما إذا أحرجتهم بسؤال في الصميم، أو يهاجمونك بضراوة على أساس أنك لا ترغب للعلم أن ينتشر وتريد أن يظل العرب والمسلمون في تخلفهم

لكنهم كما أن بهم جوانب سلبية، فلهم جوانب إيجابية، فهم مسليون، فعندما أشعر ببعض الضيق أقرأ مشاركاتهم الكوميدية فأنتعش قليلا، وإن كنت أتحسر على حالنا وأسلوب تفكير شبابنا​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 أغسطس 2010)

في الحقيقة لم ألمس خلال الفترة التي مضت من عمري العلمي والبحثي والعملي والتي تتجاوز الخمسة والثلاثين عاما 
نجاحا واضحا وملموسا على الصعيد التقني والتجاري لماكينات الحركة الدائمة .. 
حيث تنقلت في عدة دول من اليابان وكندا وأمريكا وأوروبا ..

إن العالم ، غنيه وفقيره ، يتلهف لطاقة لها سمات الرخص والنظافة من حيث التلوث 
لإستبدالها بوقود البترول الخام والفحم ..

لاتزال الأبحاث قائمة لإيجاد طاقة لها هذه الخواص .

إن توليد طاقة فائضة .. هو ضرب من المستحيل ..

وعذرا على مقولتي .. لأن توليد أكثر من الموجود لا يتناسق والمنطق العقلاني .. والحقائق العلمية القطعية الثبوت ..

نتمنى أن نجد طاقة بديلة تحقق للبشرية رخاءا وإزدهارا وسلامة ..


وكل عام والجميع بألف خير.


----------



## matreax (8 أغسطس 2010)

*الطاقة لا تفنا ولا تزو ولا تخلق من عدم بل تتحول من شكل الى اخر*

اخي العذ ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه 
واما بد 
انا واحد ممن جرب الكثير ولاكن لم افلح 
وصديقي العذيذ ليس كل ما تسمع يصضق وانما اطب 
الدليل بلصور


----------



## zamalkawi (9 أغسطس 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> إن العالم ، غنيه وفقيره ، يتلهف لطاقة لها سمات الرخص والنظافة من حيث التلوث
> لإستبدالها بوقود البترول الخام والفحم ..


من خبرتي الحياتية ومن معرفتي باتجاهات بعض الدول الغربية، أتفق معك تماما أخي محمد باشراحيل
لذا أنا لست أعتقد في نظرية المؤامرة على الطاقة النظيفة بالصورة التي يروج لها مدعو المحركات دائمة الحركة
أذكر في أحد النقاشات ذكر أحدهم أن تسلا عرض على المستثمر الذي يمول اختراعاته فكرة مولد لا يستهلك أي طاقة، فسأله المستثمر وماذا سأربح قال لا شيء لأن الطاقة مجانية، فسحب المستثمر تمويله
لا أعلم مدى صحة هذه الرواية، ولكن إن صحت فهي تدل على غباء هذا المستثمر، فهو بالتأكيد لن يبيع الطاقة مجانا، فهو سيستثمر في الأجهزة، وفي شبكات التوزيع، وكل هذا الاستثمار سيحمله على المستخدم النهائي، بل أنه سيكون لديه ميزة تنافسية عن غيره من منتجي الطاقة أنه سينتج أرخص، لذا أنا أشك في صحة هذه الرواية التي يدعيها مرجو نظرية المؤامرة
أي مستثمر أو أي مقدم خدمة يحاول أن يوفر خدمته بأرخص التكلفة (أي أنه يتكلف أقل ما يمكن) حتى يستطيع أن يحقق ربح أكبر، هذا ألف باء تسويق وتجارة
فلو أن هناك أباطرة تجارة بترول، فهناك أباطرة صناعة طاقة وأباطرة استهلاك طاقة وهناك حكومات ومجتمع دولي
فلا يعقل أن ينتصر أباطرة تجارة البترول على كل هؤلاء
ولو كان الأمر هكذا لما وجدت طاقة الرياح ولا الطاقة النووية ولا الطاقة الشمسية
وربما سمعنا جميعا عن المشروع العملاق الذي تنوي الدول الأوروبية إقامته في الصحراء الكبرى (في الجزائر وغيرها) لتوليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية وتصديرها إلى أوروبا، فلو كان أباطرة تجارة البترول بهذه القوة لحاربوا هذا المشروع بدلا من محاربة عجلة ذاتية الحركة أو مغناطيسات تولد حركة دائمة أو ماء يتحلل بطاقة أقل من طاقة اتحاد الأكسوجين والهيدروجين، أو الدوائر الكهربائية التي تستقبل الإلكترونات من الأثير المحيط إلى آخر هذه الأشياء التي لم نر واحدا منها حتى الآن يثبت عمله بصورة قاطعة
أنا أعتقد أن العالم يسعى "جادا" للوصول لطاقة أنظف وأرخص وغير قابلة للنضوب.​


----------



## حسن59 (9 أغسطس 2010)

الى الاخ أحمد السماوي
مخترع الساعة كان نجار


----------



## حسن59 (10 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ zamalkawi
انت صح


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أغسطس 2010)

حسن59 قال:


> الى الاخ أحمد السماوي
> مخترع الساعة كان نجار


أخي أحمد السماوي، ألم أقل لك :84:
انسى
لا أمل مع هؤلاء
علينا أن نحاول مع من قد يقتنع بفكرهم مستقبلا، وليس مع المقتنعين بهذا الفكر بالفعل
ويحب على الإدارة أن تتصدى بقوة، ليس لأصحاب هذا الفكر، فنحن نرفض الحجر على الأفكار، ولكن تتصدى لمراوغتهم، وتتصدى لتزييفهم للحقائق، والأهم من هذا أن تضغط عليهم لوضع أدلة علمية لما يقولون وليس كلاما مرسلا أو فيديوهات يوتيوب!!


----------



## abbo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الي الاخوة المتشككين نيابه عن صاحب الموضوع
اي اكتشاف مهم في العالم كان مثار السخرية في بادئ الامر فلا تتعجلوا الحكم علي الامور
الطاقه الهيدروجينيه المجانية اصبحة امراً واقعا بلا شك في اوساط الشباب والعلماء الباحثين عن الحقيقة فلا يفوتكم القطار وانتم تتجادلون 
اقرءوا المزيد عن هذه الطاقه التي لم ولن تسمعوا عنها قريباً الا عن طريق الانترنت لأن هذه الطاقه (((((( محااااااااربة))))))) وهي لن تؤدي لافلاس شركات النفط فحسب بل ان الذين الذين يحكمون العالم من وراء الستار سوف يفقدون اي كرت ضغط في حال توفر الطاقة المجانية للشعوب الضعيفة

الآن نتحدث عن التفاصيل العلميه باختصار
خلق الله من كل شئ زوجين وخلق من الوجود نوعين الطين والنار اما الطين فهو عالمنا الذي نراه بالحواس المعروفه واساسه العناصر الكيميائية المعروفه.
واما النار فهو عالم غير مرئي بالنسبه لنا ولكنه موجود ومن مخلوقاته الجن ومن ظواهره الخواص المغنطيسيه (وهي مجال موازي للطاقه المجانيه نتطرق اليه في حينه) اما السؤال عن الهيدروجين ومن اين يكتسب الطاقه فالجواب هو من العالم الناري ولا ننسي ان الهيدروجين هو اول العناصر في الجدول الدوري فلربما يكون علي اتصال مع عناصر العالم الناري ويتم تمرير الطاقة بينهما .الماء اساس الحياة وعن الماء يخبرنا رب العزة (اولم ير الذين كفروا ان السماوات والارض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي افلا يؤمنون) لماذا لماذا ذكر الرتق والفتق (ومعناهما الانشطار والاندماج) ثم ذكر الماء وعلاقته بوجود الحياة.
الادله العلميه والمنطقية كثيرة ولكن المؤامرة اكبر من ان يتصورها احدنا في لحظه من الزمن
الطاقة المغناطيسية ايضا يمكن استخدامها بطريقه مجانية دون الحاجه لمصدر خارجي (مرئي) واعود فاذكر بان الطاقه قد تكون غير مرئيه وان العالم الناري هو المصدر لهذه الطاقة الخفية المجانية والتي ترتبط بعالمنا حتي الان بطريقين لا ثالث لهما 
كيميائياً عن طريق الماء
فيزيائيا عن طريق المغنطيس 
ولا ننسي ان المغنطيس وهو من (الحديد) قد ذكره رب العزة ووصفه بأن فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس 
واخيرا وليس آخرا فان ما نعرفه اليوم عن منافع الحديد واسرار الكون لس الا نذرا يسير (وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا)

ولا نملك الا ان نقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وقل رب ذدني علماً) صدق الله العظيم

السؤال عن المصادر والتوثيق فلا اسهل من ان تكتب كلمه الطاقة المجانية free energy علي محركات البحث وستجد ما يشبع نهمك من هذه المعلومات


----------



## د حسين (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*أحلام يقظة*



abbo قال:


> نيابه عن صاحب الموضوع
> 
> اقرءوا المزيد عن هذه الطاقه التي لم ولن تسمعوا عنها قريباً الا عن طريق الانترنت لأن هذه الطاقه (((((( محااااااااربة)))))))



اذا كان صاحب الموضوع قد غادر المنتدى لعدم تمكنه من الدفاع عن فكرته ؟؟؟؟؟ فهل ستنقذه أنت بأحلامك ؟؟؟
ثم ان الانترنت هي المكان الوحيد لهذه المواضيع فهذا صحيح ولكن بسبب ان كل من هب ودب يستطيع الادلاء بأحلامه فيها.
شكرا مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والصحصحة
​


----------



## abbo (21 سبتمبر 2010)

احلامي هذه اخشي انها كوابيس لكثير ممن ارتبطت حياتهم وارزاقهم بالطاقه (الخبيثة) اقصد بها الطاقه التقليدية العادية لأنها السبب في تدمير بيتنا واصابتنا بكل ما هو سيئ وخبيث من الامراض . المهم ان الامر اصبح حقيقه واقعه ولا مفر منها بتصديق مصدق او بتكذيب مكذب وان كنت فعلا دكتوراً مطلعاً فدونك الانترنت -الله يخليه لينا- ابحث عنها وصحح مسار حياتك قبل ان تفوتك الحفلة


----------



## abbo (21 سبتمبر 2010)

العبارة التي اقتبستها انت (نيابه عن صاحب الموضوع) وردت خطئا ولم يكن مقصودا بها هذا الموضوع بالتحديد ارجو المعذرة


----------



## abbo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ادي هدية مني لك يا دكتور حسين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VKHFnkDf54&
feature=player_embedded


----------



## zamalkawi (22 سبتمبر 2010)

وهل المفترض ما أن نشاهد هذا الفيديو أن نقول نعم لقد كنا خاطئين، الأخ أبو على صواب
المشكلة يا سيد أبو أنك تخاطب مهندسين، وليس مجموعة من العوام
لذا فمثل هذا الفيديو غير كافي لإقناعنا
لكي تقنعنا يجب أن تهتم أكثر بمصداقية مصدرك!!
فأنا أيضا أستطيع أن أصنع مثل هذا الفيديو
ولقد ناديت بهذا مرارا في مواضيع الطاقة المجانية
يجب أن يكون المصدر معترف به، ويجب أن يكون هناك إثبات علمي
سيد أبو، هل أنت مهندس؟ هل قرأت ولو ورقة بحثية علمية واحدة في حياتك؟
لو كانت الإجابة بنعم، فأنت بالتأكيد تعرف ماذا أقصد بمصدر معترف به
وأرجو وأناشد الإدارة التصدي لهذه الظاهرة!!
في منتدى علمي، يتكلم البعض كلاما غير علمي، ويضعون فيديوهات لا مصدر لها، ويريدون أن يقنعوا الآخرين بمحتواها!!
أين الإدارة من هذا؟؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

matreax قال:


> اخي العذ ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه
> واما بد
> انا واحد ممن جرب الكثير ولاكن لم افلح
> وصديقي العذيذ ليس كل ما تسمع يصضق وانما اطب
> الدليل بلصور


 
شاكر مرورك ..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> حقيقة قسم الطاقة المتجددة أصبح و كأنه ساحة حرب ،أدخل موضوع لأستفيد فأجد ردود توتر الأعصاب.
> هذا المجال يشكل جزء مهم من إختصاصي،وكطالبة جديدة مازلت منعرفش من أين أبدأ ،وأعرف أن هذا القسم هو أملي .إن شاء الله يتحسن الوضع.
> الله يعينك يا دكتور محمد على إدارة هذا القسم: الأصعب في الملتقى.


 


أبو الحلول قال:


> الله المستعان..


 
نعم هي حرب او بالأحرى سجالات .. 
واتمنى ان تأخذ المنحى العلمي..

الله المستعان مهندس ابوالحلول ..

دعوة: أرجو من كل من لديه إختراع جديد ويرغب في نشره هنا ان يدعمه بأحد المعطيات :
1- براءة إختراع 
2- او : بحث أكاديمي أشرف عليه اساتذة متخصصون في الطاقة 
3- إعطاء ملخص توضيحي بالمعادلات العلمية الهندسية (Abstract) 
4- وضع المجلة العلمية التي نشرت البحث .
 مثل 

http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/journaldescription.cws_home/969/description#description


وفق الله الجميع.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> وهل المفترض ما أن نشاهد هذا الفيديو أن نقول نعم لقد كنا خاطئين، الأخ أبو على صواب
> المشكلة يا سيد أبو أنك تخاطب مهندسين، وليس مجموعة من العوام
> لذا فمثل هذا الفيديو غير كافي لإقناعنا
> لكي تقنعنا يجب أن تهتم أكثر بمصداقية مصدرك!!
> ...


 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> نعم هي حرب او بالأحرى سجالات ..
> 
> واتمنى ان تأخذ المنحى العلمي..​
> الله المستعان مهندس ابوالحلول ..​
> ...


 
نعم هي حرب او بالأحرى سجالات .. 

واتمنى ان تأخذ المنحى العلمي..​ 
الله المستعان مهندس ابوالحلول ..​ 
دعوة: أرجو من كل من لديه إختراع جديد ويرغب في نشره هنا ان يدعمه بأحد المعطيات :
1- براءة إختراع 
2- او : بحث أكاديمي أشرف عليه اساتذة متخصصون في الطاقة 
3- إعطاء ملخص توضيحي بالمعادلات العلمية الهندسية (Abstract) 
4- وضع المجلة العلمية التي نشرت البحث .
مثل ​ 
http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/journaldescription.cws_home/969/description#description​ 

وفق الله الجميع.​


----------



## abbo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> وهل المفترض ما أن نشاهد هذا الفيديو أن نقول نعم لقد كنا خاطئين، الأخ أبو على صواب
> المشكلة يا سيد أبو أنك تخاطب مهندسين، وليس مجموعة من العوام
> لذا فمثل هذا الفيديو غير كافي لإقناعنا
> لكي تقنعنا يجب أن تهتم أكثر بمصداقية مصدرك!!
> ...




ياسيد زمالكاوي ماتستعجلش اوي عالمصادر والبحوث لانها موجوده ولكن دعنا نكون اكثر مرونة وذكاءًا
فليست المصادر كل شئ الق نظرة متأنية علي ما يجري في عالمنا اليوم ؟ شح في الطاقه رغم كل التقدم التكنولوجي الذي وصلنا اليه سياراتنا التي تغير فيها كل شيئ مازالت تستخدم نفس الوقود قبل قرن من الزمان دون ادني تغيير ،منازلنا مازالت تستقبل الطاقة بنفس الطريقة قبل مائة عام دون ادني تطور ما الذي يمنع تطوير قطاع الطاقة بينما نستطيع اليوم بضغطة زر معرفة كل مايحدث في العالم والتحدث مع اي مكان فيه نستطيع اليوم رؤية مجرات بعيده وارسال الرواد للفضاء واعادتهم ولا نستطيع اخذ كفايتنا من الطاقة لاغراض حياتنا اليومية العادية من الذي يعوق تقدم قطاع الطاقه ولماذا؟ وما هي اساليبه وادواته ؟
كل ذلك سنجيب عليه ولكن اولا ينبغي ان يتسع صدرنا لقبول الراي الاخر وخصوصاً ان هذا الموضوع مفتوح (خصيصاً) لهذا الموضوع
من اراد العلم فليبق معنا والا فليحترم الراي الاخر ويبقي هادئا
نبدأ اولا بهذا المرجع لنلقي الضوء علي الابعاد الحقيقيه لنظريه المؤامرة ومن ثم نتطرق للادلة العلمية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=62446&d=1285230912


----------



## zamalkawi (23 سبتمبر 2010)

abbo قال:


> نبدأ اولا بهذا المرجع لنلقي الضوء علي الابعاد الحقيقيه لنظريه المؤامرة ومن ثم نتطرق للادلة العلمية


معذرة
طالما البداية بنظرية المؤامرة، فاسمحلي أن أنسحب من النقاش، فهذه هي البداية الخاطئة
فنظرية المؤامرة هي نظرية، يقتنع بها البعض ويرفضها البعض الآخر
وهي نظرية مائعة، لا يوجد دليل قاطع عليها
لذا فالبداية بها، ومحاولة إقناعنا بها في البداية، هي محاولة لتوجيه الفكر
فمن سيقتنع بها، سيصدق بعدها أي شيء يقال عن المحركات ذاتية الحركة، مهما كان هراء علميا
لذا فالبداية الصحيحة من وجهة نظري هي العكس تماما، أي البدء أولا بالأدية العلمية، فالعلم لا يخضع للأهواء والانتماءات
ضع أدلة علمية محترمة، ومعتبرة، ونتناقش فيها جميعا، بعيدا عن فيديوهات اليوتيوب ومقالات الصحف الصفراء
وبعد مناقشة الأدلة العلمية، يمكن وقتها التظرق لنظرية المؤامرة
أما إن بدأت كلامك بنظرية المؤامرة، فسأنسحب من المناقشة بهدوء


----------



## د حسين (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*انتظر يا صديقي يا زملكاوي*

تحية طيبة للجميع
ان الأخ اببو يريد ان يعيدنا الى أفكار فجر الصباح ومبتدئ لينوكس وقد يكون هو أحدهم بصورة جديدة
كما يريد بنا العودة الى أكاذيب سايكوجين ذلك الموقع المشبوه المحجوب في سوريا بسبب أفكاره اليائسة .
أخي العزيز اببو الله يرضى عليك راجع كل ماورد في هذا المنتدى حول نفس الموضوع وانظر مصير الذين طالما حلموا بمحرك دائم الحركة المزعوم ... ثم عد الينا بهدوء. وشكرا
​


----------



## zamalkawi (23 سبتمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز اببو الله يرضى عليك راجع كل ماورد في هذا المنتدى حول نفس الموضوع وانظر مصير الذين طالما حلموا بمحرك دائم الحركة المزعوم ... ثم عد الينا بهدوء. وشكرا
> ​


المشكلة يا د. حسين أن الكتاب الذي وضع رابطه يروي بعض قصص هؤلاء الذين حلموا بمجرك دائم مزعوم، ولكن الكتاب يحذف طبعا أنه مزعوم!!
ويسرد الكتاب بعض القصص بدون أي مصدر طبعا، ويخلط قليلا من الحقائق بالكثير من البهارات مثل المؤامرة والقمع والتربص، وطبعا مع ذكر البشرية المعذبة التي يريد الأشرار أن يزيدوا من معاناتهم، وهي قصص تجد بالطبع صدى عند الكثيرين
والمصيبة أن بعض ممن يقتنعون بهذا الهراء مهندسون
والمشكلة أنني لا أعرف، هل هم بالفعل مقتنعون بالهراء، أم أن لهم غرضا ما
أتذكر هذا الذي أخذ يشرح دائرة تسلا التي يقول أنها تولد كهرباء مجانية؟ وظللنا نتابع كلامه لحد باب الدار كما نقول في مصر، أخذنا نتابع معه خطوة بخطوة، إلى أن جاءت اللحظة التي من المفترض أن يفصح فيها عن مصدر الطاقة في تلك الدائرة لم نره على المنتدى ثانية. هذا الشخص يزعم أنه تخرج على يديه مئات المهندسين، ويقول أنه في إحدى جامعات ألمانيا، وبالبحث في موقع هذه الجامعة بحث دقيق استغرق مني الكثير من الوقت لم أجد أي أثر له. وبحثت عن أي ورقة بحثية باسمه لم أجد أي أثر، وبمواجهته قال أنه كان يعمل في أبحاث سرية!!
أتذكر فجر الصباح؟ أتذكر تحريفه لترجمة المقالات وكأنه لا يوجد من يعرف الإنجليزية؟ أتذكر عندما طلبت منه إثبات أن تفتيت الماء يستهلك طاقة أقل من حرق الهيدروجين؟ وقتها تجاهل السؤال رغم أني وضعته في كل المواضيع التي يفتحها حتى لا يدعي أنه لم يقرأ السؤال، وأيضا أرسلت له السؤال في رسالة خاصة، وبعدها بأيام قليلة لم نره مجددا على المنتدى
وغيرهما
لا أدري حقا ماذا يريد هؤلاء الناس. من وراؤهم؟ ما هي أهدافهم؟
وأحيانا أسأل نفسي، ما الضرر من تركهم، لو لم يصلوا لشيء، وهو المتوقع، فلم نخسر نحن شيئا، ولو وصلوا لشيء، خير وبركة
ومن سيسمع لهم، فعليه وزره، وليس علي شيء، ومن يقرأ إما أن يكون مهندسا وبالتالي يعرف أن هذا هراء، أو يكون من العوام، وبالتالي فهو المسئول عن تصرفاته لأنه دخل في مجال لا يفهمه
ولكني أشعر أنني لا أستطيع السكوت وأنا أسمع الهراء العلمي، والاستخفاف بالعقول، ولو لم أتحدث سأعتبر أنني قد خنت أمانة العلم (القليل) الذي رزقني الله إياه


----------



## abbo (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
لا تظنون ان كل من بيده اسرار هذه الطاقة سيأتي اليكم حاملا نتائج تجاربه ويقدمها بكل بساطة كما لا تظنون انني ادافع عن هذا الموضوع من اجل خاطر عيونكم وحتي اقدم لكم كل ماتريدون من معلومات تحت حجة المناقشة
الذي اقوله واقدمه هنا لم يكن شيئاً عابرا وجدته في النت في يوم من الايام بل هي افكار لطالما آمنت بها قبل ان يخبرني اي مخلوق عنها وذلك لأنها ببساطه توافق الفطرة والمنطق من جهة وتتوافق والادلة العلميه من جهة اخري 
اخ زمالكاوي 
يبدو انك مستعجل علي شئ لا طاقة لك بمجاراته وسيكون لك ما طلبت
د. حسين لا تجعل حرف الدال قبل اسمك يصور لك ان اسس الفيزياء قد اكتملت بصدور قانون بقاء الطاقة فلم يأتي القانون من ملك او نبي مرسل وانما وضعه بشر وعليه نبدأبالادلة العلميه والاوراق الثبوتية


----------



## abbo (24 سبتمبر 2010)

المخترع استانلي ماير والذي قتل عام 1998 بعد تناوله طعاما مسموما في احد المطاعم التي اعتاد الذهاب اليها .حصل هذاالمخترع -الامريكي الاصل- علي سلسلة من البراءات والتي لم له بالطبع الا بعد تمحيص دقيق لاختراعاته تلك حيث ان الولايات المتحدة لا تمنح البراءة الا بعد الاطلاع علي مضمونها والتاكد انه ممكن علميا. المهم ان السيد ماير نجح في انتاج غاز الهيدروجين من خلية تحليل كهربي للماء وذلك بكميات تكفي لتحريك سياره بعد تعريض هذه الخلية لتيار كهربي لا يتجاوز عدة امبيرات وبالفولتية العادية لكهرباء السيارة بعد تصنيعه لدائره كهربيه تفي بهذا الغرض ولم يكتفي بهذا القدر بل حاول ايضا بناء نظام متكامل لضخ الهيدروجين حتي غرفه الاحتراق ولكن لم يقدر لهذا النظام ان يري النور ويطبق عملياً فالسيد استان ماير قتل قبل عده ساعات من توقيع اتفاق له مع ادارة الامن والدفاع بالولايات المتحدة يقضي ببيع اختراعه لهم. المهم ان ماحدث مع ماير يتكرر بطريقة او باخري مع كل من تسول له نفسه المساس بامبراطوريه النفط العالمية والاضرار بمصالحها

عرض مترجم مختصر لطريقة ماير وبعض الوثائق
http://goinfoplus.blogspot.com/2008/12/water-powered-car.html

مرفق بعض البراءات التي حصل عليها


----------



## zamalkawi (24 سبتمبر 2010)

سيد أببو
حتى هذه اللحظة، لم يستطع أي من المروجين لمحركات الماء كما يسمونها أن يثبت أن الماء يتحلل بطاقة أقل من حرق الهيدروجين
كما أن تحليل الماء بطاقة أقل من حرق الهيدروجين يعني بالضرورة مخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة، وهذا يعني أنه في هذا المنتدى يتحتم وضع عبارة "مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة" على هذه المواضيع وفقا للاستفتاء الملحق بهذا الموضوع الذي نكتب فيه الآن
ضع إثباتا لما تقول، اثبت أن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ين\بق، ووقتها ستجد الكل مؤيدا لك
أنت تقول أنك لا تخبرنا بقناعاتك هذه لأجل خاطر عيوننا، ولكنك لم تذكر لماذا تضعها


----------



## abbo (24 سبتمبر 2010)

خدلي بالك لتعورك
المرفق الاول براءه لماير
الثاني به لسته براءات يمكنك اختيار ما يعجبك واللجوء لقوقل باتنت لقراءتها
الثالث لجهاز توليد كهرباء من غير اجزاء متحركه

ارجو ان يكون المصدر مقنع هذه المرة


----------



## abbo (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اضعها ليعلم كل يقرا الموضوع ان هناك دائما بارقه امل ليستطيعوا ان يعيشوا بكرامة
انت طلبت مصادر ووثائق ولك ما طلبت وكما قلت انا عملت اللي عليا وانت واللي معاك احرار في دماغاتهم

دا شرح مبسط (بالمصدر والتوثيق طبعاً) لانتاج الكهرباء من غير اجزاء متحركه عن طريق المغناطيس ودائره الرنين

http://www.google.com/patents?id=_jCYAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&
zoom=4&source=gbs_overview_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

ودي طريقه اخري لانتاج الكهرباء بواسطه تجميع محركين مع بعضهما مع عمل بعض التعديلات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOJcZSnS74o


----------



## د حسين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا تنس حماية نفسك*



abbo قال:


> المخترع استانلي ماير والذي قتل عام 1998 بعد تناوله طعاما مسموما في احد المطاعم التي اعتاد الذهاب اليها .حصل هذاالمخترع -الامريكي الاصل- علي سلسلة من البراءات والتي لم له بالطبع الا بعد تمحيص دقيق لاختراعاته تلك حيث ان الولايات المتحدة لا تمنح البراءة الا بعد الاطلاع علي مضمونها والتاكد انه ممكن علميا. المهم ان السيد ماير نجح في انتاج غاز الهيدروجين من خلية تحليل كهربي للماء وذلك بكميات تكفي لتحريك سياره بعد تعريض هذه الخلية لتيار كهربي لا يتجاوز عدة امبيرات وبالفولتية العادية لكهرباء السيارة بعد تصنيعه لدائره كهربيه تفي بهذا الغرض ولم يكتفي بهذا القدر بل حاول ايضا بناء نظام متكامل لضخ الهيدروجين حتي غرفه الاحتراق ولكن لم يقدر لهذا النظام ان يري النور ويطبق عملياً فالسيد استان ماير قتل قبل عده ساعات من توقيع اتفاق له مع ادارة الامن والدفاع بالولايات المتحدة يقضي ببيع اختراعه لهم. المهم ان ماحدث مع ماير يتكرر بطريقة او باخري مع كل من تسول له نفسه المساس بامبراطوريه النفط العالمية والاضرار بمصالحها


يا سيد اببو ::: وبناء على ماورد :: انتبه جيدا لنفسك :: وظف 20 شخصا ليعملوا لك بودي غارد :: و10 طباخين ليتذوقوا طعامك قبلك ولا تأكل اي طعام الا بعد اختباره حيويا بمدة ساعة ولا تنس ان هناك سموما غذائية لايظهر مفعولها مباشرة بل بعد أيام أو أسابيع .. وفي نفس الوقت لاتعلم أحدا باسمك الحقيقي ::: وحافظ على اختراعاتك بطريقة سرية ... فنحن والله نخاف عليك ​


----------



## zamalkawi (25 سبتمبر 2010)

تعقيبا على المشاركة التي اقتبسها د. حسين: وهل لا يوجد غير ستانلي ماير؟ المدعو فجر الصباح دأب على وضع عشرات الفيديوهات لمخترعين يدعون أنهم خرقوا قانون حفظ الطاقة، لماذا لم يقتلوا إذا؟
أما بالنسبة لمشاركاتك الأخرى، فكل هذه الروابط والمرفقات التي وضعتها لا تساوي شيئا بجانب إثبات علمي محكم
فبما أنك شاهدت هذه الروابط، وقرأت محتوى هذه المرفقات بتمعن حتى اقتنعت بأن الماء يتحلل بطاقة أقل من طاقة حرق الهيدروجين، لماذا لا تضع الإثبات العلمي حتى نقتنع ببارقة الأمل الزائف؟
بالمناسبة، العيش بكرامة لا يعني خرق القوانين الفيزيائية، العيش بكرامة يعني العمل والاجتهاد للنهوض بأمتنا، والعمل على تحسين أوضاعنا، من خلال علوم وتكنولوجيا نطورهم ونمتلك ناصيتهم
أما الجري وراء الأوهام، فلن يمنحنا العيش بكرامة إلا في الأحلام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جميع المجلات العلمية الموثقة
Scientific Journals تعتمد على الأسس العلمية في نشر الأبحاث والإختراعات .. 
علما أن هذه الأبحاث تنفق عليها الشركات ومراكز البحوث 
والجهات الحكومية البلايين .. ​ 
في محاولة لإختراق إحتكار البترول لسوق الطاقة .. ​ 
إن تهمة المؤامرة .. لا تنطبق في المواضيع العلمية والهندسية .. 
ربما في أعمال السياسة والمال ..
مضت سنوان وأعوام وقرون ..
والكل متشوق ومتعطش لإيجاد بديل بل بدائل لمصادر الطاقة. ​ 
وأرجو ان يأتي اليوم الذي نرى فيه الماء( الماء فقط.. بدون تحليل ) وقودا ؟؟؟​ 
وأشك في ذلك كثيرا .. إن لم أعتبره من رابع المستحيلات :​ 
أدركت أن المستحيل ثلاثة *** الغول والعنقاء والخل الوفي ..​ 
تحياتي للجميع . ​


----------



## م.عماد ك (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الماء يحتوي على أكسجين وهيدروجين.... 
الهيدروجين غاز يساعد على ((الإنفجار))... 
والأكسجين غاز يساعد على ((الإشتعال)) 
ذرات منفصلة ولو إجتمعت ....لشكلت إنفجار هائل !
وقد

ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى بقوله الانفجار (وإذا البحار فجرت) نسبة.... "للهيدروجين"

وذكر الاشتعال (وإذا البحار سجرت) نسبة..... "للأكسجين


----------



## abbo (1 أكتوبر 2010)

اين ذهبت مشاركتي الاخيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله اني سهرت عليها سهرة طويييييييييييييييله
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
قدر الله وماشاء فعل لكن اعدكم بان يكون لي رد في القريب العاجل حيث اني الان في ظرف سفر


----------



## ahmed692001 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*رجاء ترك الجدال وعمل محرك مغناطيسي دائم عربي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الطاقة لا تفني ولا تستحدث من عدم والشمس ام الطاقات بما فيها الطاقة المغناطيسية 
وقطع المغناطيس التي بين ايدينا ماهي الا قنوات تسري بها خطوط الطاقة المغناطيسية تماما مثلما تزداد سرعة الصوت بالاجسام الصلبة والتجارب العملية تثبت ذلك 
1- عند تمرير قطعة المغناطيس عدة مرات علي مجموعة قطع حديدية صلبة وليكن 100قطعة تتحول جميع القطع الي مغناطيس ولا ينقص المغناطيس الاصلي من طاقته شئ لانها ليست منه ؟
2- عند تمرير قطعة مغناطيس علي ملف كهربي ينتج تيار كهربي ولو لمائة عام ؟
3- عند الطرق علي قطعة مغناطيس بمطرقة يتغير شكل القنوات بقطعة المغناطس (تقفل) وبالتالي تتحول لقطعة حديد ؟

ما معني الاية القرآنية ((حتي اذا اخذت الارض زينتها وازينت وظن اهلها انهم قادرين عليها ))صدق الله العظيم
هناك بعض المفاهيم المستوردة من الغرب مثل سكة الحديد حتي لا يمكن للقطار الابتعاد عن الوجهة المطلوبة (الجهل)
تحياتي


----------



## abbo (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
يبدو اني طولت الغيبة عن المنتدي ولكن مازال حلقي يغص ببعض الردود التي لم تظهر سابقا فتقبلوا تحياتي واعتذاري وها انا ذا احاول من جديد 
 


د حسين قال:


> يا سيد اببو ::: وبناء على ماورد :: انتبه جيدا لنفسك :: وظف 20 شخصا ليعملوا لك بودي غارد :: و10 طباخين ليتذوقوا طعامك قبلك ولا تأكل اي طعام الا بعد اختباره حيويا بمدة ساعة ولا تنس ان هناك سموما غذائية لايظهر مفعولها مباشرة بل بعد أيام أو أسابيع .. وفي نفس الوقت لاتعلم أحدا باسمك الحقيقي ::: وحافظ على اختراعاتك بطريقة سرية ... فنحن والله نخاف عليك ​



الدكتور حسين يبدو ان القليل من هذه الادلة هذه قد ألجمتك فلجأت لأسلوب ((التريقة)) 



zamalkawi قال:


> تعقيبا على المشاركة التي اقتبسها د. حسين: وهل لا يوجد غير ستانلي ماير؟ المدعو فجر الصباح دأب على وضع عشرات الفيديوهات لمخترعين يدعون أنهم خرقوا قانون حفظ الطاقة، لماذا لم يقتلوا إذا؟
> أما بالنسبة لمشاركاتك الأخرى، فكل هذه الروابط والمرفقات التي وضعتها لا تساوي شيئا بجانب إثبات علمي محكم
> فبما أنك شاهدت هذه الروابط، وقرأت محتوى هذه المرفقات بتمعن حتى اقتنعت بأن الماء يتحلل بطاقة أقل من طاقة حرق الهيدروجين، لماذا لا تضع الإثبات العلمي حتى نقتنع ببارقة الأمل الزائف؟
> بالمناسبة، العيش بكرامة لا يعني خرق القوانين الفيزيائية، العيش بكرامة يعني العمل والاجتهاد للنهوض بأمتنا، والعمل على تحسين أوضاعنا، من خلال علوم وتكنولوجيا نطورهم ونمتلك ناصيتهم
> أما الجري وراء الأوهام، فلن يمنحنا العيش بكرامة إلا في الأحلام



يا أخ زمالكاوي لو انك قرأت اول كتاب ارفقته لكفيت نفسك من طرح هذا السؤال ولكن يبدو ان بعضا من كبرياء (المهندسين) تملي عليك الرفض المبدئي لأي فكرة مخالفة لما تعلمته حتي دون النظر فيها علي اسس علمية  



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> جميع المجلات العلمية الموثقة
> Scientific Journals تعتمد على الأسس العلمية في نشر الأبحاث والإختراعات ..
> علما أن هذه الأبحاث تنفق عليها الشركات ومراكز البحوث
> والجهات الحكومية البلايين ..
> ...



صح النوم يا دكتور اين مشروع السيارات الهيدروجينية والكهربائية اليوم رغم ان الكثير من الخبراء اكدوا انها العلاج الناجع لحمي النفط 
الم يخبرونا اولا ان انتاج هذا الغاز يتم في ظروف خاصة ودرجة حراره مماثله لحرارة سطح الشمس
انتجته بالامس القريب في اناء بلاستيكي لا يتعدي حجمه حجم بطيخة صغيرة وبكهرباء لا تتجاوز المائة واط في غرفتي الصغيرة بالمنزل.
ان من حرف التوراة والانجيل لن يعجزه ان يضيف قانوناً او يحذف آخر افيقووووووووووووا يا امة العرب 



م.عماد ك قال:


> الماء يحتوي على أكسجين وهيدروجين....
> الهيدروجين غاز يساعد على ((الإنفجار))...
> والأكسجين غاز يساعد على ((الإشتعال))
> ذرات منفصلة ولو إجتمعت ....لشكلت إنفجار هائل !
> ...




اشكرك وتصديقاً لما ذكرت فقد توصل العلماء الي انه في آخر الزمان (أي عند قيام الساعة عندنا) فأن الارض تتعرض الي حقل مغناطيسي قوي جدا نتيجة تمدد واقتراب الشمس منها فتتكون ذبذبة قويه جداً تؤثر علي جزيئات الماء مما يؤدي الي فصل الاكسجين والهيدروجين عن بعضهما فتشتعل البحار نارا 
وهناك تجربة قام بها شخص يدعي jhone khanzus نجح في فصل الماء المالح بتعريضه لهذه الموجات من جهاز رنين مغناطيسي عادي -علي ما اظن- وهي موثقه بالرابط التالي : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OklIm5a1Lc



ahmed692001 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الطاقة لا تفني ولا تستحدث من عدم والشمس ام الطاقات بما فيها الطاقة المغناطيسية
> وقطع المغناطيس التي بين ايدينا ماهي الا قنوات تسري بها خطوط الطاقة المغناطيسية تماما مثلما تزداد سرعة الصوت بالاجسام الصلبة والتجارب العملية تثبت ذلك
> 1- عند تمرير قطعة المغناطيس عدة مرات علي مجموعة قطع حديدية صلبة وليكن 100قطعة تتحول جميع القطع الي مغناطيس ولا ينقص المغناطيس الاصلي من طاقته شئ لانها ليست منه ؟
> ...



احسنت اخي في ما يتعلق بالمغناطيس وللعلم فقد اكتشف العلماء حديثاً ان الجزء الاكبر من كتله الكون هي مادة غير مرئية واصطلحوا عليها بالمادة المضادة وهو ما اسميته بالعالم الناري وهو عالم موجود حولنا ولكننا لانراه ونحن عندنا في القرآن ادلة كثيرة علي هذا العالم (فلا اقسم بما تبصرون وما لا تبصرون) (انه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم) (الله الذي رفع السماوات بغير عمد ترونها) وهي نفسها المادة التي تسري داخل المغناطيس حيث ان اي مغناطيس هو مضخة دائمه وفعالة لتلك الماده والتي يتعارف عليها في مجال المغناطيس (بالفيض المغناطيسي - MAGNETIC FLUX)

الشواهد كثيرة علي امكانيه وجود طاقه نظيفه وقادرة علي حل جميع مشاكلنا ولكن هل لعترفنا بوجودها اولا حتي يتسني لنا الاستفادة منها؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
> 
> هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة؟​
> إن ماكينات الحركة الدائمة والتي تفترض ديمومة حركتها مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة
> ...


 


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> تم إغلاق الموضوع وإنتهاء فترة التصويت
> والتي كانت شهرين
> كان التصويت بنسبة 45% بإبقاء المواضيع وإضافة عبارة مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة
> 
> ...


 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وأرجو ان يأتي اليوم الذي نرى فيه الماء( الماء فقط.. بدون تحليل ) وقودا ؟؟؟​
> وأشك في ذلك كثيرا ..إن لم أعتبره من رابع المستحيلات :​
> أدركت أن المستحيل ثلاثة *** الغول والعنقاء والخل الوفي ..​
> 
> تحياتي للجميع . ​






د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> إن توليد طاقة فائضة .. هو ضرب من المستحيل ..
> 
> وعذرا على مقولتي .. لأن توليد أكثر من الموجود لا يتناسق والمنطق العقلاني .. والحقائق العلمية القطعية الثبوت ..
> 
> ...


 


كان التصويت بنسبة 45% بإبقاء المواضيع وإضافة عبارة مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة 

لذا نرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء إضافة عبارة 
((مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة )) 
في المواضيع المشابهة التي سيقومون بطرحها مستقبلا .
​


----------



## abbo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

انا احتج :82::82::82:
الاستطلاع مغلق من فتره ولم استطع الادلاء بصوتي ثم ان عدد المصوتين فقط 49 لذا اقترح ان يعاد فتح الاستطلاع وعلي العموم فكرة الطاقه الحره ليست بالضرورة مخالفه لقانون حفظ الطاقة فالطاقات التي نتحدث عنها هي صور جديده للطاقه غير الصور المعروفه ولذلك يحدث اللبس ولكن من يدري ربما كانت هي كذلك خاضعه لذات القانون فرأيي عدم الاستعجال باطلاق هذا الحكم :70::70::70:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

abbo قال:


> انا احتج :82::82::82:
> الاستطلاع مغلق من فتره ولم استطع الادلاء بصوتي ثم ان عدد المصوتين فقط 49 لذا اقترح ان يعاد فتح الاستطلاع وعلي العموم فكرة الطاقه الحره ليست بالضرورة مخالفه لقانون حفظ الطاقة فالطاقات التي نتحدث عنها هي صور جديده للطاقه غير الصور المعروفه ولذلك يحدث اللبس ولكن من يدري ربما كانت هي كذلك خاضعه لذات القانون فرأيي عدم الاستعجال باطلاق هذا الحكم :70::70::70:


 
الأخ abbo 
تحياتي لك .. ولك أن تحتج ..​ 
تم كتابة هذا الموضوع في 25 ابريل 2010 وتم تحديد مدة شهرين للتصويت 
وهي عملية أوتوماتيكية .. وفور إنتهاء المدة أقفل باب التصويت تلقائيا .. حيث أنتهت في 26يونو 2010 
ويمكنن إضافة صوتك .. فأختر واحد من الإختيارات (وهذا لك وحدك فقط )..​ 
هذا أولا .. وثانيا فإن الطاقة التي خلقها الله ذات أشكال متعددة عرفنا ما توصلنا إليه .. بمداركنا وإمكاناتنا الذهنية التي منحنا إياها المولى جل في علاه. . وأشكال لم نعرفها وقد لا نعرفها حتى يرثِ اللهُ الأرضَ ومن عليها.. ​ 
تحياتي.​


----------



## abbo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الاستشاري والمشرف
اشكرك علي سعه صدرك واتاحه الفرصه اي حيث اني لم اكن نشطاً بالمنتدي خلال تلك الفترة
اختار الخيار الرابع بالتأكيد ولو اني اري ان النتيجه ستظل علي حالها ولكن افضل من لاشئ


----------



## aminabdulhady (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يبدو أن الكثير من المشتركين في هذا المنتدى لم يدرسوا من العلم الا قانون حفظ الطاقة ، فأصبح في أيديهم مثل مطوة قرن غزال يشهرونه في وجه كل من يقابلهم عمال على بطال وكأنه أصبح قضية أمن دولة و يمس الأمن القومي للبلاد ، والقاعدة تقول المتهم برئ حتى تثبت ادانته أما هؤلاء فعندهم المتهم مدان حتى تثبت براءته
أتذكر في أحد البرامج الاذاعية أحد العلماء الكبار يقول : جئت من قريتي الى القاهرة للدراسة بجامعة القاهرة وكنت أتعجب كثيرا كيف أضغط على زر بالحائط فيضيء مصباح في سقف الغرفة (ماعلاقة هذا بذاك) ، كيف أدير أوكرة بالحمام فينزل ماء من صنبور(ماعلاقة هذا بذاك) ، وغيرها من الظواهر التي كان يراها آنذاك تخالف قانون حفظ الطاقة
خالص تحياتنا لاخواننا أعضاء جمعية قانون حفظ الطاقة الخيرية المشهرة بوزارة التضامن الاجتماعي وخالص دعاؤنا لكم ​حفظكم الله من كل فاقة .... كحفظم قانون حفظ الطاقة​تحياتي
امين عبدالهادي


----------



## aminabdulhady (22 ديسمبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> تم إغلاق الموضوع وإنتهاء فترة التصويت
> والتي كانت شهرين
> كان التصويت بنسبة 45% بإبقاء المواضيع وإضافة عبارة مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة
> 
> ...



أرى أن العبارة الصحيحة هي ...(نجهل تفسيرها)... بدلا من ...(مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)... فجهلنا بماحولنا من صور وأشكال الطاقة لا ينفي وجودها وبالتالي فعبارة (نجهل تفسيرها) هي الأكثر وصفا والأنسب
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## zamalkawi (22 ديسمبر 2010)

aminabdulhady قال:


> أرى أن العبارة الصحيحة هي ...(نجهل تفسيرها)... بدلا من ...(مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)... فجهلنا بماحولنا من صور وأشكال الطاقة لا ينفي وجودها وبالتالي فعبارة (نجهل تفسيرها) هي الأكثر وصفا والأنسب
> تحياتي
> أمين عبدالهادي


لا أتفق معك سيد أمين
فكثير من الأشياء التي نجهل تفسيرها هي حقيقية
وبهذا فعبارة "نجهل تفسيرها" تعني اعترافا ضمنيا بصحة هذه المحركات، بينما الواقع يقول أنه حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور لم يثبت بصورة رسمية، وبصورة قطعية، صحة أي من المحركات التي يدعي أصحابها أنها تخالف قانون حفظ الطاقة
هذا بالإضافة إلى أن أغلب من يدعون هذه المحركات لديهم تفسير لعمل تصاميمهم، وهو بالطبع تفسير صحيح، ولكن من وجهة نطرهم فقط، وأغلبهم مقتنعون أن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق
أما القلية القلية منهم المقتنعة بقانون حفظ الطاقة، فهم يدعون أن محركاتهم تستقي الطاقة من مصدر خارجي، ولكنهم لا يفسروا هذا المصدر ولا الكيفية أو الميكانيزم الذي انطقلت به الطاقة من المصدر الخارجي إلى محركهم المزعوم، وبالتالي يندرجوا تحت الفئة السابقة
أما الفيديوهات التي تدعي أنها لمحركات ذاتية الحركة، فلا يعتمد عليها كدليل لافتقارها لعوامل كثيرة تجعلها لا تصلح لتكون مصدرا للعلم


----------



## محمد.المصري (22 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> لا أتفق معك سيد أمين
> فكثير من الأشياء التي نجهل تفسيرها هي حقيقية
> وبهذا فعبارة "نجهل تفسيرها" تعني اعترافا ضمنيا بصحة هذه المحركات، بينما الواقع يقول أنه حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور لم يثبت بصورة رسمية، وبصورة قطعية، صحة أي من المحركات التي يدعي أصحابها أنها تخالف قانون حفظ الطاقة
> هذا بالإضافة إلى أن أغلب من يدعون هذه المحركات لديهم تفسير لعمل تصاميمهم، وهو بالطبع تفسير صحيح، ولكن من وجهة نطرهم فقط، وأغلبهم مقتنعون أن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك يا زملكاوي

فعبارة "نجهل تفسيرها" تعني اعترافا ضمنيا بصحة هذه المحركات، 

وكذالك فعبارة "مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة" تعني اعترافا ضمنيا بخطأ هذه المحركات، 
مع ان بعض المحركات تزعم صحة قانون حفظ الطاقة في هذه المحركات، 

فاني ارى ان يكتب العبارة " صدق او لا تصدق " بدلا من "مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة"


و شكرا


----------



## د حسين (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*فعلا عبارة مخالف خاطئة*

تحياتي للجميع 
عبارة مخالف لقانون انحفاظ الطاقة هي عبارة خاطئة
ولكن الصحيح هو 
عبارة : مستحيل لأنه مخالف لقانون انحفاظ الطاقة والعلم النظري والعملي والمنطقي
شكرا للسيد زملكاوي... أقدر جهودك وأحييك لأنك تنوب عنا بالرد بجدارة
​


----------



## aminabdulhady (22 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> لا أتفق معك سيد أمين
> فكثير من الأشياء التي نجهل تفسيرها هي حقيقية
> وبهذا فعبارة "نجهل تفسيرها" تعني اعترافا ضمنيا بصحة هذه المحركات، بينما الواقع يقول أنه حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور لم يثبت بصورة رسمية، وبصورة قطعية، صحة أي من المحركات التي يدعي أصحابها أنها تخالف قانون حفظ الطاقة
> هذا بالإضافة إلى أن أغلب من يدعون هذه المحركات لديهم تفسير لعمل تصاميمهم، وهو بالطبع تفسير صحيح، ولكن من وجهة نطرهم فقط، وأغلبهم مقتنعون أن قانون حفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق
> ...


*يا سيد زملكاوي لو الظاهرة موجودة فليس مطلوبا من مكتشفها اثباتها نظريا أو تفسيرها فهذه ليست مهمته انما هي مهمة الاكاديميين ويكفيه شرف اكتشاف الظاهرة (لاحظ أداة الشرط لو)
فأنت (ومجموعة الرفض بالمنتدى) ليس لديكم دليل علمي واحد يؤكد مخالفة الظاهرة (لو وجدت) لقانون حفظ الطاقة ، لكنكم تبنون رفضكم على شيء واحد فقط هو ظنكم بعدم صدقية و موثوقية كل التجارب الموجودة على النت ، وظنكم هذا قد يكون مصيبا أو مخطئا ، يعني احتمال صدقية المعلومة موجود ، يعني بحساب الاحنمالات 50% و50% ، بالتالي بناؤكم على احتمال 50% يخالف تماما أسس البحث العلمي ، فالعالم يجري التجربة مائة مرة ليحصل على احتمال 1% وليس 50% 
العجيب أنكم تجيدون تطويع ولي عنق قانون حفظ الطاقة في اتجاه رأيكم ولا تقبلون من الطرف الاخر معارضة القانون ولو على سبيل أن المساواة في الظلم عدل
وللعلم لو نجحت هذه الظاهرة مرة واحدة بين مليون مرة فاشلة فهذا سيضع جبهة الرفض في مأزق وسيحذف كل الألقاب التي تسبق أسماءهم ، بل قد تختفي الأسماء نفسها من المنتديات كلها
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي*


----------



## aminabdulhady (22 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحياتي للجميع
> عبارة مخالف لقانون انحفاظ الطاقة هي عبارة خاطئة
> ولكن الصحيح هو
> عبارة : مستحيل لأنه مخالف لقانون انحفاظ الطاقة والعلم النظري والعملي والمنطقي
> ...


*
يا عزيزي د حسين ، لا أنت ولا السيد زملكاوي ولا من يتشدد لكما تملكون دليلا علميا للرفض ، انما رفضكم لمجرد الرفض ، انما حكاية مولد سيدنا الشيخ قانون حفظ الطاقة فأنتم (لا تستقوون به) بل (تختفون خلفه) فتركبونه وتوجهون عجلة القيادة فيسير يمينا ويسارا كيفما شئتم - وغيركم يركب نفس القانون و يوجهه كيفما شاء
هل تعرفون قصة مقتل سيدنا سلمان الفارسي الذي قال عنه النبي الكريم (تقتله الفئة الباغية) ؟ لما قتلته فئة سيدنا معاوية رضي الله عنه قالت فئة سيدنا علي لفئة سيدنا معاوية : أنتم الباغون علينا فالنبي قال تقتل سلمان الفئة الباغية ، فرد سيدنا معاوية قائلا بل أنتم الذين قتلتموه لأنكم قدمتموه لنا لنقتله ... هل رايتم كيف استطاع سيدنا معاوية تطويع القانون النبوي ويقلب دليل الادانة الى دليل براءة

رضي الله عنهم جميعا*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 ديسمبر 2010)

aminabdulhady قال:


> *يا عزيزي د حسين ، لا أنت ولا السيد زملكاوي ولا من يتشدد لكما تملكون دليلا علميا للرفض ، انما رفضكم لمجرد الرفض ، انما حكاية مولد سيدنا الشيخ قانون حفظ الطاقة فأنتم (لا تستقوون به) بل (تختفون خلفه) فتركبونه وتوجهون عجلة القيادة فيسير يمينا ويسارا كيفما شئتم - وغيركم يركب نفس القانون و يوجهه كيفما شاء*
> *هل تعرفون قصة مقتل سيدنا سلمان الفارسي الذي قال عنه النبي الكريم (تقتله الفئة الباغية) ؟ لما قتلته فئة سيدنا معاوية رضي الله عنه قالت فئة سيدنا علي لفئة سيدنا معاوية : أنتم الباغون علينا فالنبي قال تقتل سلمان الفئة الباغية ، فرد سيدنا معاوية قائلا بل أنتم الذين قتلتموه لأنكم قدمتموه لنا لنقتله ... هل رايتم كيف استطاع سيدنا معاوية تطويع القانون النبوي ويقلب دليل الادانة الى دليل براءة*
> 
> *رضي الله عنهم جميعا*


 


المهندس أمين .. 
تحياتي..

أرى أن لك أفكار غير تلك التي شاركت بها في موضوع مهندس إسلام علي 
أرجو التوضيح ..​


> تحياتي للأخ المهندس أمين عبدالهادي
> وأرى ان لك توجها مغايرا لما هو في ماكينة دائمة الحركة ..
> والفكرة هي نفسها.. ؟؟؟؟​
> 
> أخي مهندس أمين .. لاحظت ذلك وأحببت معرفة رأيك...!​


 
رابط الموضوع :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144174-15.html#post1985557​


----------



## aminabdulhady (23 ديسمبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aminabdulhady
> يا عزيزي د حسين ، لا أنت ولا السيد زملكاوي ولا من يتشدد لكما تملكون دليلا علميا للرفض ، انما رفضكم لمجرد الرفض ، انما حكاية مولد سيدنا الشيخ قانون حفظ الطاقة فأنتم (لا تستقوون به) بل (تختفون خلفه) فتركبونه وتوجهون عجلة القيادة فيسير يمينا ويسارا كيفما شئتم - وغيركم يركب نفس القانون و يوجهه كيفما شاء
> هل تعرفون قصة مقتل سيدنا سلمان الفارسي الذي قال عنه النبي الكريم (تقتله الفئة الباغية) ؟ لما قتلته فئة سيدنا معاوية رضي الله عنه قالت فئة سيدنا علي لفئة سيدنا معاوية : أنتم الباغون علينا فالنبي قال تقتل سلمان الفئة الباغية ، فرد سيدنا معاوية قائلا بل أنتم الذين قتلتموه لأنكم قدمتموه لنا لنقتله ... هل رايتم كيف استطاع سيدنا معاوية تطويع القانون النبوي ويقلب دليل الادانة الى دليل براءة
> ...


----------



## aminabdulhady (23 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعة يا ريت حد يخبرني كيف اعمل اقتباس متعدد في مشاركاتي ، و ساعتها ممكن اعيد النظر وانضم لجبهة الرفض


----------



## د حسين (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*مقارنة غير موفقة*

يا سيد أمين عبد الهادى
تحياتي الطيبة ... أتمنى ان تكون مهندسا ..؟؟؟؟ لنتفاهم بشكل أفضل
عزيزي ان مقارناتك غير موفقة فالذي بذل جهدا لاستخراج البترول فحتما لن تكون طاقة البترول مساويا لجهده فالبترول اكتسب طاقته الكامنة المدخرة من الشمس وليس من الشخص الذي استخرجه (( واضح ؟؟؟ )
لذلك من يريد ان يختبر قانون انحفاظ الطاقة يجب ان يكون على نفس المستوى وان يعرف المدخلات والمخرجات .....
أخي العزيز ... انا والسيد زملكاوي لا نعبد قانون الطاقة .. وليس صحيحا ان وثوقيته 50/50 % 
واذا راجعت جميع ردودنا ستجد اننا في كثير من المواقع أجبنا بالتحليل الرياضي المنطقي والحسابات الرقمية .. وليس فقط اختبأنا خلف قانون مصونية الطاقة (( المحترم حقا ))
ورغم كل ذلك .... أنا مستعد ان ابدأ معك من جديد :: اترك قانون انحفاظ الطاقة جانبا ... واعطني مثالا لمحرك دائم الحركة .. ويفضل من التي مرت في الملتقى والأخص الميكانيكية لأن مفاهيمها معروفة للجميع .. وسأثبت لك بالأرقام فشل محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم .... واذا أردت ان توفر علينا وعليك .. الرجاء راجع كتاب الفيزياء المسلية وهو موجود في مكان ما من هذا القسم من المنتدى (( كلف خاطرك وابحث عنه )) علما ان الكتاب يشرح أكثر من عشر نماذج لمحرك اعتقد مصممه ان ناجح..

أرجو تحكيم العقل والمنطق والحسابات .. والابتعاد عن نظرية المؤامرة والخلافات الشخصية . 
​


----------



## aminabdulhady (23 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> يا سيد أمين عبد الهادى
> تحياتي الطيبة ... أتمنى ان تكون مهندسا ..؟؟؟؟ لنتفاهم بشكل أفضل
> عزيزي ان مقارناتك غير موفقة فالذي بذل جهدا لاستخراج البترول فحتما لن تكون طاقة البترول مساويا لجهده فالبترول اكتسب طاقته الكامنة المدخرة من الشمس وليس من الشخص الذي استخرجه (( واضح ؟؟؟ )
> لذلك من يريد ان يختبر قانون انحفاظ الطاقة يجب ان يكون على نفس المستوى وان يعرف المدخلات والمخرجات .....
> ...



بداية أنا مهندس ، و إن كنت أرى أن مجموعة الأدلة التي يسوقها كثيرون هنا يستطيع أن يسوقها أي شخص يفهم بعض الفيزياء والميكانيكا ، ولكن الهندسة أكبر من ذلك بكثير ، فالمهندس يقوم بما يقوم به غيره ولكن بمجهود أقل بكثير ، في المثلث القائم الزاوية يسير الناس على ضلعي القائمة بينما المهندس يسير على الوتر فيختصر الضلعين في ضلع واحد ، والآخرون يدورون حول افريقيا للوصول للهند بينما المهندس يختصر فيمر خلال قناة السويس فيوفر الوقت و المال و المجهود وأشياء أخرى كثيرة
اذا كانت الأرض مغناطيس كبير والجاذبية الأرضية يصعب تطويعها لأن لها اتجاه واحد من أعلى الى أسفل وسقوط الكرة نحو الأرض بفعل الجاذبية لا يساوي صعودها لأعلى لأنها تكون عكس الجاذبية ... الى هنا أتفق معكم أن الكرة لا يمكن صعودها الى نفس النقطة
لكن الأمر مختلف في حالة المغنطيس الذي أستطيع أن أضعه في الاتجاه الذي يخدم حركة جسم أريد تحريكه ، واذا كان للمغنطيس قطبان لكل قطب اتجاه فمن السهل حجب أحد القطبين بمادة حاجبة فيصبح المغنطيس قوة لها اتجاه واحد تدفع الجسم في هذا الاتجاه ، فلو كان الجسم المتحرك هو ايضا مغنطيس بقطب واحد يتنافر مع الاول فيؤدي ذلك الى تنافر المغنطيسين بقوة مضاعفة (ق1 + ق2) =2ق حال تساويهما
المبدأ العلمي موجود لكن يبقى الفيصل في التنفيذ متوقفا على الابداع الهندسي في تجميع وتنظيم المغنطيسات على محور دوران ، والعجز في عمل الترتيبة هو عجز المفكر لا عجز الفكرة
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## د حسين (23 ديسمبر 2010)

aminabdulhady قال:


> بداية أنا مهندس ، >>>>>>>
> >>>>>>واذا كان للمغنطيس قطبان لكل قطب اتجاه فمن السهل حجب أحد القطبين بمادة حاجبة فيصبح المغنطيس قوة لها اتجاه واحد تدفع الجسم في هذا الاتجاه ،>>>>>
> أمين عبدالهادي


أخي العزيز تحية طيبة وشكرا لك لأنك لم تزعل وتعصب وتنرفز ...
أعلم انك مهندس ( حسب ماورد في ردودك ) ولكن عباراتك لم تكن هندسية حيث انك لم تحزم أمرك ؟؟ هل تتوقع عمل المحرك أم لا ؟؟؟ بينما الرأي الهندسي يكون حاسما يابيض يسود ...وتنتظر التجريب لأمر مازال يجرب منذ 800 عام ولم يفلح .. وكيف لمهندس ان يجرب شيئا ثبت بطلانه نظريا وعمليا عبر التاريخ ...
يا مهندسي العزيز اذا كنت مهندسا انشائيا وقالوا لك انه تم في مصر بناء ناطحة سحاب من أوراق البردي واستشهدوا بذلك بقارب مصري تاريخي وصل الى اقاصي الأرض (القارب ثابت تاريخيا ) فتعالوا نجربها الآن فهل تجيبهم بالتجريب على بناء هكذا ناطحة سحاب أم تلغي الفكرة فورا ..؟؟
واذا كنت طبيبا وقالوا لك أن بطلا تاريخيا شرب 20 ليتر من البنزين فزاد نشاطه واندفع كالصاروخ في معركة تاريخية وقتل ألفا من الأعداء ....وقالوا لنجرب ذلك على شخص ما في القرن الحادي والعشرين فماذا تقول ....
عزيزي اننا نرى استحالة محرك دائم الحركة كما ترى انت وغيرك استحالة طيران انسان عاري بدون اية وسيلة مساعدة ...وكما ترى ان انسانا يموت اذا وضعت فوقه قطعة فولاذية وزنها 50 طنا ... وهكذا...
أعود لموضوعك ... وأقول لك لايوجد مغناطيس بقطب واحد.. ولا يوجد مواد تحجب المجال المغناطيسي ( وللدقة توجد مواد تحرف المجال وتوجهه حيث تشاء ولكن لا تحجب قطبا واحد . بينما يمكن حجب القطبين معا بعملية توجيه القطب الأول الى الثاني واغلاق المجال عندها يزول المجال المغناطيسي حوله كاملا ) واذا قلت لي ندور المغناطيس بذكاء الى الاتجاه المطلوب للتنافر ::: أقول نعم ولكن ستبذل طاقة وستخسر ولن تربح 
عزيزي هذا قليل من كثير من مبادئ أصبحت مسلللللمات والغوص في نقاشها هو ضرب من الجهل والجدل والعناد ...
عزيزي وحبيبي ::: الكلام ليس موجه لك شخصيا .... انما للعموم والرجاء عدم الافتاء بما ليس لكم به علم ...
نقبل الحوار... ونقبل السؤال ... ونقبل النقاش ...ولكن نرفض الافتاء العلمي في امور أصبحت حقائق بكل معنى الكلمة..
أرجوك ألا تزعل مني ..وأكرر طلبي بمثال لمحرك دائم الحركة لمناقشته ... وأتحدى الجميع ان يكون أحدهم قد رأى أوشاهد محركا كما تزعمون ... ولاأقبل كلمة سمعت أو قيل ...أريد حقائق ملموسة..
وشكرا​


----------



## aminabdulhady (24 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز تحية طيبة وشكرا لك لأنك لم تزعل وتعصب وتنرفز ...
> أعلم انك مهندس ( حسب ماورد في ردودك ) ولكن عباراتك لم تكن هندسية حيث انك لم تحزم أمرك ؟؟ هل تتوقع عمل المحرك أم لا ؟؟؟ بينما الرأي الهندسي يكون حاسما يابيض يسود ...وتنتظر التجريب لأمر مازال يجرب منذ 800 عام ولم يفلح .. وكيف لمهندس ان يجرب شيئا ثبت بطلانه نظريا وعمليا عبر التاريخ ...
> يا مهندسي العزيز اذا كنت مهندسا انشائيا وقالوا لك انه تم في مصر بناء ناطحة سحاب من أوراق البردي واستشهدوا بذلك بقارب مصري تاريخي وصل الى اقاصي الأرض (القارب ثابت تاريخيا ) فتعالوا نجربها الآن فهل تجيبهم بالتجريب على بناء هكذا ناطحة سحاب أم تلغي الفكرة فورا ..؟؟
> واذا كنت طبيبا وقالوا لك أن بطلا تاريخيا شرب 20 ليتر من البنزين فزاد نشاطه واندفع كالصاروخ في معركة تاريخية وقتل ألفا من الأعداء ....وقالوا لنجرب ذلك على شخص ما في القرن الحادي والعشرين فماذا تقول ....
> ...



والله انت زدتني حيرة من أمرك
فتارة تقول ( وأكرر طلبي بمثال لمحرك دائم الحركة لمناقشته ) مع ان هذا يتطلب التجريب ، والتحدي الصادر منك يحث الطرف الثاني على التجريب و التجريب
ولكنك في نفس الوقت تقول أن هذه الاشياء قتلت بحثا منذ مئات السنين فلا يجب التجريب
على فكرة بطارية الجدال نفدت شحنتها و أصبحت بلا جديد أقوله ، و مللت من كثرة موضوعات التحدي ببطلان فكرة ما ، والمثل يقول خليك مع الكداب لحد الباب ، فلنفتح الأبواب أمام كل مدعي أن يرينا عمليا لو فكرته تعارض ثوابتنا العلمية ، فلو نجحت فكرته فما أسهل أن نضيف بندا جديدا الى بنود دستورنا العلمي ونحذف بندا سابقا ، ولو فشلت فكرته يبقى دستورنا شامخا
والله اني أتمنى واحد يجيب فكرة تخدم الناس حتى لو أدى ذلك الى الغاء الكثير من قواميسنا العلمية
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## aminabdulhady (24 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أ
> يا مهندسي العزيز اذا كنت مهندسا انشائيا وقالوا لك انه تم في مصر بناء ناطحة سحاب من أوراق البردي واستشهدوا بذلك بقارب مصري تاريخي وصل الى اقاصي الأرض (القارب ثابت تاريخيا ) فتعالوا نجربها الآن فهل تجيبهم بالتجريب على بناء هكذا ناطحة سحاب أم تلغي الفكرة فورا ..؟؟
> 
> ​




والله لو قالوا لك أن موجة كهرومغناطيسية غير مرئية ستحمل صوتك و صورتك آلاف الكيلو مترات لتخاطب شخصا تراه و يراك و تسمعه و يسمعك ، فهل كنت تصدق؟
تحياتي


----------



## abbo (24 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> أعود لموضوعك ... وأقول لك لايوجد مغناطيس بقطب واحد.. ولا يوجد مواد تحجب المجال المغناطيسي ( وللدقة توجد مواد تحرف المجال وتوجهه حيث تشاء ولكن لا تحجب قطبا واحد . بينما يمكن حجب القطبين معا بعملية توجيه القطب الأول الى الثاني واغلاق المجال عندها يزول المجال المغناطيسي حوله كاملا ) واذا قلت لي ندور المغناطيس بذكاء الى الاتجاه المطلوب للتنافر ::: أقول نعم ولكن ستبذل طاقة وستخسر ولن تربح
> عزيزي هذا قليل من كثير من مبادئ أصبحت مسلللللمات والغوص في نقاشها هو ضرب من الجهل والجدل والعناد ...
> عزيزي وحبيبي ::: الكلام ليس موجه لك شخصيا .... انما للعموم والرجاء عدم الافتاء بما ليس لكم به علم ...
> نقبل الحوار... ونقبل السؤال ... ونقبل النقاش ...ولكن نرفض الافتاء العلمي في امور أصبحت حقائق بكل معنى الكلمة..
> أرجوك ألا تزعل مني ..​



دكتور حسين مرحبا وسعدت بدعوتك للعودة من جديد لنقاش هادئ علمي منطقي وارجو الا نتلفظ بما لا يفيد في سبيل الوصول الي الحقيقه  (((والغوص في نقاشها هو ضرب من الجهل والجدل والعناد ...)))

بخصوص المغناطيس قد لايوجد مغناطيس بقطب واحد ولكن يوجد مغناطيس بقطب اكثر قوه من القطب الاخر وهذا يمكن عمله ببساطة بطرق معروفه نعرض لها في وقتها.
بخصوص وجود مواد تحجب المجال لست متأكداً ولكن هناك حلول اخري نناقشها في المثال التالي :




د حسين قال:


> وأكرر طلبي بمثال لمحرك دائم الحركة لمناقشته ...



وبخصوص طلبك لمحرك دائم استطيع ان اقدم لك محرك بسيط جداً يعتمد علي تقنيه عكس القطبيه
وارجو نستفيد من ملاحظات (جبهة الرفض) في نقض المحرك
التقنية تستخدم الجعل القطبين المتنافرين يتجاذبان او علي الاقل يتعادلن وذلك بادخال لوح معدني قابل للتمغنط بين القطبين والصور التاليه تشرح الفكرة







هنا القطبين المتنافرين وهو واضح من خطوط المجال بينهما






وهنا نفس القطبين بعد ادخال اللوح المعدني القابل للتمغنط بينهما
(لاجظ كيف ان القطبين قد تحولا من التنافر الي التجاذب)
وللاستفاده من هذه الخاصيه بشكل عملي اليكم التطبيق التالي مشروحاً بالتمثيل الافتراضي علي هذا الفيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUcWn1x3Tss



د حسين قال:


> وأتحدى الجميع ان يكون أحدهم قد رأى أوشاهد محركا كما تزعمون ... ولاأقبل كلمة سمعت أو قيل ...أريد حقائق ملموسة..
> وشكرا



لو كنت اعلم انك ستصدق ما اقول لما ترددت ولكن لن اجازف بمصداقيتي حتي آتيك بالدليل المؤكد


----------



## abbo (24 ديسمبر 2010)

aminabdulhady قال:


> يا جماعة يا ريت حد يخبرني كيف اعمل اقتباس متعدد في مشاركاتي ، و ساعتها ممكن اعيد النظر وانضم لجبهة الرفض


انا اخبرك اولاً حتي لا تبعنا بهذه البساطة
اقتباس متعدد لعدد من المشاركات تضغط علي هذه الايقونه



في كل مشاركة تريد ان تقتبسها وفي الاخيرة تضغط علي اقتباس




لتقسيم المشاركه الواحده لعدة اقتباسات تقوم بعمل نسخ ولصق لكود الاقتباس قي بدايه ونهاية كل اقتباس

كود البدايه
[QUOTE*=aminabdulhady;1986413]
 هنا النص ثم
كود النهاية
[/QUOTE]


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 ديسمبر 2010)

abbo قال:


> دكتور حسين مرحبا وسعدت بدعوتك للعودة من جديد لنقاش هادئ علمي منطقي وارجو الا نتلفظ بما لا يفيد في سبيل الوصول الي الحقيقه  (((والغوص في نقاشها هو ضرب من الجهل والجدل والعناد ...)))
> 
> بخصوص المغناطيس قد لايوجد مغناطيس بقطب واحد ولكن يوجد مغناطيس بقطب اكثر قوه من القطب الاخر وهذا يمكن عمله ببساطة بطرق معروفه نعرض لها في وقتها.
> بخصوص وجود مواد تحجب المجال لست متأكداً ولكن هناك حلول اخري نناقشها في المثال التالي :
> ...




ماذا تريد من هذا الكلام
فكل هذا حقيقة

ولا تكون فاكر إن خروج لوح الحديد من المجال المغناطيسي لا يبذل طاقة 

و بخصوص وجود مواد تحجب المجال
تسمي بالنفاذية المغناطيسية للمادة
وهي قدرة المادة على نفاذ المجال المغناطيسي
وتختلف من مادة الى أخرى‎
وايضا خروج هذه المواد من المجال يبذل طاقة

و شكرا


----------



## abbo (26 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد.المصري قال:


> ماذا تريد من هذا الكلام
> فكل هذا حقيقة
> 
> ولا تكون فاكر إن خروج لوح الحديد من المجال المغناطيسي لا يبذل طاقة
> ...



لاحظت ان اغلب مشاركاتك عبارة عن تقليل من اجتهادات البعض ولذلك ستنضم لمن سبقك في قائمة التجاهل

بخصوص مواد (الحجب) الاخ يقصد تلك التي تلغي تاثير المجال بعدها والنفاذية هي عكس ذلك فهي تسمح للمجال بالمرور ولذا نرجو عدم الخلط بين المسميات والنقاش باسلوب افضل


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## salemop31 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم ارحب في هذه الفكرة


----------



## محمـ ـد (3 فبراير 2011)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع​
> 
> ان الأخ اببو يريد ان يعيدنا الى أفكار فجر الصباح ومبتدئ لينوكس وقد يكون هو أحدهم بصورة جديدة
> كما يريد بنا العودة الى أكاذيب سايكوجين ذلك الموقع المشبوه المحجوب في سوريا بسبب أفكاره اليائسة .
> أخي العزيز اببو الله يرضى عليك راجع كل ماورد في هذا المنتدى حول نفس الموضوع وانظر مصير الذين طالما حلموا بمحرك دائم الحركة المزعوم ... ثم عد الينا بهدوء. وشكرا​


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أولاً أحيي الأخ الدكتور حسين و الأخ زملكاوي على الردود العلمية الرصينة .
طبعاً من يؤيدون فكرة المحرك ذاتي الحركة دائماً يبدأون مقدماتهم بأن العالم كله متآمر عليهم و أن العالم متخلف لا يريد التطور و يبدأون بالبكاء هذا قبل كل شيء .
الأخ الفاضل دكتور حسين : للأسف موقع سايكوجين محمل على دفيدي حجمه 3.14 غيغا تبيعه شركة الأفندي و صباهي في حلب .
أما بشأن هذه المواضيع فأتصور بأن يفتح موضوع واحد فقط يتم النقاش فيه و أن يتم حذف جميع المواضيع المماثلة , و أن يتم النقاش بعلم أي على من يؤيدون فكرة المحرك ذاتي الحركة أن يناقشوا بعلم و أن يتجنبوا وضع الروابط التي تضيع الموضوع و تشتت فكر القارىء , و كم كنت أتمنى من الدكتور محمد أن يأخذ برأي الدكتور حسين ( أن يتم فتح موضوع واحد ) و ألا يعرض ذلك للإستفتاء 
لأن هذه الموضيع قد كثرت و يصعب علينا تتبعها , و لأن أصحاب هذه المواضيع شغلهم الشاغل وضع أكبر قدر من الروابط الممكنة حتى يتم التشويش على القارىء .
على كلٍ جزاكم الله خيراً و أخص بالذكر الأخ زملكاوي و الأخ د.حسين .​


----------



## abbo (3 فبراير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ abbo
> تحياتي لك .. ولك أن تحتج ..​
> تم كتابة هذا الموضوع في 25 ابريل 2010 وتم تحديد مدة شهرين للتصويت
> وهي عملية أوتوماتيكية .. وفور إنتهاء المدة أقفل باب التصويت تلقائيا .. حيث أنتهت في 26يونو 2010
> ...





abbo قال:


> الاخ الاستشاري والمشرف
> اشكرك علي سعه صدرك واتاحه الفرصه اي حيث اني لم اكن نشطاً بالمنتدي خلال تلك الفترة
> اختار الخيار الرابع بالتأكيد ولو اني اري ان النتيجه ستظل علي حالها ولكن افضل من لاشئ



السلام عليكم
لا زلت انتظر اضافة صوتي وارجو ان لا يدوم ذلك طويلاً


----------



## صفوان اصف (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ادارة المنتدى و اخواني الاعزاء
ارجوا قبول اقتراحي وهو بفصل القسم الى قسمين واحد متعلق بالطاقة المتجدده مثل الطاقة الشمسية والريح وما شابه والاخر يتعلق بالطاقة الحره والمجانية وما شابة
وليذهب كلا بمعتقداتة الى قسمة 
لاني الاحظ ان معظم النقاشات ليست بنقاشات وانما جدل يذهب من هيبة هذه المنتدى الكريم


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 فبراير 2011)

abbo قال:


> لاحظت ان اغلب مشاركاتك عبارة عن تقليل من اجتهادات البعض ولذلك ستنضم لمن سبقك في قائمة التجاهل
> 
> بخصوص مواد (الحجب) الاخ يقصد تلك التي تلغي تاثير المجال بعدها والنفاذية هي عكس ذلك فهي تسمح للمجال بالمرور ولذا نرجو عدم الخلط بين المسميات والنقاش باسلوب افضل



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أولا بالنسبة للتجاهل الذي تتكلم عنه 
فأنت لم تشاهد تليفزيون
ما يعجبك أخذته و ما لم يعجبك تجاهلته و أخطأته 
أنت تتكلم على علم
ليس فيه شئ صحيح وخاطئ في نفس الوقت 

فلابد حين التحدث على العلم ان لا تتجاهل شئ فلابد ان تفهم و وتسأل عن التعليل 

ثانيا بالنسبة عن التجريب 
لابد من التجريب في الأشياء الجديدة فقط 
اما الأشياء التي جربت آلاف المرات ليس من الضرورة تجريبها كل مره 
فمثلا 
اذا تحدثت عن المجال المغناطيسي 
فأنت تقر
المجال المغناطيسي 
و شدة المجال و اتجاهه
و خطوط القوى و الفيض و غيرها 
دون تجربة فإنها جربت آلاف المرات ليس من الضرورة تجريبها في كل مره 
و ليس استخدمها من جهاز لآخر يغير خواصها يحتاج تجربها مرة أخرى

ثالثا تقول اني أقلل من شأن هذه المواضيع

فالحقيقة أني لم اقلل من شأن هذه المواضيع ابدا
و لكن البعد عن الاسلوب العلمي و الجهل عن المسلمات
قد يتطرني ان قلل من بعض هذه المواضيع

رابعا
تقول نستخدم مواد تحجب
المجال المغناطيسي
و ان اكيد تعلم انه لكي يتلاشي المجال يجب ان يتلاشى محصلة متجهات القوى ‏‎ 
اي انه يجب ان يكون المواد الحاجبة تحتوي على مغناطيس مضاد 
و هذا المغناطيس المضاد
لابد ان يتأثر بشغل عند تقريبه من المجال المغناطيسي 

وشكرا


----------



## ban2009ban (5 فبراير 2011)

لا يوجد قانون ومسلمة ثابته وغير قابلة للنقض 
انا ضد حذف اي من المواضيع حتى ولو كانت غير صحيحة 
وعلى كل من اتى بقانون يخالف قانون الطاقة ان ياتي بالاثباتات ولا يزعل اذا نوقش في ذلك


----------



## pic2007 (7 فبراير 2011)

*اضافة*



pic2007 قال:


> اخي لا تتعجل
> *8) at the instant one particle emits a photon and another particle absorbs it, energy is not conserved. A discrepancy in energy may exist for a short time provided that the product of delta e and delta t is less than the value of planck's constant divided by two pi. These photons, which effective "borrow" energy, are known as  virtual photons. this temporary violation of energy and momentum conservation is allowable under the conditions of, ftp, what theory, proposed in 1927, which states that it is impossible, even in principle, to know all the details, such as position and momentum, about a particular quantum system.
> 
> Answer: Heisenberg's uncertainty principle
> ...


 [font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]
[font=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/font]
[font=&quot]أخي التادفي[/font]



[font=&quot]يبدو من الواضح أن غياب الأخ الزملكاوي قد أثر على الملتقى, [/font][font=&quot]و[/font][font=&quot]أرجو أن يكون السبب خير إن شاء الله[/font].
[font=&quot]وبالمناسبة:[/font]
[font=&quot]اللهم أحفظ مصر وأهلها. اللهم آميين.
[/font]


[font=&quot]في البداية أعتقد أن من الواجب ألا يستهان بأي فكرة {أو سؤال} ولو بدت غبية إلى أقصى الحدود, فالبعض قاده غباءه إلى أفكار رائعة والبعض الآخر قاده كسله إلى أفكار أروع وهكذا..[/font]

[font=&quot]بصراحة فأفضل نظرية في الهراء -عفوا- الفيزياء هي نظرية الكم, لكن توجد هنا مشكلة, فهذه النظرية لا تدرس للمهندسين, فهل السبب هو كي لا يتمكن هذا المهندس من إنشاء آلة تعمل حسب هذه النظرية؟؟[/font]
[font=&quot] ولتبقى محصورة فقط للسادة الأكاديميين و النظريين؟؟[/font]

[font=&quot]علماء وفيزيائيين مرموقين مثل الدكتور "هال بتهوف " وهو عالم محترم من جامعة كامبردج, يصرحون علنا عن وجوب العودة للاعتراف بعلم "الأثير " المقموع منذ بداية القرن العشرين في سبيل تفسير ثغرات كثيرة يعاني منها العلم المنهجي الرسمي. وبدأ الإعلام العالمي يتخذ هذا التوجه خطوة خطوة لكن بشكل خجول جدا.[/font]

[font=&quot]تذكر أن هذا المصدر من الطاقة غير المحدودة{الأثير} هو أعظم بكثير مما يمكن أن نحلم به. ومجرد أن نتقبل هذا المفهوم الجديد الذي يثبت وجودها, سوف تتجلى الصورة أمامنا بوضوح وبكامل أبعادها, خاصة من الناحية العلمية حيث ستتمكن الفيزياء الكمية من تفسير الكثير من الألغاز الغامضة والمستعصية التي تواجهها. فحتى هذه اللحظة, في نظريات ميكانيك الكم, لا يمكن تفسير جوهر وجود الذرات بشكل مجدي وعملي بالاعتماد على المفاهيم الفيزيائية القائمة. يشير الدكتور "هال بتهوف" إلى أن نظرية ميكانيك الكم المنهجية لا تفهم لماذا الإلكترون لا يستنزف كل طاقته ويصطدم بالنواة, كما يفعل القمر الصناعي الذي يدور حول الأرض. إذا كان هناك شيئا اسمه إلكترون, فلا بد من أنه يتمتع بخواص تجعله في حالة حركة تلقائية دائمة ومستمرة. وعندما يسأل الفيزيائي عن هذه المسألة يكون جوابه ببساطة هو أن: " ..هكذا هي الأمور في عالم الكم السحري..". مع العلم بأن ظاهرة " الحركة التلقائية الدائمة" تمثل مفهوم مستحيل وبعيد عن الواقع لدى الفيزيائيين المنهجيين, خاصة عندما يتعلق الأمر بظهور اختراع لمحرك تلقائي الحركة يعمل على مبدأ مناقض للفيزياء التقليدية. أما بخصوص ظاهرة الإلكترون الدائم الحركة, فهي مشكلة حقيقية بالنسبة لهم, لأنهم يفترضون وجود *" نظام مقفل"* من دورة الطاقة, أي الطاقة تنبثق إلى الخارج فقط لكن ما من طاقة جديدة تدخل إلى الداخل, لكن ومن ناحية أخرى, وكما يقترح الدكتور "بتهوف", إذا كان الإلكترون في حالة امتصاص دائم ومستمر للطاقة من الأثير المحيط فلا بد من أن يحافظ على استمراريته وبقائه بصفته يمثل  *" نظام مفتوح"* من دورة الطاقة, أي في الوقت الذي تنبثق منه الطاقة, يكون الإلكترون في حالة استهلاك مستمر للطاقة أيضا. [/font]

[font=&quot]أصبح في السنوات الأخيرة يزداد عدد الباحثين المنهجيين الذين لديهم الجرأة على استخدام كلمة الأثيرخلال حديثهم عن العنصر الكوني الخفي الذي تنبثق منه المادة المتجسدة في كل مكان. [/font]
[font=&quot]ذلك بعد أن أصبحت الكلمة أثير محرمة في الأوساط العلمية بعد تجربة "مايكلسون/موراي" التي أثبتت {زوراْ} عدم وجوده بالمطلق في العام 1887م.[/font]

[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]طرق الاستفادة من الأثير:[/font]
[font=&quot]صدق أو لا تصدق.. إن التكنولوجيا التي ابتكرها نيكولا تيسلا لا زالت تمثل صدمة حتى بالنسبة لنا اليوم..في هذا العصر المتقدم؟ هل تريد إثبات على ما قلته للتو؟ ماذا سيكون رد فعلك عندما تتعرف على حقيقة أن تيسلا تمكن من نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا قبل أكثر من قرن؟؟... هل أصبت بالصدمة؟؟[/font]
[font=&quot]نعم يا سيدي...لقد فعل ذلك, وبكفاءة عالية تفوق كفاءة النقل بواسطة الأسلاك. ومن أجل استيعاب ذلك عمليا, وجب عليك أولاْْ رمي أو إحراق أو تمزيق كل ما تعلمته عن الكهرباء في المدرسة...ثم استعد للبدء من جديد. بعقلية جديدة, ونظرة جديدة, ومفهوم جديد.[/font]

[font=&quot]تحياتي.[/font]


----------



## kroman (9 فبراير 2011)

ولماذا لا يخصص لها قسم خاص بها 
لانها ممكنة من منظور القعل المنفتح
اما فيما يخص كهنة العلم فلهم مئارب اخرى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم دمج مواضيع المحرك الدائم الحركة في موضوع واحد .​ 













مثبــت: المحرك دائم الحركة........بين الوهم و الحقيقة! ‏(



12345678910 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) ​ 
لسهولة الرجوع لها ومعرفة المداخلات والمشاركات التي تمت في هذا الموضوع . 
للإحاطة .. وسوف يتم دمج أي موضوع لاحق .​ 
تحياتي للجميع.​


----------

